# Anyone doing a FET in March '14??



## emma26

Hey everyone,

Following 2 failed attempts at ICSI (one chemical, one just didn't work), DH and I are embarking on a Frozen Embryo Transfer in March.
I am feeling like an old hand in the ICSI game now, but feel rather apprehensive in terms of what to expect during a FET.

We are really hoping to have a natural cycle, but struggling to detect a surge lately, which is odd as I have a 28 day cycle.
I have been doing the pee stick ovulations tests and basal temp's. This month I didn't ovulate until day 18 of my cycle but was getting a small line on the sticks from as early as day 9!!!! I don't get it!

Anyway, I was just hoping to find some guys and gals on here, who are going to be having a FET around the same time as us, to share stories, support each other and if ever needed, to just have a general rant about the whole process!!

Hope to speak soon!!

Emma x


----------



## evan80

Hey I am in the same boat. I was hoping to have fet in feb but was placed on the long protocol (which is about 5 weeks long)  so the probability is that transfer will take place in the first week of March. Will be starting meds for DR next Tues and will also be having an endo scratch on the same day. 

Best of luck xxx


----------



## emma26

Oooh good luck to you too evan!!

I am not doing the long protocol, just estrogen and progesterone support, so won't start until day 1 of that cycle, which I expect to be around 1st March ish.

I noticed on your signature that you have 5 frozen blasts!! Fab number hun!! What grades are they?
We have 2 x 5BB blasts, so reeeeally hoping that they both thaw successfully.

So excited to start now!! March can't come quick enough!!!!
How are you feeling about the whole process?

Em xx


----------



## evan80

I have no idea about the grade because the clinic never told us but they keep telling us that we have very good grade embryos.

A few months ago I was feeling eager just like you to start but now I feel as if I can't be bothered. I don't know if this is some sort of defence mechanism that my body has developed because I am so skeptical about the success rates of FETs. It's probably also due to the fact that we are having treatment in the UK but we don't live there so we have all the extra hassle to book flights and accommodation on top of all the stress associated with the treatment.  We also have not decided on the number of embryos we want to transfer but I realize that this may be a decision which we have to make on the day after seeing how the first embryo will do after thawing.

So I have all these things in my head. Maybe I will start to feel a bit more eager once I start the meds on Tuesday.


----------



## Chiggs83

Hi, we're due for our 1st FET in 1st week of march too. Did 1st buserlin injection yesterday. I had OHSS in November and have 23 day 1's frozen. But I'm like u evan80 in that I don't feel anything about this cycle, it's really weird. The last I was excited for and keen to get going. It's weird

Xx


----------



## evan80

Hi Chiggs you have quite a lot of frozen embies even though they are only day 1 embies. Will the clinic be taking them to blast?

I strongly think that our lack of eagerness is some sort of defence mechanism. Hopefully we will get a bit more excited as we get further into the cycle. Good luck xxx


----------



## Chiggs83

Hey, yes the clinic said they'll defrost them all and try and get them all to 5day blast. We can then use the bes 1 (or 2).

I'll let you know once I'm feeling something  

Good luck to u too xx


----------



## evan80

The fact that I have not yet made the decision whether to transfer one or two makes it harder.  There are some posts on this forum that blasts can actually split.  The last thing I want is to end up pg with triplets or quads - I wouldn't mind twins but I don't think I could handle more than twins.  After all multiple pregnancies are considered high risk pregnancy and after this whole long and tough infertility journey I don't want to add on further problems.


----------



## ciacox

Hi All

After 3 BFNs from ICSI I'm starting a medicated FET cycle (starting DR a week today). We have just one blast, a 4BA... Quite strange to be back here again as our last round was supposed to be absolutely definitely the end of the road, and then we got a frostie. Last chance saloon!

How's everyone preparing? I'm being a bit easier on myself than I was the previous cycles; figure I'm not worrying about egg quality this time and will probably allow myself the occasional drink at least until I start the oestrogen. Feel like I've spent the last year with all the restrictions of a pregnant person and none of the pregnancy!

Fingers and toes crossed for all of us. xxx


----------



## emma26

Ladies, huge apologies for being AWOL. DH and I bought a new bed and decided last minute to redecorate the bedroom, which meant wallpaper steaming and scraping!! Eeek!!

Anyways, I felt exactly the same last cycle and I agree that it is a defense mechanism!! We have to protect ourselves from this hurt!
Somehow though, I have reached a stage in which I care, but don't, if you know what I mean
What will be, will be and we are taking each day as it comes. I am still excited for the FET in March and looking forward to seeing what comes out of it, at the same time being completely aware of the odds!!!
After 4 years of stress, i am really chuffed to finally be in a 'good place'!!! It's as though I have finally accepted our infertility!

Chiggs and ciacox, welcome and good luck to you ladies! I will look forward to chatting with you all over the next 2-3 months and sharing this journey with you!

Re transfer numbers, the first time we decided on 2 x day 3 embryo's, both top grade. I had a BFP but chemical pregnancy at 5wks 3days. 
The 2nd time we made it to 5 day blast and the top runners were a 5BA, and 2 x 5BB, but on hearing the terrifying facts re misscarriage and multiple pregnancy, we just couldn't bear to lose again, so opted for a single transfer!
We will have a single transfer again in March. We are very happy with that decision now.

Speak soon!!

Em x


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi,

I was hoping I could join you 

I had EC n November and had to have them frozen due to OHSS, they collected 30 eggs, injected 28 and 19 fertilised! I am due to DR on 15.02.14, just waiting for a call regarding delivery of drugs etc and teach booked for 13.02.14.  

It would be lovely to keep in touch, good luck you all
xxx


----------



## emma26

Gemma, you are welcome here hun!!!!

I'm not sure when I'm starting! My clinic doesn't DR in medicated cycles so I'm just having estrogen and progesterone and think I have to start them on day 1 of cycle. Assuming that will be around 1st March!!

How are you feeling about this cycle hun? 

x


----------



## gemmadobson

Hey hun,

I'm feeling very emotional tbh, I should be so excited but my DP has been back at his mums for a few days 'dealing with some issues' he doesn't have the ability to have an argument and move on, we had words and I said some nasty things in the heat of the moment but wouldn't of done so if he hadn't of asked me if I had given my number to another guy.  We waited for months to get to this stage after being told in November that we have to have them all frozen and now its here I should be eating healthy, sleeping well and relaxing and instead I'm an emotional wreck wondering where my future lies. I'm not overly convinced the ET will go ahead, I'm expecting him to get the rest of his belongings and leave for good at weekend.  I had such a rubbish end to the year and felt really poorly with the OHSS, I've gone through all this process to give him a child and he feels he can run away as soon as we have a few words.

Really sorry to you all for the rant but I feel so low at the minute.

xx


----------



## clovers

Hello Ladies,

I am having fet the first week in March.  We have 4 frozen embies, hopefully one will be a perfect little addition to our family.  We have a son, through ICSI he is almost 1.

xx


----------



## evan80

Hi Gemma welcome to the forum.  I am sorry about your troubles.  I think that you are both stressing out about the cycle without even knowing it.  Unfortunately men are a bit like that and whenever dh and I have arguments I always have to take a stand not to let him run away before we solve any issues.  You just need to call your DP and have an open conversation with him and see where you want to go.  You have already been through so much together and I'm sure that he appreciates what you have been through.  

We have a male fertility factor and since the diagnosis I am very careful with the choice of words when talking to dh because he has become so sensitive in view of the fact that he feels really guilty.

Best of luck with sorting out your troubles hun.  I'm sure everything will be fine.  

Today I had the endo scratch and I feel a bit sick but overall I'm ok.  I will also start the buserelin injections tonight.  What's annoying is that I don't feel an ounce of eagerness for this cycle.  I told this to my gynaecologist and he told me that if I'm feeling like this then maybe I should just consider postponing the cycle for a bit until I feel ready.  But I don't think I want to.


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hopefully you won't mind me joining you?
I'm currently waiting for my period / CD1 then we start DR on day 21 around the 3rd wk of Feb so we will be doing a FET in March. We have 2 frosties, both day 5, one of which is advanced. I too am feeling a little downhearted about this cycle, I think it's to do with it being a FET. I'm just assuming it won't work and knowing how stressful treatment is I know exactly whats coming this time!

Evan - hope you feel better soon and re: blasts splitting, sure I read that they can split up to day 14.

Gemma - hope things have calmed down a little for you both, sometimes some time apart can give you the breathing space you need to calm down and get your perspective back. It's such an emotional, stressful time go easy on yourselves.

Ciacox - re: preparing for treatment - well here goes me not drinking any alcohol now in the run up to DR'ing. I could do with putting a couple of pounds on so I'm trying to remember to carry snacks with me now.

Hope you all have a nice evening, take care, Tish x


----------



## evan80

Hey Tish welcome.  I am feeling much better physically today but I am a bit of an emotional wreck.  After taking my first DR injection yesterday I realized how much I really mean it when I say that I am not in the right frame of mind for this cycle.  After all the injections that I had to take without any problems whatsoever during my fresh cycle, I would have thought that this cycle would be easy.  However, yesterday the minute that I saw the injection I just froze. I was so stiff that doing the injection was just a nightmare and very painful.  I hope that tonight I will have an easier time.


----------



## emma26

Oh Gemma, this whole process is so difficult and puts such a massive strain on relationships. I agree with evan hun, you need to talk. I am sure that we have all felt the need to run away at some point during our journey's, so bear this in mind when you guys do talk. I am sure that all will be well and back to normal by the weekend!!!

Welcome to all new guys on here!! Looking forward to chatting with you over the next few weeks!! Fingers crossed that we all get the outcomes we desire 

AFM, I have my progesterone day 21 test back (although I had taken it on day 20...) and the level was 41. My clinic want 30+ for a natural FET and as long as I detect the surge again next cycle, as well as obtain a level of 30+ in my next day 21, we are looking at having the FET au naturel...
What do you guys think of a natural FET I am a bit wary, but really want to give it a shot as I am diabetic and feel that my body is pumped full of medication enough. Although, I may still have a little bit of progesterone support, in the form of cyclogest pessaries....

Em x


----------



## Guest

Evening Ladies,
Hope you are all doing ok!

Emma - congrats on your good progesterone result - you are on your way.

AFM - called the clinic today and it seems we cant have treatment this month after all - there is no money left in the pot and we have to wait until the new financial year! Not too disappointed anyway as I wasn't 'feelin' it' this time.

I wish you all well and will keep checking on your progress, take care x


----------



## evan80

Emma I think a natural cycle would be the best option - no meds and you are just in tune with your natural cycle.  Unfortunately I will never be able to have a natural cycle because of all the planning involved due to the fact that we have to travel to the UK for treatment.  So it is imperative that we have control over the timing.  

After three days of DR injections I already feel bloated so right now there's nothing more that I wish than to go au naturel .  

Tish I am sorry that you have to postpone treatment.  I'm sure that you would have settled in eventually even though you are not feeling it right now.  Take care and hopefully you will be able to start treatment soon.


----------



## emma26

Awww Tish, so sorry that you have had to postpone!! Look at the next couple months as quality chill out and time to look after you! Book a few Beauty treatments, go to the spa, enjoy life  

Evan, thanks  hun!! I'm sooo hoping that natural is the way to go for us!! Where do you live then, if your abroad? Is it somewhere warm? Flippin lush if so!! Haha 

xx


----------



## evan80

Hi emma sorry for not having replied but over the past few days i developed bronchitis and I am so freaking out. I don't want to end up on antibiotics because i don't want to end up having to cancel the cycle. 

I live in Gozo which is part of the maltese islands and it's a very hot country. So the prospect of travelling to the uk in march just when our temperature starts to warm up and just when we start getting longer sunny days is not very attracting . But it's not worth cancelling the cycle over that so I really hope that I recover from bronchitis quickly.


----------



## gemmadobson

Hey,

Sorry i disappeared i couldn't face FF when the thought of my transfer going down the swanny!  Well after 8 days hes coming home tonight, he wants us to be a family have continue with our journey.  Im really happy as you can imagine.

Hope everyone on here is doing well, i have just arranged delivery for my drugs on Friday to begin DR on 15.02 - its getting close and im excited eek!!!

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## evan80

Gemma I am so happy to hear the news. Although you need all the support right now I think you are going to be the one to support him. It's weird but I notice the same thing with my dh - the closer we get to a cycle he gets into all these moods. We used donor sperm so i get a bit paranoid that he may be having second thoughts about the cycle. But when i ask him he says he's not even thinking about the cycle. I think he's worried as to whether the cycle is going to succeed and he just won't admit it. xxx


----------



## lozzie lou

Hi ladies! Hope its ok to join you all! Just read all your posts and was so relieved that lots of you are on 2nd - 3rd round as I feel so different towards my 3rd cycle. V shut off and just almost ignorant of the emotional side! 
Gemma - glad your other half is coming home. Sometimes time apart is time to reflect and come back refreshed and ready for the next round 
clovers - how many are you having transfered?
Hi Evan- gozo sounds lovely  good luck with your treatment x
AFM im having a 5aa and 5 bb put back, my clinic thinks im in the right criteria to try for two. Was v lucky to have 7blasts so will have used 4 after this cycle. But will use last nhs cycle on fresh if this doesnt work......wish I ws more optimistic! Sorry to bang on! Good to chat to people that get you x


----------



## emma26

Evan, sorry that you're unwell hun! I started to get sinusitis around the time of our last fresh cycle. I panicked at the thought of antibiotics but the clinic said that it would be fine as long as I was still down regging!!!
Have you spoken to the clinic about it? You may be better off getting on the antibiotics now, and nipping it in the bud.....?
Gozo sounds fab btw!! I had to Google it though, never was any good at geography!! 

Gemma - yeeeeeeeehaaaaaaa!!! So so happy for you guys!!! Evan is right though, think you will need to support dh alot!! My dh has been fine during cycles but it's inbetween that I have had to support him. He has had a few mini breakdowns, especially around the time of diagnosis. We have male factor infertility and it was incredibly hard to deal with at the start!! We are old pro's now mind, so find the whole process a breeze!! Haha ;-)

Lozzie - welcome to the thread hun and don't be sorry for needing a rant, this is defo the place to come and let off steam etc. Your blasts are fab quality btw!!! And 7 of them??!? Amazing    

 to everyone who needs one tonight!!

xxx


----------



## evan80

Welcome Lozzie. I'm glad I am not the only one who lacks excitement in the cycle.  But I have so much to sort out especially since my gynaecologist is going away around the same day when I should be having scan and blood tests and my clinic are awaiting results on the same day.  But first af has to show up before I can start planning anything and so far although I feel very dizzy and I am in pain, af still has not showed up but it's still on schedule (up till tomorrow that is!!).  I think that I am just starting to realize that I will be travelling for ET soon because my belly looks like a map with all the bruises from the DR injections  .  It's weird because I never had any bruising from the injections during my fresh cycle - I must have lost the touch!! 

Gemma thanks for your advice regarding antibiotics.  It's quite a relief to hear that it's ok to have antibiotics during DR but as yet I am still attempting to treat bronchitis naturally.  I have been boiling lemons and drinking about 3 litres of fluids a day and today I feel much better.  But PMS is really killing me now.  

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## lozzie lou

Thanks ladies! Evan are you waiting on a natural period? Are you having fet? Hope your body does what it needs to do by tomorrow im also waiting on a period due tomorrow. Induced with provera! Then injections begin 
hello emma! Yeah I know apparently my egg collection had the best results in the clinic last year  v proud of them lol! When are u looking to have fet? Xxx


----------



## evan80

Lozzie Lou  I was placed on the long protocol for my first FET probably because my cycle needs to be well-timed in order for us to travel to the UK in time for transfer.  So I had an endo scratch on Day 21 and started DR injections on the same day.  I was told by the clinic that my natural period should not be delayed by DR injections.  I've been warned however that if AF does not show up I would still need to have the scan and blood tests to see what is going on.  I hope that we do not come to this because although I am not as eager as I was during my fresh cycle, now that I started the meds I really don't want my cycle to be cancelled at this stage because my body is not responding to the meds the way that it should.  But I will worry about that if af does not show up.


----------



## emma26

Lozzie, going to have a natural FET, all being well, around about March 17/18th. Will go natural as long as my day 21 comes back ok and I detect my surge well this month!!! Really hoping that I can do it without the drugs!!!!

Evan - I'm pretty sure my af was a day or 2 late on my first fresh cycle and that was the one where we got a BFP!!! I wouldn't stress too much about it hun, it will come in due course!!
How are you feeling now btw? You may possibly be feeling the illness more due to the down regging?! Just get plenty of rest hun and keep doing what you're doing 
Get well soon!!!

Em x


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi All - I will just jump in here,
Was supposed to be having my FET on the 12th of Feb but that has been cancelled due to mid cycle bleeding - dumb.
So have to wait for next day on which could be whenever 
Anyway this will be my 4th FET using progynova and utrogestian pessaries.
We have 2 day 6 Blastys waiting for us but will only be replacing 1 as per the rules here in New Zealand.
I will read back to catch up on everyone


----------



## emma26

Hey Fat Cassy and welcome to the thread.
So great to see that you have had a successful pregnancy following FET. It has fuelled my excitement for this cycle even more!!!
I really hope that this next cycle is successful for you and you are blessed with another little baby 

I didn't realise that they cancel cycles if you have a mid cycle bleed... why is that? 

xx


----------



## evan80

Hi Emma my bronchitis symptoms are fading thanks to the fact that I drank a lot of fluids.  I am still sick but not as bad as I was.  I am more worried about af not showing up at the moment.  The problem is that it's like there is some sort of routine - at around 17.00 I start feeling really dizzy and sick and I start spotting.  I have the buserelin injection at 20.30 and I am still spotting by then and the spotting continues up to two hours after the buserelin injection and then the spotting stops and I have no discharge whatsoever up till 17.00 of the next day.  This is the third day that this has been happening.  It's like that buserelin injections are stopping AF from showing up and in the meantime I am feeling weaker and weaker.  I have my acupuncture session tomorrow and I will wait till Friday to see whether anything happens.  If AF does not show up by Friday I will phone the clinic and see what they have to say.  

The post by fat_cassy worried me even more because today I have come across about three different stories of people having had their FET cycle cancelled because of a mid-cycle bleed and I never knew that either.  I had actually asked the clinic whether there is a possibility that AF does not show up and I was told that if that happens I should arrange to have a scan done and if DR is confirmed, I will start the estrogen medications anyway.  My concern is that AF might not show up when it should but then will show up as soon as I start the estrogen medications. 

Fat_cassy welcome to the forum.  I am sorry you had your cycle cancelled.  Hopefully you will have better luck in the next cycle.  Will they be doing anything different this time round or have they kept you on the same dose of medications?  I will be starting progynova as soon as DR is hopefully confirmed and have also been prescribed utrogestan pessaries.


----------



## Toothfairy

Hello ladies

Can I join this thread... I have been told I start DRing 22nd feb.. I don't have a clue about FET..

Hope we can all give each other company and get our BFPs

Love
toothfairy x


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all
the reason a cycle is stopped due to a midcycle bleed is pretty good actually.

You need you uterus lining to be nice and thick to accept the embys and bleeding is the shedding of the lining. So if they put an emby back into a thin lining then there is nothing for the emby to burrow into.

Frustrating yes but not too common and usually down to hormone imbalance, so we go again next day 1 with a wee adjustment to the meds.

This is my 4th FET and the first time it has happened to me, try to remember the clinic wants your emby to have the best chance.

The clinics make miracles everyday - we have to trust they know what they are doing - for someone like me - control freak this was the hardest part of the while process


----------



## Toothfairy

Fat cassey..

Can I ask about your meds.. my clinic has put me on OCP since my last period.. getting loads of headaches and have been I Downreg from 22nd feb.. how long after than do I  expect ET.. (if all goes well)


----------



## gemmadobson

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to say thank you to you all who have replied to my last post about me and DP having a bit of time apart.  It really did break my heart but what doesn't kill you makes you stronger as they say!

Sorry I don't have time for personals but just had all my drugs delivered and im so excited!!!! This is a FET for me so I don't know what's coming but have my teach on Thursday and start DR any day around then  I read everyone's progress on here so I have a rough idea of what's happening.

Feels like its really happening now.

Love and baby dust to you all
Gemma xx


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy welcome to the forum.

fat_cassy good to know that it is not very common to have mid-cycle bleeding.  I know it's good to cancel treatment in such cases but you have to understand that as soon as DR is confirmed at my next scan I will need to book flights and accommodation since I will be having treatment in the UK.  I don't know whether those expenses will be refunded by our travel insurance if the cycle is cancelled.  So truly and honestly we have a lot to lose if treatment does not go as planned. 

Gemma I am glad things are falling into place for you.

As for me, AF showed up yesterday and I was in agony.  I usually have to take very strong pain killers but because I have started DR I did not want to take any strong pain killers so I just had to do with paracetamol which did not make much difference at all as I was still in a lot of pain.  At the moment I feel so overwhelmed with everything - in a week I had the endo scratch which caused a huge deal of itching, I had a chest infection and then I got AF and it was agony.  Now I am finding it difficult to fit my schedule with that of my gynaecologist to have the scan done.  At work we have some urgent work which needs to be done so I am working very long hours during the week including Saturdays so I don't quite have a personal life at the moment and everything is just taking its toll me.  I woke up this morning and just burst into tears and DH was so casual about it and he just said "Oh everything will fall into place as usual".  But I am the one who has to set all the appointments and take care of all the arrangements of the cycle and travel arrangements.  He has no clue how stressed I am.  .  Sorry for the rant but today was one of those days where my mood is at its lowest.


----------



## Toothfairy

Evans 

I totally understand the stress and frustration with DH.. I am married to a only child who has no emotional attachments to anything apart from our daughter now...

Where are you travelling from.. If you purchase medical insurance that might reimburse you for a cancelled cycle. . But let's not think that negative at present...

The only advice I can give you is stresses and strains will go on but at this time in your life you need to put yourself first to allow the frosty to get on board. .

Stay positive and we are all here for you..

X


----------



## fat_cassy

Toothfairy said:


> Fat cassey..
> 
> Can I ask about your meds.. my clinic has put me on OCP since my last period.. getting loads of headaches and have been I Downreg from 22nd feb.. how long after than do I expect ET.. (if all goes well)


Hey Toothfairy - I am taking or will be taking progynova (estrogen) start on day 1 dose 1 pill 3 times a day. 7 days later I have lining scan, continue with progynova. 10 days after that is a blood test. start the utrogestian pessaries (progesterone) dose 2 pills 3 times a day up the va jay jay. Then 4 days later blasty transfer.

I did find a chart which may be of use to you http://www.advancedfertility.com/frozen-embryo-transfer.htm

My cycle in total is 22 days from start to finish - I don't have to down reg and we are transferring 1 day 6 Blast.


----------



## fat_cassy

evan80 said:


> fat_cassy good to know that it is not very common to have mid-cycle bleeding. I know it's good to cancel treatment in such cases but you have to understand that as soon as DR is confirmed at my next scan I will need to book flights and accommodation since I will be having treatment in the UK. I don't know whether those expenses will be refunded by our travel insurance if the cycle is cancelled. So truly and honestly we have a lot to lose if treatment does not go as planned.


Hi evan - we are in the same boat - I have to fly across the country for my transfer too - I am worried about the defrost for sure, Try talking to the airline they may be able to swing something for you - It's costing me more to fly across country than it would if I flew to Australia !!!! The airlines sure know how to make their money and when Assisted Conception is already financially killing us  Hopefully all goes great for you, as if things are not stressful enough we are all pumped full of hormones  Hopethings can settle down for you


----------



## jo1984

Hi ladies
May I please join this thread?

I started my injections a week ago now so transfer is likely to be in March. I don't seem to have asked many questions or thought much about this cycle yet, am taking each day and each step as they come. 

I would like to ask you ladies who have had a FET before whether I am expected to have a period while on the injections and the tablets? I didn't think to ask what to expect during this cycle!!!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok

Thanks


----------



## evan80

fat_cassy said:


> Try talking to the airline they may be able to swing something for you - It's costing me more to fly across country than it would if I flew to Australia !!!! The airlines sure know how to make their money and when Assisted Conception is already financially killing us


Well we had to do quite a lot of shopping around for flights because to fly with our national airline costs a fortune. So last year we had to land in Manchester and fly over from Birmingham. The problem with using cheap flight airlines is that the planes can be so uncomfortable. I remember that when we were flying back after our fresh cycle I was due for the progesterone medication whilst on the flight. The consultant had told me that after taking the medication I should lie down for 30 minutes. The problem is that it was not possible to do that on the plane. I am hoping that this time round I don't have to take any medications whilst at the airport or on the plane. I hate using the toilets on the plane.

I managed to sort out the appointment for the scan and blood tests for this coming week so hopefully everything goes well and I can proceed to the next step.


----------



## fat_cassy

I will cross everything evan


----------



## Toothfairy

Welcome Jo... 

This is my first FET cycle do I am in the same boat...  I am on the oral contraceptive pill for 21 days and am expected to have a regulated period..  

Wishing you all the best and I hope this thread gets their BFPs  xxxx


----------



## emma26

Hi and welcome to all new ladies!!!

Sorry that I have been awol. Been away for a long weekend with DH. Just what we needed before treatment next month!!

Sorry no personals tonight. So much has gone on since I have been away!!!!! Hope you are all doing well?!!

AFM, I have had a positive opk today, which indicates that this cycle is going perfectly (today is day 14). If my progesterone comes back over 30, I am defo having a natural FET.
Has anyone else had a natural one?  I feel like the clinic are so chilled out about it. They are like "give us a call on day 1 then again on the day you get a positive opk. We will get you back in 6days later" and that's it!!!! No scans, no tests, nothing!!!

Thanks,
Em x


----------



## naddie

Hi Ladies   can I join you on this thread, I am stepping over from FET in Jan Thread.

I had my first failed medicated FET in Jan and now planning my 2nd FET in March, natural cycle this time, seems a walk in the park the natural cycle compared to the medicated one, Lets of  going on with the medicated cycle lol.

This is our last cycle with our 2 remaining embies.

I will get to know you lovely ladies along the way, hope you are all feeling positive for March. xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi naddie

We are also having our FET in March but its medicated and start DR'ing at some point this week - find out on Thursday.  We had our first ICSI cycle in November but couldn't have the ET due to OHSS so now have 19 little frozen embryos! We have opted to have 2 put back in on a 3 day transfer.

So excited, just wish it was Thursday  

Love
Gemma xx


----------



## evan80

Hello Ladies just checking in to see how everyone is doing.  I've been away for a while.

No personals tonight but I will just give you a little update.

Yesterday I had my first scan and blood test to confirm DR and everything went well.  I was told to start Progynova immediately.  I am due to have my Day 12 scan on 24th Feb and the clinic seems to think that transfer will take place on Tuesday 4th March.  We managed to book the flights and accommodation yesterday.  Unfortunately we will have to extend our stay in the UK in view of the fact that when I told the clinic that my gynaecologist was going away in the last week of Feb, they did not want us to take unnecessary risks just in case something went wrong and I needed another scan.  So they asked us to go to the UK around the same days when my gynaecologist will be away.  Now all I hope is that he weather in the UK settles down a bit because due to lack of available flights we have a long way to travel from the airport.


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all
Nothing happening here still waiting for day 1, no idea when that will be.
Hope you are all keeping sane  
x


----------



## evan80

fat_cassy Day 1 will come before you know it and so will transfer date.  It seems like I have only just started.  I can't believe that it's been two weeks already since I started DR and had the scratch.  Best of luck.  I hope your time comes soon xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Hi all

The stormy weather tonight is keeping me awake...  How you all had a good Valentine's Day...  I have my drugs being delivered on Monday and I have a appt on Tuesday at the hospital...  I am 2weeks into my contraceptive pill.  

Evan you sound like you have a solid plan in place..  Where about in the UK are you visiting.  Here's to praying Tuesday and Thursday for Gemma come very quickly for us and day 1 for fat casey  xxx


----------



## evan80

Hey tooth fairy I will be having treatment in Nottingham.  We will be landing in Manchester airport and then we will leave from Birmingham airport.  These were the only decent flights that we found on the dates that the clinic gave us.  

Yes we do have a solid plan now.... I am probably the first one on this Board to have the transfer and hopefully I will be the first one to get a BFP so that I can give you ladies all the encouragement you need to get through your FET Cycle (I'm not quite counting on it though as I am still very skeptical about the success rates of FETs ).  I'm just way too paranoid about this cycle - I keep worrying that the embryos won't survive the thaw and we will end up with nothing.


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all,
No news yet but I am ok with that,

Evan it is quite different to hear doubt about FET as here in New Zealand they encourage FET have a break after the IVF and let your body get back into your normal sync.

As for the not surviving the defrost, I have had to tell myself what will be will be - My now 8 month old was a FET baby and I trust FET over fresh.


Not too long to wait now I have everything crossed


----------



## evan80

hi fat_cassy the first thing my gynaecologist told me after my failed fresh cycle was in fact that FET can actually be more successful than fresh cycles.  

With regards to embryo quality, my clinic keeps telling me that we have very good quality embryos so I am hoping that this is a good factor for our embryos to survive the defrost.  

I will keep my fingers crossed for you so that you can start your cycle soon.


----------



## Toothfairy

Evan makesure you bring your waterproofs... Even though today has been a rare sunny dry day.. I am in London.. Would have loved to meet up to keep us distracted during the wait x


----------



## evan80

Hey toothfairy I've heard that england had a bit of sunshine today but unfortunately the possibility of further flood warnings is still there. We are not looking forward to travel because the weather here is warm and sunny almost like summer.

yes it would have been nice to meet up with someone who is going through the same thing x


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi Evan - I have 2 day 6 Blasts in the freezer - so I figure if they were strong enough to get to day 6 then they are pretty good. We don't get told the grading here just a photo 
According to my period tracker I am due in 6 days - sure feels like AF is on the way.


----------



## evan80

You are right fat_cassy if they were strong enough to make it to freezing they should be able to thaw well. We have 5 blasts frozen. It's the same at our fertility clinic they do not tell you the grading but they give you a photo. I told dh that if the cycle is successful we will have the priviledge of having a photo of our child from the very early stages something which we qould not have had if we conceived naturally 

6 days is not too far away. You will be going for transfer before you know it.


----------



## LRT

Hi Ladies
Hope its ok to join your thread. I am hopefully having a FET in March. I have tried 3 abandoned FET without meds but with no surge detection I am now on the drugs route.  I started DR just over a week ago. I'm finding it all a bit bewildering at the mo.


----------



## evan80

Welcome LRT.  Initially I couldn't care less about the cycle yet I was a bit emotional but now that I'm nearly at the end I feel a bit calmer about the whole cycle.  I am just keeping an open mind that there is a very good chance that this will not work.  It won't make the pain any easier but I just hope that I manage to prepare myself for the worst.  

Best of luck


----------



## LRT

My emotions seem all over the show!I seem to flit from it will work to it never will! Its a long old slog isn't it?


----------



## Toothfairy

Welcome LRT

I have my nurses appt tommorow.. On day 15 of mycrogynon and I have never been soo spotty and snappy... I have my meds being delivered to me on Thursday as well as my new sofas... Exciting tines ahead..

I have a few friends from my previous cycle who are PUPO... We will all be be soon too.... Xxxx


----------



## evan80

LRT I think it's normal to feel like that.  In your case it's even worse because previously you always tried to go for natural cycles so being on a medicated cycle for the first time may be a bit tough.

There are times when I am a bit snappy but overall I'm impressed at how much I'm in control over my hormones.  

Toothfairy best of luck for your nurses appointment tomorrow.  I just cannot believe that I am so close to the end of my cycle actually.  Do I really want it to end..... - not really!! At least now I'm still living in hope.  I hope that I manage to get through the two week wait this time because during my fresh cycle I only had one week wait because AF decided to show up and I did not even get to test date.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Good Evening Ladies, may I join your thread?


We are having a FET natural cycle around the 18th March, I had an Endo scratch done 6th Feb..an oh boy did it hurt     
Hubby and I are impatiently waiting for af to arrive...still got over a week to wait!    lol 
I am quite excited, we are both so much more positive about this cycle....I feel not having all those meds in my system will help a great deal.


I hope you are all well Ladies and staying strong and positive.

        
being sent to you all xxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Almost there Evan
Hi to everyone else - And good sanity, I wont say luck because it's out of our hands but sanity we can control 

Too Hot here today so I am off to the beach. Love a New Zealand Summer x


----------



## emma26

Baby Meercat, I am also having a natural FET and ET should be on or around the 18th March too!!! 
I also feel really positive about having a natural FET as I am diabetic and pump waaaay too much medication into my body as it is. I am convinced that the less drugs I have, the better for me personally.

I am so excited as I had my final Day 21 progesterone test today. If that comes back over 30, we are good to go!!! Last month it was 40+

My AF is due in 5-7 days and like you, DH and I can't wait. Although, we are both very aware that it is only 41% in our favour to work, but something is telling me that this may just be our time!!!
If not, we will pick ourselves back up, dust ourselves down and look forward to FET no.2.....

We only have 2 x day 5 grade BA blasts in the freezer and praying that one of them is our dream baby! REALLY don't want to go through another fresh cycle if we can help it....

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well and coping with the drugs and anticipation of our upcoming cycles!!!

Em x

x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Emma, ooh we could be cycle buddies,     we can symptom watch together through our 2ww and keep each other sane and away from the pee sticks...lol

I have not had any meds as yet. I will start Clexane injections (ouch), Prednisolone for my immune system and Baby Aspirin for my blood from the day of ET for 12 weeks.  

I hope all Ladies are well and are coping with the meds and or the wait...xxxx 

        
being sent to one and all xxxx


----------



## Chiggs83

Hi everyone.

Hope you're all feeling well.  I'm feeling much better about this cycle now, but wish I was on a natural FET.  I've been DR since 24 January, now still injecting but also taking oestrogen 3x per day. Have scan on 25th feb to check lining and then transfer will be between 27 feb and 6 mar, so not too long to wait.

Babymeerkat - I remember you from the Oct/Nov cycle thread, nice to hear from you 

Xxx


----------



## evan80

Chiggs looks like we are on the same boat. I started DR on 28th jan, have been on progynova (3x daily) and due for a scan to check lining on 24th feb. Transfer will take place around 4th march


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey ladies 

Had my appointment today.. Looks like I will be a few weeks behind you all... I start my nasal spray on Saturday and then wait for AF... Then tablets and nasal spray and scan in 2-3 weeks from AF.. Then ET.. I have 2 6dayblasts and having 1put back


Eeekkkk but excited 

X


----------



## LRT

I have finally got my AF after nearly 2 weeks on the nasal spry! My down reg appointment is Friday hope that it means we are one stepcloser. WE are due our FET week of 10th March but not sure if it will now be later with my bleed so late. Looks like we are all on similar timings.


----------



## emma26

Yes, babymeerkat we can defo do that!! I always poas faaar to early!! Haha.

Although, I am feeling really upset today! Came down with sinusitis this week and on antibiotics etc. It won't affect the cycle but also hadmy day 21 progesterone test on Tues and it came back 27!
It was 41 last month so not sure if it's the bug that has caused it or whether that's just the way it is. Either way though, it may impact the natural FET now!!

My clinic don't DR with medicated, they just use oestrogen and progesterone support, so transfer will still be around 16-18th March. 
I'm so confused now, I Was so happy to be going natural. 
Waiting to hear from clinic tomo, I will know for definite then!

Anyone got any words of wisdom on this? I'm in bed, unwell and feeling REALLY sorry for myself...

xx


----------



## evan80

Emma I am so sorry you are sick.  Unfortunately I have not been well since I started DR.  First I was sore from the endo scratch, then I had a chest infection and last week I developed a throat infection.  I was never one to get sick easily so my guess is that the FET meds are weakening my immune system.  I'm just glad it's nearly over although in a way I'd rather live in hope than find out that my cycle did not work.

Antibiotics may or may not have an impact on your natural cycle depending on how your body reacts.  But looking on the bright side is that at least you have another option if you will be unable to continue with the natural cyle and that is to go on the medicated cycle.  It's better than to have your cycle cancelled.  The problem with IVF/FET cycles is that there are so many things that could go wrong at various stages.  

You may not be on any FET meds at the moment but even the stress of it all will take its toll on your hormones.  So it's understandable that you are feeling low.  

Best of luck for the call from your clinic tomorrow.  Hang on in there and best of luck.


----------



## emma26

Thanks so much Evan!
This whole treatment process is a flippin nightmare isn't it!!
I was feeling perfectly cool about the whole thing, until I got this result. I felt like a had a kick in the stomach, knowing that my body hasn't done a very good job at ovulating this month. I had been so chuffed that everything seemed to be going smoothly, until now....  

How are you feeling now btw? When do you think ET will happen for you guys?? Got everything crossed for you and all of us on here!!!!      

Thanks for your support  

x


----------



## evan80

Hi emma yes the whole cycle can be a nightmare because you never know what will go wrong and there is no such thing as a perfect cycle.

We will be travelling to the uk on 27th feb and will have an appt at the clinic to sign consent forms on 28th. Transfer will take place on tues 4th march if everything goes well with the scan and blood tests which are scheduled for next monday.

Best of luck hun xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

emma26 said:


> Yes, babymeerkat we can defo do that!! I always poas faaar to early!! Haha.
> 
> Although, I am feeling really upset today! Came down with sinusitis this week and on antibiotics etc. It won't affect the cycle but also hadmy day 21 progesterone test on Tues and it came back 27!
> It was 41 last month so not sure if it's the bug that has caused it or whether that's just the way it is. Either way though, it may impact the natural FET now!!
> 
> My clinic don't DR with medicated, they just use oestrogen and progesterone support, so transfer will still be around 16-18th March.
> I'm so confused now, I Was so happy to be going natural.
> Waiting to hear from clinic tomo, I will know for definite then!
> 
> Anyone got any words of wisdom on this? I'm in bed, unwell and feeling REALLY sorry for myself...
> 
> xx


Hi Emma, I am so sorry that you are feeling ill through this process, sending you lots of    . 
Im sorry too that I can't offer any wise words, except that our bodies are tough vessels and we are tougher women. I hope you get great news today when they call, I'll be thinking of you xxx

  to all ladies xxxx

BM xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi All.
Well day 1 was supposed to be today but I think AF has gone on holiday   feels like it's on the way but so far nothing. Waiting is the hardest part in the whole process so if there are any newbies to the whole Assisted Reproduction thing reading this all I can say is This is the hardest part - Waiting.
You will spend a lot of time waiting.
The drugs have their place and the blood tests and scans too but it will be the waiting that will do you in. Waiting on results, waiting for AF it sthe hardest part.
Here's hoping my wait is not too long  

All the best to those who have things on this week - while I wait I am also cheering you all on.


----------



## Toothfairy

Fat cassy..

We can give each other company.. Waiting for AF too... Hoping it's our last for at least 40 weeks   

X


----------



## gemmadobson

Im waiting too! Ive been DR'ing for 7 days now so hopefully it wont be too far away!

Hoe you guys are ok
xx


----------



## evan80

I definitely agree with you that the waiting is the worst part of the cycle. I have been sick all throughout the cycle and i just can't wait to get it over with. I have the final and probably most important scan and blood test tomorrow. I am freaking out a bit and hoping that my lining is thick enough by now. 

For those of you who are waiting for af and who are currently DR, if it is of any help Af showed up 9 days after i started DR.

Best of luck to you all


----------



## emma26

Oooh Evan, not long at all now hun! That's so exciting!!!! Are you having your treatment in London? 

BabyMeerkat, thanks and yes, we are all tough. You have to be going through this!!

Hope you girls waiting for AF won't have to wait too long. Funny enough, mine was due to today too, but no sign.... Typical.

AFM, I spoke to the clinic on Friday and my Dr wasn't there. The other Dr said that she would be happy to let me go natural though...
I have to wait for my Dr to come back in on Tues, to spk with her and work out between us what to do. If we decide medicated and AF shows up tomo, the latest I can start drugs is weds. My clinic don't to DR, just oestrogen and progesterone support. Lucky I suppose!
They did say though, that if still unwell on Tues, we should consider postponing a month. As I'm diabetic, any illness will send my blood sugars a bit bonkers. If still high in a week or so, it could affect our chances! 
Glad to say that I am much better today though and my sugars are leveling, so hopefully I have nothing to worry about!!
Ooooofffff, who said ivf was easy, huh?

xxx


----------



## Shabbatabba

Hi I am new on this site. I was just googling things as I am on my second round of icsi. First attempt failed.this time I am having a FET and my hubby is away for it all with work. I am due the ET on the 3rd march. I have been taking 8mg of the progynova a day as I refused the injections that I had last time as they've left my body in a right state. I was just wondering if anyone else has been taking the progynova and if they made you feel pants too? Any tips etc? 

Thanks

Sharon


----------



## emma26

Hi Sharon,
I can't help you I'm afraid, I'm not on any drugs yet but I didn't want to read and run.
Welcome to this thread and good luck hun. 
It must be hard not having your hubby around for the FET, but rest assured, this thread will definitely be your support network if you need it!!!
Take Care,
Em x


----------



## Shabbatabba

Thanks Emma


----------



## jo1984

Hi Sharon

I'm currently on suprecur injections and progynova tablets 6mg. I've only been on the tablets since Friday and so far I just have tender boobs and they feel like they've grown a bit and I'm also very tired and ratty but that could be a mixture of the injections too.

How you feeling now?

Jo xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Shabbatabba said:


> Hi I am new on this site. I was just googling things as I am on my second round of icsi. First attempt failed.this time I am having a FET and my hubby is away for it all with work. I am due the ET on the 3rd march. I have been taking 8mg of the progynova a day as I refused the injections that I had last time as they've left my body in a right state. I was just wondering if anyone else has been taking the progynova and if they made you feel pants too? Any tips etc?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sharon


Hi Sharon - I have done 4 FET cycles all just using Progynova and the utrogestian pessaries - The progynova can make you headachy, and feel like you are coming down with something, All I can suggest is drink loads, try to keep as cool as possible and just go with it  Distraction works wounders  Spend some time spoiling yourself - watch rubbish telly, eat carbs and that's about all I can suggest. It will get better as you go on though


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Good Morning Ladies, 

I hope for those of us waiting for AF to arrive we aren't waiting too much longer    

To the Ladies on injections and medications I hope you are feeling a lot better today  

Emma, I truly hope your sugar levels have settled down for you sending you lots of   

Welcome Sharon, I found Lucozade sport drinks helped me a great deal, the flat drinks though not the fizzy ones. Also lots of fruit and fibre will help also. Are you taking any Vitamins? I take Pregnacare conception, plus omega 3. I find it very helpful.

Although at the moment I am impatiently waiting for AF to arrive I follow an eating plan of high protein,  no caffeine, high fibre and lots of avocados. Just trying to keep my body in the best shape.    it works for us.  


Ladies I hope you have a wonderful day,  however tough it gets or how low you feel, always remember it is for the greatest gift of all...and one that god has decided will be another journey for us to travel and if we have faith and believe it will  get us through....    being to sent to one and all.

Paula xx


----------



## gemmadobson

AF is finally here, phew! Im so relieved as I have my scan and blood test booked for Friday and didn't want anything putting back because of AF being delayed.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, sorry no time for personals as I have just sneaked on at work  

xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Girls I only started DRing on Saturday and I have started to spot..  I don't know what to think as I was under the impression that my AF will be expected around next weekend. . 

Do I call the clinic..


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

I would hun just to be sure 

Let us know everything is ok.  

Paula x


----------



## emma26

Not sure if it's the same, but on a fresh cycle, I always get AF around 1 week after I start the injections....
I would agree with BabyMeerkat though, defo call the clinic to ask!!

My AF came today though! Yippeeeee. Plus, my blood sugars have regulated perfectly. So, as you can imagine, I am much happier today!!

Hope everyone else is doing well 

xxx


----------



## Shabbatabba

Hi all thanks for your replies. I've been at the hospital this morning and the do to suggested I spread the progynova out through the day as I have been taking them all in a oner at night said this should help with the sickness! Total man down today, being sick sore throat. Not sleeping well at all. I've bought some night nurse for tonight so I can have a decent night sleep! Baby meerkat yes I take pregnicare also. Fat_cassy I go back to 6mg tomoro so hopefully that'll help also starting less arise, do you just put one up after the other? Jo I am jealous they have made your boobs grow!!! Mine are still small!!


----------



## Shabbatabba

Oh goodness what's with all my typos?! Meant to say I'm starting the pessaries today and the doctor suggested!


----------



## evan80

Emma and Gemma I'm glad AF showed Up finally and I am also glad for Emma that blood sugars have regulated.

Sharon welcome to the board.  I am sorry hubby will not be with you through it all.  I have been on 6mg progynova daily.  I take 2mg in the morning, 2mg in the afternoon and 2mg at night and I am also on buserelin injections.  I don't feel bloated or anything but my blood pressure has been really low since starting the meds.

Toothfairy I would definitely call the clinic just to put your mind at rest.  Af showed up about 10 days after I started DR.

A little update on me..... I had final scan and blood test today and everything is just perfect.  I will be travelling to the UK on Thursday and will have the final dose of Buserelin on that day.  On Friday 28th I will start the Utrogestan pessaries and will have an appointment at the clinic to sign the consent forms and transfer will take place on Wednesday 5th March.  So everything seems to be falling into place.

Best of luck to all of you ladies who are still waiting for AF.


----------



## emma26

Thanks Evan, I am chuffed to bits with my blood sugars!!    

I can't believe how quickly the time has gone. you will be here in just 4 days and then everything else will go super fast! Waaaa, I am so excited for us all. Just 20-21 days to go for us!!!

I am           that this works for us all.

xx


----------



## Shabbatabba

Evan where do you live if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## evan80

Emma yes time has gone quickly in a way although I feel that the FET cycle has been worse than the fresh cycle because since I started the meds I have been sick nearly everyday and the protocol took 5 weeks in total.  For the fresh cycle because I overstimulated I was only on the injectible medication for just a week.  

I really hope that our FETs are a success and then we can open up a PG forum because we will have nearly the same due date 

Sharon I live in Gozo (part of the Maltese Islands).  

Wish I did not have to travel right now because we have the best weather ever and I don't feel like going to a wintery place


----------



## Shabbatabba

Oh wow Evan! Why do you have to travel over here for it is there no where closer? X


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey ladies 

Just an update.. The spotting stopped and apparently it's common with nasal spray... I will have to get in touch with clinic if the spotting becomes more frequent.. 

Glad to hear your AFs have arrived Emma and Gemma... Great news on the blood sugars well done you..

X


----------



## evan80

Hey sharon unfortunately we had to use donor sperm and that is not offered here. Furthermore ivf here is in its very early stages and it's not worth spending all that money on something which is still fairly experimental so we wanted to give ourselves the best chance even though we had no other choice.

Toothfairy I am glad your spotting stopped. Hopefully everything will run smoothly from now onwards.


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

Good to hear that everyone seems to be moving forward quite nicely. I had my first scan on Friday after being on the suprecur injections for 3 weeks and they said that my lining was beautiful and thin!! So started the progynova and have to go back this Friday. 
Does anyone know when I would likely be having my transfer? I'm thinking next week?? Or is that too early? 

Xx


----------



## MrsJ35

Hi ladies
Can I join? I know it's a bit late in the day but I've been having a break from forums recently and trying to pretend we're not going through more treatment! Now it's getting nearer to the big day I'd love to chat with some people in the same situation.

Looking like our ET will be week beginning 10th March. Feel nervous about it but more scared of what will happen if it doesn't work as another door will have closed and we will be back at step 1 saving for another fresh cycle. Trying to stay positive but it is very hard!

Jo1984 - At my clinic I have to be on pessaries for 7 days before transfer which they start after the scan you are having on Fri so if your clinic is the same it might not be very long!


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Good morning Ladies, 

Emma I am so pleased your blood sugars are on an even keel and that af has arrived..whoohoo  

Evan I am pleased af is here,  I hope you have a safe flight over. Just bring lots of warm jumpers and socks.  

Toothfairy phew I am glad the clinic have said its normal and its stopped. I hope you are feeling better today.  

Sharon I hope you are feeling a little better today, and spacing the tabs out will help with your sickness  

Jojo  sorry I can't offer any advice, I am on a Natural cycle, I hope you are feeling ok though  

Mrsj35 welcome to the thread, Good luck with FET on 10th March, not long to go now at all  

AFM, AF has arrived yahoooo....I am waiting for the clinic to call me back with a scan date..its all go go go...xx

I hope all of you wonderful ladies have a great day 

Paula xx


----------



## Shabbatabba

jo1984 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Good to hear that everyone seems to be moving forward quite nicely. I had my first scan on Friday after being on the suprecur injections for 3 weeks and they said that my lining was beautiful and thin!! So started the progynova and have to go back this Friday.
> Does anyone know when I would likely be having my transfer? I'm thinking next week?? Or is that too early?
> 
> Xx


Hi Jo, 
This cycle for me is a week after your scan to check that your lining is thick, then start on cyclogest for a week to thicken up lining then a week later have transfer. Are you having fresh cycle or frozen?


----------



## Shabbatabba

Sorry meant to say check its thin, then they thicken it


----------



## jo1984

Thanks shabbatabba

We are having a frozen cycle. We currently have 6 frozen. Just want the embryo to be in now so I can start that dreaded 2ww.

Xx


----------



## emma26

Well ladies, spoken to the clinic today and they are happy for me to proceed with a natural cycle!! Yaahooo!!
As i am feeling a little nervous re the last lower progesterone result, they have agreed to let me take the left over cyclogest pessaries from the fresh cycle. If we get a BFP, they will issue some more to last up untill week 14. I feel happier knowing that I will get some additional progesterone support now.

I am on CD2 today, I usually ovulate on day 15, so that means that we should expect ET on Saturday 15th March!!!

Sorry for lack of personals today girls, I am in the office and have to run to a meeting! 
Hope you are all doing well though 

Big Hugs,

Em x


----------



## Toothfairy

I got a phone call from my clinic today..  There was more spotting this morning and today and apparently if it becomes more frequent thanks my AF..  So I got to start my tablets..  And call them tomorrow to book a scan in 2 weeks 



Welcome Mrs J

Congrats on the natural cycle Emma 

Xx


----------



## evan80

Hi Jo  I have been on suprecur injections and progynova meds and the transfer will take place about 3 weeks after I started the progynova meds.  I started them on 13th February and transfer date has been set for 5th March.

MrsJ35 welcome to the board

Babymeerkat36 I started packing and will surely take your advice about bringing warm clothes.  I totally had to dig out the thick sweaters because I never use them here. Woohoo for AF to show up .  Good luck for your scan.

Emma I am so happy for you that you get to go for a natural cycle.  The additional progesterone will surely help.

Toothfairy I really hope that your body settles down soon.  Best of luck for your scan


----------



## fat_cassy

Shabbatabba said:


> Oh goodness what's with all my typos?! Meant to say I'm starting the pessaries today and the doctor suggested!


I pop 2 up 3 times a day - use panty liners!!!!! and a good tip is a tampon applicator helps to get them up in the right spot 

Good luck because if the cycle works you will be on those bad boys for the next 3 months!!!!


----------



## fat_cassy

As for me still waiting on my period   think its gone on holiday!!!

Looks like everyone is doing things - Yay I will sit here and cheer you on


----------



## Nutpot

Hello everyone,

I had a quick look at this thread last night.
I am due to have FET on the 12th March and I really need some PMA. I feel like all my hope is slipping away because if the FET doesn't work then that's it for me as DH wants to start using contraception as of June.
Please don't get me wrong, I am very grateful for my beautiful boy but the longing for another child doesn't just go away. 

Nutpot xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Welcome Nutpot. Let's make miracles on this thread xxx

AF has arrive a bit odd compared to normal but have been advised to start the prognova tablets 3xdaily

Waiting for a phone call for scan date 

Fat cassy you need to have a word with your body lol..  Hoping your r AF isn't too far behind..  Hugs


----------



## evan80

Fat cassy i am sorry af is late. I hope it will show up soon.

Nutpot welcome. I fully understand how u r feeling. Dh and I have 5 frosties and if these don't work it will be the end of the road for us as we cannot afford another fresh cycle.

Best of luck xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

I phoned my clinic yesterday and they will send me for some blood tests if AF does not show up in 10 days!!!!
Just too see whats happening as It (TMI) looks like I have ovulated twice this cycle
Oh well nothing I can do.

Hope everyone is doing well All the best for transfer Evan xx


----------



## Toothfairy

My scan I'd booked for 13th March x

How you feeling Fat cassy  any symptoms of AF..  My mum used to make me  belive that hot soaks would bring on a AF


----------



## fat_cassy

Toothfairy said:


> My scan I'd booked for 13th March x
> 
> How you feeling Fat cassy any symptoms of AF.. My mum used to make me belive that hot soaks would bring on a AF


Nope not a thing!!! and I googled how to bring on a period!!!! but just go all these weird teen angst questions  Im sure it will turn up, I have a plan - best knickers, hot date with partner followed by some nookie - bet ya it turns up 

I have a bit of a headache so it could be a good sign - or too much sun lol


----------



## Toothfairy

Sounds like a great plan Babe x


----------



## evan80

Greetings from the uk girls.  We just arrived to our destination and we are so tired but the whole fet journey is becoming a bit more real.

fat cassy i am sorry about your af being late but looks like u have a sound plan. I don't even remember the last time we had sex because when i had the scratch done last month my gynaecologist and my clinic advised me not to have sex during the month of the endo scratch due to infection. So i did not want to take risks.

have fun on your date xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Hi
I've just has my first go at ICSI - failed. I have one FET which I hope to start asap.

I am seriously considering treatment abroad due to uk's single embryo transfer policy. Seems unfair surely we should be able to opt for 2 transfers if it is possible. 

Feel quite low at the moment


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, 

Fat_cassy Im sorry af hasn't arrived, I hope she shows herself soon.    

Emma, I am so pleased you are able to go ahead with your cycle...  ...def looks like we will be cycle buddies. 

Welcome to the UK evan, I hope it isn't too cold for you, I hope your transfer goes well.    

Hi Maxi, Not sure who told you about this policy, I am having a FET through the NHS, 2 will be transferred, if they thaw ok. I'd ask about this.  

Good luck with your scan tooth-fairy, I hope all goes well.   

My scan is booked for the 4th March, cycle day 8, looks like my MFD's (most fertile days) this month are between 11th and 15th March. I am hoping to have my transfer on the 13th, but we'll see. 

I hope you are all ok and staying positive, it wont be long before we are all on the 2ww thread..xx     being sent all.

Paula xx


----------



## evan80

Thanks babymeerkat. It is quite cold but driving from manchester to nottingham was amazing because it was quite sunny. Best of luck for your scan. I used to feel so nervous before each and every scan. But the most nerve-wrecking is going to be transfer day until we find out how our embies will thaw.

Maxi I travelled to the uk for treatment and we were told that we can have two transferred. We are going to make a definite decision on how many to transfer after the first one is thawed. If it looks doubtful we will thaw a 2nd one and we will transfer both. If the first one thaws ok we might just transfer one. I would suggest that you speak to your consultant about this


----------



## Toothfairy

Welcome to UK Evan xx

Paula- your ET will be on the same day as my scan.. Hope the 13th is a positive day for both of us.. And 15th for Emma xx

Fast cassy hope you enjoyed date night.. Xx

Maxi- as for the number of embies transfered it depends on age, quality of embryos and many other factors.. My clinic would only transfer 1 as we have been blessed by a previous ICSI miracle and also they feel most blasts are of good (ish) quality.. Ask your consultant... Worth looking into.. Xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Maxi2 said:


> Hi
> I've just has my first go at ICSI - failed. I have one FET which I hope to start asap.
> 
> I am seriously considering treatment abroad due to uk's single embryo transfer policy. Seems unfair surely we should be able to opt for 2 transfers if it is possible.
> 
> Feel quite low at the moment


Hi Maxi just so you know there is no more chance of you getting pregnant with SET as with transferring 2 or more, In New Zealand we only do SET you have to apply to the ethics committee to have more than 1.

It is hard and unfair as some countries transfer as many as you want but it is also hard and scary being pregnant with multiples


----------



## Maxi2

Sorry - should have made myself clear - all over the place at the moment.  
I meant that they would only consider transferring one embie from fresh cycle.  By day of transfer I only had two viable embies and was hoping they'd transfer both, but they would only transfer one.  I know it's my first cycle and they were being cautious but I'm 35 just feel biological clock tick tick ticking  .  Also feel quite let down as remember going to the hospital in 2006 and them saying our only option was donor sperm. They didn't even tell us about ICSI  

I have only one frozen embryo I think I'll give that a shot asap and if no luck then go abroad maybe.  
I just want the best chances.  When I went to info meetings I couldn't believe it when they said 'we consider twins a failed cycle.' 
Thanks for ur responses ladies. Do u think I'm crazy??!


----------



## fat_cassy

Wow Im not impressed with the attitude about Twins being a failed cycle?? Bit of a odd thing to say - boo to them.

At the end of it all you and your partner need to sit down and decide a few things, like how much will you spend in the course of your quest for baby.
Once you know what you are prepared to pay then by all means if your clinic don't make you feel awesome - mine does - then go for it.
Talk to others who have traveled and go for it.

Never easy to know you have a limited time but at 35 you are still a young one in the infertility game xx.

I was lucky got pregnant with my daughter after only 1 fresh and 3 FET cycles, I have friends who have been at this for over 10 years!!!!!

Please pop in here have a rant lose your mind and feel the support xx


----------



## evan80

Maxi I have one theory and it's "if it's meant to happen it will" so it doesn't matter whether you transfer one or two. When we went for our consultation prior to our fresh cycle we felt as if the consultant did not give us a choice and he just decided for us to have only one transferred. But I'm glad that happened because I had so many complications during my fresh cycle that if I transferred two embies I would have wasted the second one.

AFM, I went to the clinic today and we were asked whether we wanted one or two transferred this time round and I was at a loss. So we made a deal with the embryologist namely that they thaw one at first and then they will call us to inform us of the state of the embie after thawing and then we will decide from there whether to thaw a second one and then transfer both. I am happy we came to that agreement.


----------



## Maxi2

Hi ladies
I guess I am quite grateful that at least I have a second chance as one was frozen, so maybe it was for the best. I pray that it thaws ok.  
Evan I hope transfer goes well, it's great that u have more than one, fingers crossed.  

Fat cassy, ten years seems like ever such a long time, it is quite positive that many people on here really do have success somewhere down the line, good luck for ur FET


----------



## Chiggs83

Hi everyone, hope you're all looking forward to a relaxing weekend 

We have to make the decision about 1 or 2 as well but we're waiting until transfer day to see what quality they are. I'm hoping one will be going for Gold and stand out as the one to transfer but if we don't have that we'll transfer two. 

I had my final scan yesterday, my lining has thickened up and we're booked for transfer on the 7th, eeek!


----------



## Irviker

Hi everyone I hope u don't mind if I join u having my 5th transfer this week. Best of luck to u all xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all still no AF   I am sure stressing about it will keep it away so I am trying to be positive  

Hope everyone is doing good - Send some AF vibes my way xx

Thinking of you Evan


----------



## evan80

Chiggs you are nearly there. Good luck for transfer.

irviker welcome to the forum.

fat cassy i am so sorry af has not shown up. Have you tried calling the clinic to see what they have to say? I am going to pray hard that you get af this weekend.

AFM the closer I get to transfer the more paranoid I get. I keep thinking what is embies do not survive the thaw and all this would have been for nothing. There are days when i just want to cry.


----------



## Toothfairy

Argh fat cassy.. WTH.. Try fennel tea... I am running out of indian myths now   

Iriviker welcome the the thread

Evans eeekkk.. That thought goes through me daily...

Chiggss eekkkk xxxx

X


----------



## fat_cassy

Only have to wait 6 more days then the clinic will do some bloods to see whats going on   hurry up AF.

Huge love Evan - when is defrost day? 

Hi to everyone else, Toothfairy I tried fennel tea - yuck LOL.

Guess what will be will be - just be nice to know when it will be


----------



## evan80

Fat cassy i am sorry you have had such a long wait for af. Hopefully af shows up in the next few days. I will keep everything crossed for you.

Defrost day is wed 5th in the morning and if all goes well transfer will take place in the afternoon on the same day.


----------



## emma26

Oh my goodness evan, Weds will be here in no time!!! I know what you mean about feeling nervous/scared re defrost as i am starting to feel it also. We are having transfer a week sat and like you, the closer we get, the more I will start to panic about it.
I am sure though, that all will be fine!!

Fat cassy, I have been awol for a while and just noticed that you are still waiting for AF. Have you spoke to clinic? How late is it now? Sorry that this is happening hun. These things are certainly sent to try us!!!

Irviker, welcome to the thread. When is transfer day for you?? How are you feeling about it all? Wishing you lots of luck!!!

AFM, got a scan on Friday afternoon and ET is likely to be Sat 15th March. I will then have 11 glorious days off work!!! I need a break and am planning on chilling, watching lots of flims and doing lunch with lots of lovely people. I am feeling ok about it all, feeling weird at how simple a natural FET is, comapared to a fresh cycle and a little anxious re the defrosting, but overall, feeling good and very excited.
Starting accupuncture again tonight. I had it during cycle no.1 and I got a BFP, didn't bother in cycle no. 2 and got a BFN, so REALLY hoping that by going back, it will be the key to success for us.....
Fingers crossed!!

Love,
Em x


----------



## rzee123

Hi everyone
My icsi failed last year  November . I've used one embryo n 4 are frozen.
FET:first appointment for prostap injection (8of feb)then AF came on 
21st feb it was last till 2nd march because nurse said on my 
2nd appointment that there is still some fluid so AF ends yesterday.
My lining was 4.5 on that day.
Progynova tab started 1st march n nasal spray will start tomorrow 
Next scan and blood test will be on 13th march.

Baby dust for all who are desperately waiting for their transfer.
Prayers for alllllll
Good luckkkk


----------



## Toothfairy

Welcome rzee sorry to hear of your failed cycle... My scan is on 13th too.., hope our linings are nice and ready for ET

Xxx


----------



## rzee123

Thank u tooth fairy 
We are in the same boat 
Best of luck for your scan . I hope our lining will be perfect 
Fat_cassy really feel bad for u n 
Finger crossed for your AF 
Good luck all


----------



## Toothfairy

Evan Tomorow is nearly here
Eeeekk  xxxxxx

Any joy fat cassy??


----------



## evan80

Rzee welcome to the board and best of luck for your scan.

fat cassy i hope  af has showed up by now.

toothfairy yes the big day is close. I have just received a call from the clinic confirming tomorrow's appt at 13.00 but we have to wait for the big call from the embryologist 30 mins before. I am totally freaking out.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, 

Emma Good luck for your scan on Friday, hope lining is nice and thick.  
Good luck also to Evan for your Transfer tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.  
Toothfairy, I hope your lining on the 13th is perfect ready for transfer.
Fat_Cassy I truly hope AF shows her face soon!!   
welcome to Irviker and rzee, good luck for your transfer and scan   all goes well for you both.
Chiggs when is your transfer? I hope it goes well for you.   .

To any ladies I have missed, I truly hope you are doing well, be it with injections sprays, scans, collection or transfers.....  and lots and lots of      being sent to you all.

afm I had my scan this morning, my lining is only 6mm, my nurse said she would have liked it to be more like 7-8mm, so am having another scan on Friday same as Emma xx hopefully it'll have thickened up by then. I am also going to be starting my meds a few days before the transfer, give them a chance to get into my system....  with  that all goes well for us all. 

Have a great afternoon ladies, xx

Paula xx


----------



## evan80

Babymeerkat i am sorry that your scan results weren't satisfactory. Hopefully everything goes well on friday. Will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Chiggs83

Good luck tomorrow Evan, stop freaking out, it'll all be fine 

Babymeerkat, I was the same as you last Tuesday, my lining was only 6.3, so had another scan on Friday and it'd gone up to 7! Transfer now booked for this Friday 

I had 20 1days frozen so they thawed 12 yesterday, got a call to say 9 had survived. Spoke to them again today and 7 are dividing well and looking good, so I'm praying they all keep up the good work for Friday. I can't wait!

Hope everyone else is doing well, and AF turns up for those waiting and linings thicken for all others! 

Cx


----------



## fat_cassy

Evan today will be a great day I just know it.
Why?
BECAUSE AF FINALLY SHOWED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

So your transfer will be awesome and tonight you will be PUPO  

I have to call the clinic when they open but looking at my last schedule I start progynova today, scan on the 13th and transfer around the 26th of March.


So if all goes well I will still have a baby this year!!!!!!! 


Loads of love and stuff to you all, Evan I will be checking in tonight to hear your awesome news xxx  


Sorry if I confuse anyone I am in New Zealand so right now it's 7.48am on 05.03.14 so your days are my nights


----------



## evan80

Chiggs i am so happy for you. Those are great results and hopefully the little embies keep growing.

Yay Fat cassy i am so happy for you. At least things seem to be looking up. 

Will keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## Toothfairy

fat cassy a lot of us have scans on 13th... 

Chiggs your batch are behaving well and sound like a promising bunch..

Evans will be thinking of you... Keep And think positive..

During my fresh cycle the ladies told me to have Brazil nuts apparently they thicken the lining.. Don't know how true it is but worth a try.

Xxx


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

Good to see we are all moving in the right direction.

Fat_cassey glad AF finally arrived. 

Chiggs that's a good number of embryos thawing, you should have a lovely bunch to choose from.

Baby Meerkat did they up your medication when you had your last scan? I had my first scan on Friday and my lining was 7.4 but they wanted it over 8 so they asked me to add an extra tablet to help. 

Evans good luck with your transfer today, I'm sure it will go beautifully.

AFM I had my second scan on Monday and my lining was 10.9 so was given the go ahead for transfer. We have been given a date of the 11th March. I start the cyclogest on Thursday, that's the worst part for me! Horrible things.

But the nurse did say that they are having a good result with frozen embryos with a 60% success rate. So fingers crossed we are in that 60%.

Unfortunately for me I don't have the opportunity to take a lot of time off work, the clinic said that I can go back to work straight away if I wanted but to take it easy but will be taking the transfer day off and the next day to rest. Is anyone else having to go back to work during the 2ww? 

Good luck to all then other ladies cycling at the moment and with scans coming up

Xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi Jo
I worked all through my IVF and 4 FET cycles. I took off egg collection day and the day of transfers only.

I enjoyed being busy during the 2ww and really when others get pregnant they have no idea and continue to work no problems. 
As long as your job is not too heavy lifting or anything extreme 

11th March is so soon xx


----------



## rzee123

thanks for welcoming me. 

evan good luck for your big dayyyyyy 
emma n baby meerket lots of good wishes for your lining 



feeling very happy for u fat cassy it is very hard to wait for AF but finally its arrived    

anyone experienced  mucus like egg yolk n white  like me? i didnt had this before
good luck all


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Morning Lsadies, 

I am thinking of you Evan, I hope all goes smoothly   and   being sent your way x

Jo1984 I am not on any meds yet, I am doing a natural cycle, I will be on Clexane, Prednisolone and Baby Aspirin from about 3 days before transfer. I am currently pos twice a day waiting for my LH surge. 

Ladies I have been reading that watching comedy is a big positive during the 2ww. There was a study done and the women who watched comedy had a a higher implantation rate than those who hadn't. SO lets all find the some classics comedies and laugh our socks off...  

Am off out into this glorious sunshine, have a wonderful day Ladies, 

Paula x


----------



## emma26

Evan, best of luck for today!!! Will be thinking of you hun!!

Babymeerkat, sorry that your lining wasn't as thick as hoped. I am sure that all will be well by Friday!! I am a bit nervous, on hearing your update, that my lining won't be thick enough now. It has always been good in fresh cycles, so hope that that bodes well for us.... What do you think?? 

Fat cassy, Yaaaaaaaahooooooooooo!!!! So chuffed that AF finally arrived. You are on a roll now hun!!

Welcome to all the newbies and best of luck guys!!

Em x


----------



## Toothfairy

Jo and Fat cassy I worked with my first fresh cycle..  And I have to this time around too..  

I would go insane if I had time off..  

Jo 11th isn't far away...  Xx

Emma bring on the laughter xx

How you getting on Evan??  X


----------



## evan80

Hey ladies thanks for all the thoughts. After the longest 4 hours of my life we got the call from the embryologist informing us that they thawed one embie and it expanded perfectly. So we transferred one blast and we have four more in the freezer. I am soo relieved. OTD is set for 18th March.  In the meantime I will just cheer all of you on.

As toothfairy said brazil nuts are very good to thicken the lining and i made sure to include them in my diet. I had 5 a day.

jo i have to work too especially since i have taken a week off to travel to the uk for treatment. Luckily I have a desk job. I will be so busy that i won't even realize when the 2ww is drawing to an end.

Emma I am sure that your liningwill be fine. Just hang on in there hun.

Good luck to those who have a scan coming up or who are still waiting af. I hope you all get your transfer dates soon in the hope that we can all celebrate our bfps together


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey Evan

Glad to hear you have 1 healthy expanding embie transferred 

Congrats on PUPO. .. Hope 2WW flies by for you  xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey Evan

Glad to hear you have 1 healthy expanding embie transferred 

Congrats on PUPO. .. Hope 2WW flies by for you  xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Woo Hoo Evan xxxxxxx     well done Honey. 

I feel like **** LOL but it's just the drugs and I know the drill now.

Happy days to you all xx


----------



## Irviker

Irviker said:


> Hi everyone I hope u don't mind if I join u having my 5th transfer this week. Best of luck to u all xxx


Got 6 frostiness ready to go Friday. Wooohooooo this time please x


----------



## OzCalling

Hi everyone, do you mind if I join you? 


I'm in a situation similar to fat cassy, first because I'm waiting of AF to appear (yay that it finally came for you hun!) and second because I'm also on the other side of the world in Sydney. Time is dragging big time and I can't think about anything else, which will probably make the witch stay away! We're waiting to start our first ever FET, after horrendous OHSS at the end of Jan. 


Just a quick question about medicated vs natural, I'm really torn with which one to go for. On the one hand after everything my body's been through recently it would be nice to go natural… but then again I often have irregular cycles and I panic that I could not ovulate next month so we'll be set back yet again. I just want to get to PUPO stage for the first time in my life! We discussed taking oestrogen orally and the dreaded pessaries, any suggestions for me girls? Currently the plan is to go natural and see what happens, maybe I'm over thinking it? Do you absolutely have to ovulate for them to transfer, or if you have a nice thick lining is that enough? OK sorry, that was more than one question   


Evan - congrats on being PUPO, wonderful news! Sounds like a nice strong little embie, fingers crossed for your 2ww     


Irviker - Yay for the 6 frosties! Best of luck for transfer today   


Wishing everyone lots of luck with whatever stage you're at


----------



## Toothfairy

Welcome ozcalling 

My consultant advised medicated for me as I have had irregular cycles..It does long out the process more but I am more likely to have a chance this way.  

I wouldn't know about natural cycles as I have always been dosed up with hormones...  

Either way how the witch arrives and you make the right decision for you...  By now we should now our body more than others but this fertility malarkey really screws us up 

Xx


----------



## emma26

Thanks girls. I am also taking 5 brazil nuts a day. I am also taking selenium, L'Arginine and Royal Jelly, all of which I am told supports lining thickness and blood flow to it....

Welcome ozcalling, I have a regular 27 day cycle and therefore having a natural cycle. However, I am on pins, worrying that i won't ovulate or that I will miss it altogether!! If I had irregular cycles, I would defo have opted for medicated hun. That's just my opinion though, you have to make the right choice for you!!! Best of luck with it hun!

Em x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, what another glorious sunny day..Spring is a coming...a good sign me thinks...  

Yayyyy Evan, so many congratulations on you being mrs pupo....sending you   and   for a restful day. I will be saying a    for you for stress free 2ww. xx

Emma please dont worry about your lining, I am sure it'll be fine, sending you huge   and loads of   that all will be ok. Dont forget to get loads of comedies sorted for the 2ww...  

Welcome ozcalling, if you have irregular cycle, I would have thought medicated would be your best chance, as they control the whole cycle...you should discuss your concerns with your consultant, they will have the best advise. I am sorry I cannot be of more use..I am doing a natural cycle, but am now concerned as my lining isn't as thick as they would like at this stage. ahh well I have faith in my clinic, so I am sure all will be fine tomorrow.   

Toothfairy, I am glad you like my idea of the Comedies, I plan on watching a Comedy a day...so Snowembie will stay...  

Wtgg Irviker on your 6 snowbabies...sending you so much      and lots of   for your transfer tomorrow. I will be saying a   that all goes well.


sending        and    to each and everyone of you, strong wonderful ladies.


----------



## emma26

I don't know where you live babymeerkat but it is pouring down in Wales today!! No sign of Spring whatsoever.....

Evan - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO!!!! Sending you lots of positive vibes hun. Don't work too hard during your 2ww now!!

xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

oh no Emma,    poxy British weather..Hope it changes soon for you hun.
I am in Greenwich btw. xx

I have made a lovely lamb stew for Hubby when he gets in and homemade dumplings....his fav. 

Hope you are all okay ladies....   

xx


----------



## evan80

Ladies thanks for all the best wishes.

Irviker good luck for your transfer tomorrow.

OzCalling welcome. If your cycles are irregular and you feel that time is not on your side then i would suggest that you go on a medicated cycle. In view of the fact that i had to travel to the uk for treatment i had to go on a medicated cycle and believe me it's not that bad.

Emma try not to stress because it can truly affect ovulation. Just try to relax as much as possible.

Thanks for your prayers babymeerkat. Enjoy your lovely meal.

AFM it's our last day in the uk as we fly home tomorrow morning. I haven't been well today. I have a headache and also have nausea. I am also cramping a bit and i am a bit worried to be honest.

good luck to all of you ladies


----------



## Toothfairy

Cramping is a good sign Evan..  Hope you have a safe  journey back..  Happy thoughts hun xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Irviker what time is your transfer Tomorrow xx


----------



## emma26

Try not to worry about the cramping Evan!! It probably is a good sign!!

Babymeerkat, your stew sounds fab, fair play!!! Lucky hubby!! You have a scan tomo don't you? What time?  Mine is at 2:30pm!!!

Irviker, sending you loads of good luck vibes for tomo!

Same goes to the rest of you guys, hope you are all well?!

AFM, I have been testing on opk's for 2 days now (CD 11 today) and I haven't had the slightest of lines. I have always seen something by this time in past cycles!! Grrr, it will be just my luck if my body decides not to ovulate for the first time since I started charting!!!!!!!
Any of you guys had any experience in this??

x


----------



## Toothfairy

Emma maybe the anxiety or stress of treatment that may have delayed your ovulation by a day or 2... Try and stay positive..

I think having a medicated cycles was the best decision for me.. I would have gone nuts by now lol

X


----------



## ciacox

Hi girls -

I've been lurking around on this thread but not contributed yet. Sorry! Feel like I'm getting to know you all and I wish you all lots of luck whatever stage of your cycle you are at. I'm heading in later today for my second scan of my womb lining. It was a bit of a relief to hear that other people have had a lining too thin on the first scan too. When I went in last Thursday mine was just under 6mm. I'm really worried about it as this was after 16 days on 4 tablets a day of oestrogen and a patch every three days (I started on a higher dose as this has been a prob before). They did a blood test to check my oestrogen levels and they were super high so it's not as if I haven't been absorbing it. They put me on another patch and have also added viagra to the mix as there is some (very limited) evidence that this can improve things in some women. I've always had problems with my womb lining on fresh cycles - it's never been optimal but it has reached at least 7mm. I'm just praying it will have increased a bit.

Good luck to all of you at various stages of the waiting game. I know that FET is less stressful in some ways than a fresh cycle but at the end of the day our hopes for this cycle are the same and it seems impossible to be chilled out about it!

xxx


----------



## OzCalling

Thanks for the welcome everyone, I think the longer I have to wait for AF the more I will push for what my clinic calls a 'lightly medicated' cycle, with oestrogen tablets and progesterone pessaries  

Welcome ciacox, fingers crossed for your second scan, sure you will be fine  

Emma, I'm sure the surge will come soon, I agree that the stress prob sends our bodies off kilter, but it's impossible to forget about and not obsess over every step! 

Evan, keep the faith Hun, cramping us meant to be good! Safe travels  

Love to all xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Welcome ciacox 

Hope today's scan is more promising for you...  Sounds like you have a cocktail of drugs...  Xxxx

Irviker waiting to hear about your transfer.. 

Meerkat I am in Harrow..  So are you having treatment in London?? X


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, How are we all??

Evan I hope you had a safe journey home?? rest up and watch lots of comedy   cramps are a good sign as toothfairy said, possible implkantation...   will be saying a   for you  

Emma, thanks hun, stew was fab and the dumplings never made em before were really good, my mate came over too when i told her i'd made a stew...lol    and she's a really fussy eater. so I was pleased with myself.    

What PeeSticks are you using hun? I bought a CB Digi one only £20 i think off amazon with 20 sticks. it gives you the best 4 days rather than just two like most of the others. 
Yeah scan today, 3.30 so an hour later, I'll be thinking of you as I leave to get to my Unit. Good luck hun, I hope all is as it should be.   

Ozcalling I reckon that is a good call...I hope AF shows herself soon.   

Toothfairy, Yes I am having tx at Kings ACU, I think they are fab...  and harow is only down the road really. Where are you having your tx??  

Good luck Irviker for your transfer today, I will be thinking of you.   

Welcome Ciacox, I hope your scan goes well.. Good Luck for today  

Afm, I poas stick this morning at 6am...and the smiley face came, meaning(from what I have read on the pamphlet) that this is the first day of high fertility, but that the smiley face should disappear after 8 mins....it hasn't....  ...now the 3rd and 4th days of this are meant to be peak fertillity and the smiley face will NOT disappear...so I am now panicking that this is my Peak Fertility bit and I missed my High Fertility...OMG this is now so real and stresssssssfullllll... I feel like such an      

I hope you all have a wonderful day and we all get to move one step closer.
I will be thinking of you all. xx

P x


----------



## emma26

Thanks so much everyone!! I guess I will find out in just over an hour, so will update you all later!!!

Babymeerkat, tell me about it hun!!!! Starting to think that a medicated cycle would have been easier!! Grrrrr!!
Try not to stress too much, the clinic will be able to tell you if you're at your peak or not! Keep me posted chic and good luck!!!!!

x


----------



## Toothfairy

I am having treatment at guys ACU... 

At present in selfridges having my nails done..  

Hope you all have a great weekend planned..  Mine consist of working and afternoon tea in Chelsea 

Oh Yeh and home renovations xxx


----------



## evan80

Thanks Toothfairy and OzCalling - I am safely back.

Emma there were days when I got a surge after 16 days so don't give up hope and don't stress about it.  I agree with Toothfairy I thank God everyday that I did not have the choice to go for a natural cycle because whilst it is easier on the body, I feel that it can be more stressful.

Ciacox welcome and I hope that your next scan will show improvement in your lining.

Babymeerkat I always had problems understanding OPKs.  Before we found out about our infertility problem I used to consume so much money on OPKs.  Finally my gynaecologist told me to stop stressing myself about them .  If you are in doubt I suggest that you call the clinic hun - you have nothing to lose because at least you will put your mind at rest.

Toothfairy good on you for trying to find ways to relax.  No plans for the weekend - just a lot of rest.

AFM, today we travelled back home and I found it a bit exhausting.  But I was laughing my head out at the airport because DH made a real impression on people.  First he was carrying two massive luggages while I was carrying the hand luggages.  Then once we got rid of the big luggages, DH took over the hand luggages.  People must have been thinking how romantic and caring he is when in fact there is not a trace of romance in him. .  

We have been awake since 2am because we had an early flight and when I came home I tried to go to sleep but I was too overtired.  I am worried that I overdid it a bit because I started clearing the luggages and had to stop half way through and then I put two loads in the washing machine.  I hope I have not screwed up the whole cycle because now I feel as if my uterus is about to explode and at times I have these dull pains in the ovaries (but it only lasts for a few seconds and then disappears).  I feel so bloated probably due to the yucky Utrogestan pessaries.  It feels as if AF is on its way but because my cycle was so artificial I have no idea when AF is meant to show up.  It's only been two days since ET and it feels as if it's been two years.  I don't know how I will get over the 2WW.  Luckily I start work on Monday so I should be able to distract myself a bit.

Good luck to all you ladies who are at various stages of the cycle.  Can't wait till you all join me so that we can get through the long 2ww together.     to everyone.


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all hope you are well.

Evan try not to stress hun - "normal" pregnants don't even know at your stage and they do loads of stressful stupid things and still manage to keep pregnant xx 
The 2ww is designed to test the sanity of the strongest of us   

I am on day 4 of the progynova and starting to feel a bit more "normal" again - the headaches are there and the mood is a bit erratic but all in all I am feeling better.

Today is baking day for me - keeps me busy and calm the house smells divine at the moment too - carrot cake is baking as I type.

Right off to make marshmallow and caramel to go on the shortbread bases I made earlier - loves to all xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Evan try not to stress too much..  I remember feeling like the witch was on its way with the 2WW and I got a BFP.. 

As for overdoing it.. I have a 13kg toddler so I won't be able to test at all...  Stay passive and enjoy the other half waiting on you... 

Xxx


----------



## emma26

Well girls, soooo relieved. I have a follicle of 14-15mm and a lining of 8.6mm which is also triple patterned. 
The clinic expect ovulation to occur Sunday or Monday. Plus, this evening I have finally had a slight line on opk! Aaaaand relax! Well, until the thawing process, then the transfer, then the 2ww...... 

Sorry no personals, been in a family funeral, wake etc and so so tired!!!!

Night night all

x


----------



## fat_cassy

Woo Hoo Emma


----------



## evan80

fat_cassy said:


> Evan try not to stress hun - "normal" pregnants don't even know at your stage and they do loads of stressful stupid things and still manage to keep pregnant xx
> The 2ww is designed to test the sanity of the strongest of us


Well you know what - I feel as if the 2ww is already driving me insane after only three days (or should I say four!!!) - Does Wednesday count as the first day in view of the fact that I had ET in the afternoon!!! 

Toothfairy I know it's difficult but try not to overdo it. I read somewhere that you should not lift anything which is heavier than 6kg.

Emma I am so thrilled for you. That's great news. Sorry about the family funeral though.


----------



## emma26

Thanks girls!!
Evan, how are the cramps now? The 2ww is just awful isn't it. So much goes through your head and most is probably completely bonkers!!!!
My first 2ww, I was an absolute lunatic. My DH actually said that he didn't think he could do another cycle, for that reason alone!! I calmed down alot for the 2nd and went back to work,which really did help, but it was still really hard!!
This time, as you know I'm having 11 day's off, but I'm so exhausted with work, that I genuinely think that I'm going to enjoy myself (well, kind of...)  

Sending you and everyone on this thread    and    for us all.

Happy Saturday!!!
Em x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, Just wanted to say I did write to you all yesterday after my hospital trip but for some reason it hasn't posted...     anyhooo

Emma nice one on your lining being thick and your faint line...not long now   

Evan glad you are home safe and sound, but please stop doing the washing and rest...  precious cargo on board. 

To all Ladies, I hope you are all doing okay and just remember we can do this, we are strong and powerful people.    

afm, My liningis now over 8mm and my smiley face is still there...so DET is booked for 2:30 Thursday....OMG its all happening...eekkk 5 more sleeps....   this is our time.
I'm with you on the baking fat_Cassy,  'keep calm and bake' Is what my great-grandmother used to say to me, so that's what I'll do....its my mums birthday next Sunday and she has asked me to bake her favourite, Coffee and Walnut Cake. I'll be making 2 at the same time, as its my Friends favourite too.   


Have a Great weekend ALL try and enjoy whatever stage you are at speak next week...Stay Strong xxxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Woohoo meerkat it's really happening..  My scan is at 12 so will be thinking of you... 

As for only carrying 6kg.. My work bag alone ways a tonne.. 

Stay happy healthy and positive 

Xx


----------



## evan80

Emma The cramps are a bit better but I feel very bloated and I have severe lower back pain and nausea today.  They are the usual symptoms I get close to AF.  The Progesterone pessaries are making me feel 10 times worse and they are unbelievably messy.  It's good that you plan to enjoy yourself during those 11 days.  Relax and pamper yourself as much as possible. I just cannot imagine not working during the 2ww because I will go bonkers.  During the 2ww of my fresh cycle I just kept going on the internet and checking whether each symptom I had was an early sign of pregnancy.  Then AF showed up.  But this time I am going to be sooo busy at work catching up that I cannot imagine doing that.  

Dh is really worrying me though.  He gives me the impression that he strongly believes that this time it's going to work and I've seen him getting his hopes up in the past and then when it turns out he's wrong he sinks so low.  I have tried to tell him to keep an open mind but then again I don't know if he is just trying to cheer me up.  

Babymeerkat I'm glad you have been given a date for the transfer.  Best of luck and happy baking.  

Toothfairy I have the same problem. I have the tendency to take my whole house to work.    

Happy weekend to everyone and I hope that next week brings some good news to all those who either have a scan or have their transfer scheduled.


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

Evan glad you for home safe and sound. Hope your taking it easy. I'm working too during our 2ww, have an office job so won't be lifting anything too heavy. We have our transfer scheduled for Tuesday, we haven't been given a time yet so expecting a phone call in the morning. Really excited but nervous at the same time. 

I have question for all you ladies and your opinion, sorry it's not a nice question. I've been ok the cyclogest since Thursday and have been using the back end as was told it was easier and less messy. Unfortunately it's not been good in the sense of wind and toilet troubles. Does anyone else use this end or are you using the front end? I was a little worried about putting them up the front end and it interfering with the transfer or not putting them in the right place? 

Sorry it's a horrible and embarrassing thing to ask but don't have anyone else to ask about it. 

Thanks ladies
Xx


----------



## evan80

Thanks Jo.  Best of luck for your transfer on Tuesday.

With regards to your question, I am on utrogestan and was told by my consultant to insert them vaginally and therefore was not really given a choice.  But if I had I would still have opted for this route.  The thing is that I believe that it's best to use medications directly in the area where it matters.  Therefore if a baby is conceived in the womb then why should I insert the meds elsewhere.  When I had the transfer scheduled I was told by the clinic to do the progesterone pessaries by not later than 7.30am.  The transfer was done by 14.15 and I had the next dose at 16.30.  I was told not to worry and that it would not interfere with the transfer.  As for not putting them in the right place - I really do not think you need to worry about this.  There is only one way in and you really have to insert them as far inside the vagina as possible and then go straight to bed and lie down for about 30 mins or so.  But I have to agree that they are indeed very messy but it's a small price to pay for what you might be able to gain at the end of the journey - don't you think  

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Jo I always used the cyclogest front end.. 

X


----------



## fat_cassy

Jo - I use the front too and the easiest way to get them up there is to use a tampon applicator - works every time and gets them in nice and high. And plenty of panty liners to soak up the oily stuff that comes out 

So glam this whole process


----------



## OzCalling

Hi everybody, hope you all had great weekends (the baking sounds yummy Fat Cassy and BabyMeerkat!). 


BabyMeerkat - how exciting about having a date, makes it feel so much more real!!! Woo hoo! 



Emma - fab news about the scan showing everything looking great. Such a relief as we have no idea what's happening in there! 


Evan - hope you can take it a bit easier and get lots of rest for the 2ww, although somehow also keep yourself really busy so the time passes quickly! 


Toothfairy - how did your scan go? 


Irviker - how was ET on Friday? 


AFM - the witch arrived!!!! Yay! Came on yesterday so made it a 32 day cycle, pretty normal so think we'll give all natural a try for this first FET. Just got to book in a scan with the clinic, think they normally do that around day 12. Also got an ovulation test kit just so I can keep track in case my body gets overexcited and ovulates early.


----------



## Brown-candy

Hello everyone, may I pls join u here. 

My period started 13 days ago but was not flowing as usual and for the first time I never had any period cramps, after 5 days it became brownish red and was just seen on wiping (sorry tmi). 

Then I carried on with some exercise as am advised to loose weight before my next FET which I will be due to start my meds in a weeks time after my first failed ivf in dec 2013. Then on day 11, I went to do my first ever acupuncture. Immediately I finished the acupuncture, I felt something gushed out of me, behold it was a lot of blood with a big clot which lasted for a few minutes. 

On day 12 which was yesterday by 7am I decided to pee on a stick. Behold I saw a very faint line for the first time since ttc for 4 yrs. Since then am still bleeding sometimes brownish red and sometimes real red but not in good quantity. 

Today is day 13 and still bleeding but am afraid I have miscarried it as I pee on the stick and there were no more 2 lines though I went for a night shift whereby I drank loads of tea and water which could affect the test result.

Is there any chance that it could be real or have I truly miscarried? Am so worried.


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi Brown Candy.

I would go get a blood test done - if in fact you have miscarried they will be able to watch your HCG levels drop -  
With HPT's (home pregnancy tests) there is very little chance of a false positive as the test needs HCG in your pee to show 2 lines, and HCG is only made by the body when pregnant.

Unless you have had a trigger shot in the last 10 days Then a faint line can be caused by this.

All in all call your Gp get the bloods done and see what it shows. Good luck.


----------



## fat_cassy

Yay Oz - so happy for you 

Looks like we will be having transfers quite close together


----------



## fat_cassy

News from me - Scan this Thursday the 13th  Blood test 19th and Transfer 24th whoop Whoop.


----------



## Toothfairy

Brown candy 

Try not to stress too much..  I have friends from this site who whole throughout their pregnancy and had  beautiful babies.. 

Get a blood test done and until then try not to be too disheartened 

Keep us posted 

Fat cassy my scan is for 13th too what you having bloods for


----------



## Brown-candy

Hi fat-cassy and toothfairy, thanks very kindly for ur thoughts and suggestions but unfortunately I don't think there will be any need for blood test  again as am really bleeding very heavily now. And I am sure it's all gone away in the blood, am not sure I can start my progynova spray on day 21 anymore as am still bleeding till now. I have been calling my clinic nurse specialist since Monday last week to report my situation but till today all my calls go to voice mail and no one had bothered to call me back.

Maybe all these wouldn't hv happened If I was able to talk to someone while I was still spotting. I was doing strenious exercise to shade some weight before my treatment commences but I ended up spoiling the one precious thing av wanted all my life.


----------



## OzCalling

Great news Fat Cassy, lovely to have dates to aim for, nothing like a plan   really hope my transfer will be a few days after yours! 

Brown Candy - v sorry to hear about the bleeding, hope you get some answers from your clinic really soon


----------



## Chiggs83

Hi All

Sounds like everyone is progressing nicely; lots of scans etc.

Evan how are you finding the 2ww. I'm currently 3dp5dt and is very boring, after some mild period like cramping on Friday afternoon and Saturday I am now completely symptomless (as I have been throughout the whole process) and back at work.  I have to test on the 17th so not long to wait really.

XX


----------



## evan80

OzCalling woohoo for af. That's one step closer to transfer day.

Brown candy i am so sorry but please don't blame yourself. One of my friends was putting a lot of weight and she started exercising extensively doing sit-ups and cardio and then after four months of exercising and continuing to put on weight nonetheless she missed a period and she found out she was five months pregnant and she carried her pregnancy full term. So don't think that it is something that you did. It just wasn't meant to happen hun.

Fat cassy glad that you finally have set dates

Chiggs my test date is 18th march so you have to get a bfp to give me some hope.  It has been the longest week of my life constantly expecting af to show up everytime I go to the bathroom. Today it was my first day back to work but no matter how busy I was I just could not take my mind off it. It is so strange though cos I had the transfer two days before you yet the clinic told me not to test before the 18th which is a day after you. That's so weird that they would ask me to wait so long and i also had a 5 day blast transferred.

Is anyone tempted to POAS before their otd?


----------



## emma26

Evan, I am guaranteed to POAS before official test date, haha, I always do. I expect that my test date will be 24th or 25th as I am having a 5 day blast back on Saturday, but I will put money on it that I will test by the 22nd!!

Brown Candy, I am so sorry to hear what you are going through! Please don't blame yourself though hun, like Evan, I know girls who have done all sorts without realising that they are pregnant and carried to full term. It is not your fault, it just wasn't meant to be this time. Thinking of you!!

x


----------



## Brown-candy

Emma26 and Evan80    thanks hun.
I was meant to start my sniffing meds on the 16th of March as it will be my Day 21, am sure I can no longer do so. How on earth will I get the clinic to take my call  
I may have to go in there if need be 

My last cycle of ivf was quite stressful for me cos of the injections am glad this time am having no injections at all.

Ozcalling, thank you. Was it your clinic that suggested that you do a natural FET? i have no idea when I ovulate as mine is pretty unpredictable. I wish u all the best with the natural FET.

Evan80 all 20 digits crossed for u


----------



## fat_cassy

Evan I am the POAS Queen - I start on day 3 after transfer  Keeps me sane looking for the line - I found a great brand that is super sensitive and showed positive from day 4 after my last FET of a beautiful day 5 blast who is now 9 months old.

But that's just me I am a control freak and it helped me get through the test day to know what result to expect. Though it's not for everyone 


Toothfairy - I think the blood test is checking my hormone levels to see if I have surged? no idea to be honest though - the clinic tells me to get bloods and I go like a good girl.

Love and luck to you all


----------



## evan80

Thanks ladies.

fat cassy what brand do you use? I usually use clear blue digital.


----------



## icsipgd

Hi all, I'm kind of a March April cycle but I don't see one for that so joining this one. Started busereline on the 9th day 21. Hoping not to have transfer until 14th of April as off work then. 
How did scan go tooth fairy ? 
Hi to everyone xx


----------



## emma26

You are most welcome here icsipgd!!!
Good luck with the DR
xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Hello icsipgd 

My scan is on Thursday...  

Ladies I done everything by the nurses instructions so didn't test even a day earlier...  But things might be different this time!!! 

X


----------



## icsipgd

Thanks for the welcome Emma. Good luck on Thursday tooth fairy xx


----------



## fat_cassy

evan80 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> fat cassy what brand do you use? I usually use clear blue digital.


I use the first response MSU brand - not the dip sticks. I cant buy the digital ones here


----------



## fat_cassy

Scan tomorrow morning - weeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Here's hoping all goes well.

Loves to all


----------



## evan80

Icsipgd welcome. Toothfairy and fat cassy best of luck for your scans.

I can't believe it's been a week since I have had the transfer.Although having said that it feels as if it's been a year. One more week to go and either I will be down in dumps or shouting from the rooftops that I'm pg.


----------



## fat_cassy

Well done for getting through the first week Evan xx


----------



## Nutpot

Hi ladies, I've been following this thread for a few weeks now and I'm hoping someone can give me some PMA   


I was meant to be having my FET today but my bloods yesterday showed low progesterone so I have to go in for a booster injection today instead. Apparently they will have to abandon my FET if the levels haven't increased by tomorrow. 
I am so incredibly down about this and I can't BEAR the thought of another abandoned cycle.


Has anyone had this happen to them with a FET? If so, did you manage to raise your progesterone levels in time?


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey Nutpot -  Bummer about your levels but at least they are letting you try again.

My FET was called off last month because of a mid cycle bleed and It sucks.

Here's hoping your levels are great tomorrow.  

I know it wont help but it is better to have everything at its best rather than waste a great emby on a less than ideal environment.

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Chiggs83

Quick question... I am I really silly to POAS 6dp5dt??

This is my first ever 2ww and it is killing me!

x


----------



## icsipgd

just posting a quick one here but does anyone know if im too late for a endo scratch? started down reg on sunday the 9th? I probably am..xx


----------



## Chiggs83

Obviously that should have said 'Am I??'


----------



## evan80

Icsipgd You need to have the scratch at aome point during the luteal phase. I assume sunday 9th was your day 21. I know someone who had it done on day 26 so you may still be in time.

Chiggs the 2ww is absolutely killing me too and there are times when i have so many cramps that i feel as if af is coming. You can POAS at 6dp5dt technically but keep an open mind that it may be a little early and therefore you may test negative.


----------



## mrsj12

Hi All, 

Hoping you don't mind me joining. I'm hopefully having a natural fet this month with transfer expected around 31st (although as it's natural all depends on my cycle behaving itself). I'm not really sure how I'm feeling about it all as my last attempt was abandoned due to me having a seizure, hence no drugs this time just to be on safe side. It's very weird not taking anything, lovely but weird. I feel like I should be injecting or something. 

Hope you are all doing well, whatever stage you are at. For those in the 2ww you have my sympathy as it's the bit I hate the most - you just want to know!!!! 

xx


----------



## evan80

I am soo going to cry. I have just started spotting a week after transfer. The same thing happened during my fresh cycle and then led to a full flow period. I am down in dumps


----------



## jo1984

Don't panic yet Evan it doesn't mean it's completely over yet. Spotting can be a good sign too. Implantation bleeding. 
We had our transfer yesterday and the nurse said not to look into any signs including bleeding as it doesn't necessarily mean it's over

Keep strong xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Evan can be an implantation bleed 

Welcome Nutpot and Mrs J

X


----------



## evan80

Thanks jo and toothfairy. I have way too many symptoms of af (cramping, nausea and vaginal itchiness). These are all symptoms which I usually have prior and during af. In addition during my fresh cycle the same exact thing happened - started spotting a week after transfer and by three days later I had a full flow. I just don't understand why I always have perfect cycles but then I don't even get to otd because af shows up before. My husband is still hopeful but I am just crying my eyes out cos i have totally given up


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi all, xx

Evan please dont give up, some women bleed throughout their pgs and go on to have healthy babies, complete bed rest with your legs raised.  sending you huge   

Emma good luck for transfer Saturday, I will be thinking of you.    

Toothfairy and Rzee  Good luck for your scans tomorrow, hope all goes well.   

Mrsj35 How are you feeling after your transfer? sending you   

Fat_cassy how was your scan??   for good news   

Irviker how are you doing in your 2ww?? have you tested yet or have you been good?   

icsipgd welcome, my clinic wanted me to have the Endo a month before the the transfer...I guess each clinic is different, you should ask them, I hope you get the answers you want.  

welcome nutpot sorry I have not experienced this but ther eae lots of ladies on here on different threads that may have and could give you advice, I would google foods that can increase Progesterine and get munching.  sending you  .   you get the right answers. 

Welcome mrsj12, I hope you are doing ok    coming your way.

afm, I sooo soo excited for transfer tomorrow, I have been non-stop since sunday, I am going to stay with my mum and dad for a couple of weeks. I have been cooking and freezing meals for DH. I baked my mums Birthday cake for Sunday, which I now have to freeze so it stays nice and fresh. I baked my Nan a separate cake as she is wheat and gluten intolerant, I have also made almond macaroons for DH and my Sister who have both been begging me to make them...I spent 7 hours cleaning yesterday, so I knew it would be clean. I have to be honest I am shattered, in a good way though. I can relax in my 2ww and enjoy all the comedies I intend on watching...Laughter is meant to help with implantation..xxxx
I will let you know how I get on tomorrow evening once I have settled at my parents. 

Good luck ladies, I think of you all and   we all get the answers and results we so so deserve.  
      being sent to all.

love to all Paula


----------



## Maxi2

Ooh I did the big clean before my transfer, excited for u. Hope all goes well tomoz xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Chiggs83 said:


> Quick question... I am I really silly to POAS 6dp5dt??
> 
> This is my first ever 2ww and it is killing me!
> 
> x


Depends - if it is negative will you fall apart and be a ball of stress?


----------



## fat_cassy

Evan I really hope all is well with you - have you phoned your clinic for advice.    It's not over until it's over so all you can do is keep up with the cycle and wait for the blood test. 

With all my negative FET's I never bled once until after I stopped all meds so yeah everyone is different. 

I had my scan and am the proud owner of a perfect 11 mm endo lining - here's hoping this time I get to transfer stage and not bleed midcycle again.


----------



## Chiggs83

fat_cassy said:


> Chiggs83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question... I am I really silly to POAS 6dp5dt??
> 
> This is my first ever 2ww and it is killing me!
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> Depends - if it is negative will you fall apart and be a ball of stress?
Click to expand...

I think I may be ok because I know it's too early really but on the other hand will I?? Oh it's too confusing!


----------



## Toothfairy

Well done Fat Casey... I still have 13 hours to go for my scan... 11mm is very impressive..

Good luck with the transfer meerkat... I am totally envious on your domestic achievements... I am a rubbish cook

Hope you all get some rest tonight.. My daughter has been waking up recently.. 

Xxxx


----------



## icsipgd

Good luck tooth fairy. Xxx


----------



## Chiggs83

So tested this morning 6dp5dt and it was a BFN, now trying to remind myself it was too early!! 

Good lining Fat Cassy and best of luck for your scan today Toothfairy.

Evan - how are you feeling today?

Babymeerkat- hope the transfer goes well. Let u know 

Cxx


----------



## evan80

Babymeerkat good luck for your transfer.

Toothfairy good luck for your scan.

Fat Cassy great news about the lining.

Chiggs I think it's way too early for you to test.

AFM, I phoned up the clinic in between tears and they said that bleeding can sometimes happen either due to implantation or because I am on progesterone medication. They told me that if bleeding gets heavy I should ring them back. Anyway in the meantime the spotting has decreased abit so it may actually be implantation bleeding because it was brown and in small quantity. So I decided that if it is indeed implantation bleeding I should be able to get the test results if I POAS so I will go ahead and test tomorrow. In the meantime I still have severe cramps from time to time.


----------



## emma26

Even, Im glad that you are feeling more positive today hun. When I had my BFP, I had implantation bleeding. Brownish/pink when I wiped. Its perfectly normal, the clinic said that it happens to loads of women!!
Chin up now and keep positive!!

Thanks Babymeerkat, Im just as excited as you. More excited than I have ever been during treatment and I think its due to feeling so normal. I can't believe how easy a natural FET is!! Love it.
Good luck for today btw, am thinking of you!! We will be just 2 days apart, how exciting!!!

Good luck toothfairy and fab lining fat cassy, well done!!!!

Chiggs, it is defo way to early to test hun. I tested early at 9dp3dt and only got a tiny faint line. It then kept getting stronger by the day.
Wait another day or 2 at least chick and try to keep your spirits up!!

Welcome MrsJ, you will find a natural FET so much easier, trust me!!! Good luck

AFM, I am having 1x 5bb blast back Saturday morning at 10:30am. Goodness, I am so excited. Today is my last day in work and i am going to savour every second of peace, quiet and no stress!!! Bring it on!    

xxx


----------



## Chiggs83

Thanks, now bleeding and period pains


----------



## emma26

Oh No, Chiggs I am so sorry hun. But remember, it's not over till OTD. When is that??
x


----------



## Toothfairy

Scan went well..  10.8mm lining and egg transfer booked for 3:10 on Wednesday....  Eeeekkk 

    

Told you Evan..  Try not to stress too much chigg

Emma codicil for tomorrow...  So excited for you xxx


----------



## Chiggs83

That's good news Evan 

How exciting Emma, best of luck.

AFM, test date is Monday 17th. Phoned clinic and they said to call back if the bleeding is heavy but carry on with meds.  Its bright red blood, more than spotting (probably tmi) and have proper period pains like normal so not holding out too much hope


----------



## rzee123

Hi everyone
Good luck to all who are going for transfer n scan
My lining today was 9.4
Transfer  is on Monday evening 
Good lining tooth fairy good luck for transfer.


----------



## evan80

Emma and rzee  good luck for your transfer.

Toothfairy I am glad your scan went well.

Chiggs I am so sorry but maybe you have delayed implantation which is why you have fresh blood. Delayed implantation can happen with frozen blasts. You know that saying "be careful what you wish for" - well I am starting to believe it. Here we were a few days ago complaining that the 2ww is long and boring only to end up with bleeding and cramps to make the wait more eventful.

AFM the severe cramps and a bit of spotting are back. I am freaking out.


----------



## Chiggs83

Oh Evan I really hope you are right. My friend had an enormous amount of bleeding  early on in her pregnancy but carried on through a successful pregnancy. She was told to rest, rest and more rest so that's what I'm going to do.  Easier said than done but try not freak out.

Sending positive vibes xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies,
Maxi, Emma, Evan, Chiggs, Toothfairy and Rzee, thank you for your kind thoughts. It helped calm me. xx   

I hope you are all ok? Evan and Chiggs bed rest both of you....now!!...please??       for both of you.

Emma I truly hope transfer goes well for you on Saturday, please let us know how you get on.    

Hi Maxi I Hope you are ok hun, not sure what stage you are at, but do let us know.  

Rzee hope your Transfer goes well on Monday.   

Toothfairy I hope all goes well for your Embryo Transfer. keep us posted.   

Well I am now officially PUPO with 2 4bb blasts on board, both were expanding nicely, my embryologist said one had survived the thaw at 90% the other at 75%..I was really chuffed.   otd 25th march eeekkk

hugs to all 

Paula xx


----------



## Chiggs83

Congratulations Babymeerkat, another hurdle cleared!! Rest lots and don't test too early, it doesn't help 

Xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Thank you Chiggs hun, same goes for you though, Lots and lots of rest


----------



## Maxi2

Wow baby meerkat blowing u lots and lots of sticky baby dust. 2 blasts, that's great. Will be watching out for u and hopefully some good news xxxx
Afm - I am waiting for my consultant app on 10th April (suppose I don't really belong in this thread!) I just have one frostie I just hope we can get on with the cycle ASAP.  
I have started taking much better care if myself and started to take a whole host of supplements coenzyme 10, royal jelly, cod liver oil, vit E.  Does anyone else take any of these and do u think they help??
Xx


----------



## evan80

BFP BFP BFP I am so thrilled - i just cannot believe it.

Congratulations babymeerkat. Those are great embies.

Maxi I take fertility support supplements and they seem to work. I had very good grade embies.


----------



## fat_cassy

evan80 said:


> BFP BFP BFP I am so thrilled - i just cannot believe it.


Woo Hoo yay yay yay -


----------



## Toothfairy

Woohoo 

Sooo Sooo happy for you Evan...  

Let this be a start to a successful thread xxxx 

Congrats on being PUPO Paula..  2 embie is amazing hope 25th isn't too far for you xxx

X


----------



## Nutpot

Evan, that's FANTASTIC news! Stay sticky little ones xxx


Baby meerkat, we are both PUPO! I had 2x 3 day top grade embies transferred yesterday, so let's do this 2ww together        Although you test 2 days earlier than me as you have blasts. Fingers crossed for us both  Xxx


Good luck to everyone else


----------



## jo1984

Congratulations Evan that's fantastic news. If I remember correctly your OTD is Monday. Still let us all know what your HCG level is. So excited for you.

BabyMeerkat we have the same OTD date!!! Had our transfer done on Tuesday, already seems like we've been waiting forever!!! 2ww is so hard.

Good luck to all those other ladies having there scans and transfers soon and fingers crossed we all get those BFP we all deserve!! 

Xx


----------



## rzee123

Congratulation Evan that's hugeeee news
Lots of baby dust for u n finger crossed for the
Whole nine months   
Take lots n  lots of rest 
Good luck for 2ww ladies


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Whoop whoop....Evan, I am jumping up and down with joy for you, not literally jumping but you know what I mean.   I am so so so happy for you. please take it easy though and rest loads. sending sticky vibes and loads of magical baby dust.

Maxi, stay in this thread its nice to have people to chat to, whatever stages we are at. I also take pregnacare conception, and if it works I will be taking pregnacare pregnancy plus throughout. I Ate 3-4 Brazil nuts everyday, it helps with the lining, 1 avocado, 1 glass of pomegranate juice and lots of green leafy veg. not sure if it helps but I feel healthier...lol xx  Hope the 10th comes quickly for you.   

Thanks Toothfairy, I reckon I'll go insane by the end...lol  

Nutpot Jo1984 lets get through this 2ww together, mine is a 12day wait) we can try and keep each other sane and away from those pee sticks... ...lol we'll see.

love to all


----------



## Maxi2

Congratulations Evan soooo happy for u, I've been following ur journey, what a great result!!  Can I ask where u had ur treatment?


----------



## mrsj12

Huge congrats Evan - so excited for you! 

Lots of you are PUPO now so good luck with the 2WW Babymeerkat, Nutpot, Jo1984 and anyone else I've missed. 

Best of luck for sat Emma. 

AFM - day 1 was yesterday so the countdown begins. I have 3 day embies, will that mean transfer on day 17? If anyone knows it would be helpful, have called clinic but they haven't called back yet and I know it's all down to timing in a natural cycle so trying to plan work related things appropriately.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Mrsj12, thanks for the well wishes, I am excited and nervous all at the same time, only another 11 days to go...  

I had a Natural cycle also, I had 5 day blasts...I had my transfer on day 17.. so am not sure when you would for 3 day embies,  maybe day 15 but I really dont know. I hope your clinic get back to you soon.   

Good luck for tomorrow Emma I will be thinking of you.  

Hope you are all doing ok??


----------



## evan80

Ladies thanks for all the well wishes. There isn't a day that goes by that I pray for all of us to get our bfps. I am hoping and praying my bfp is not too good to be true.

Chiggs how are you doing?

Jo1984 my test date is actually tues so i got an early bfp.

Maxi I had treatment at CARE in nottingham.

mrsj sorry can't be of help because I never had a natural cycle.

Babymeerkat you will reach the end of the 2ww before you know it. Just don't start counting the minutes and seconds now

Good luck for transfer tomorrow emma


----------



## Chiggs83

Congratulations Evan that's fantastic news!!

Welcome to all the newbies.

AFM still got small amount of bleeding and permanent period pains. Feel like it's over. C'est la vie  

Xx


----------



## rzee123

Hi all
I would like to know if there is immediate
Some spotting just after ET is that a bad sign?
Last time November when my icsi done it was failed
At that time I experienced spotting just after ET .
I read some other website that if u spotted that
means your chances decrease to get BFP
Is that true?


----------



## evan80

Chiggs when i started spotting i was told that progesterone can cause bleeding and spotting. The fact that the bleeding has decreased is a good sign. You might still get that bfp. And by the way i still have a lot of af cramps even though i got a bfp. Apparently they are perfectly normal in early pregnancy and I've read that a lot of women report that in early pregnancy they felt as if af was going to show up any minute.

rzee after ET l was told by the consultant not to alarm myself if I see some spotting. So I guess it's normal


----------



## icsipgd

Congrats Evan, well done

How many did u transfer ?


----------



## evan80

Thanks icsipgd. We decided to transfer only one 5 day blast. I was afraid that there could be something wrong with me which was still undiagnosed and i did not want to waste any embryos.


----------



## icsipgd

Thanks Evan, I'm delighted to hear that it was one because I'm doing one as well. Don't want to waste them either. 
You bring me hope
Xx


----------



## Chiggs83

Keep your fingers crossed for me Evan xx


----------



## fat_cassy

have you done another HPT chiggs?


----------



## evan80

icsipgd yes one can work and now I'm just glad I didn't put two back because I wasn't quite in favour of the idea of having a multiple pregnancy.  After years and years and all the stress of ttc I didn't want any additional stress during pregnancy.  Multiple pregnancies can be very difficult.  You are 33 just like me and still young in the IVF world.  

Chiggs I'm doing more than just keeping everything crossed for you.  I am praying everyday that you get your BFP .  I know what it feels like to lose hope because last Wednesday I was a complete mess.  You have a few more days to go so maybe all will be fine.  

AFM, my otd is on Tues 18th March.  The clinic gave me its own pregnancy kit to do and I am so stressed out that something goes wrong and that turns out to be negative.  The clinic did not even tell me to get a beta blood test but I decided to get that anyway and will get another one done later on in the week to ensure that the HCG numbers are doubling perfectly.  But I don't feel I'm out of the woods yet.


----------



## Chiggs83

Hi Fat Cassy I did a hpt again this morning, BFN, and still bleeding, so although my OTD isn't until Monday, I am pretty sure I'm out.

Best of luck to you all and thank you for the support xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Oh Chiggs that sucks so bad.


----------



## emma26

Chiggs, I'm so very sorry my lovely. Thinking of you!!


Babymeerkat, big congrats on being pupo!! Excellent thaw rates! 

Evan, OMG!!!! That is absolutely amazing! Soooo chuffed for you hun. Feet up and relax now then!!! 

So sorry that I don't have time for more personals, we are just about to leave for our transfer!!! I am so excited but so nervous at the same time! My clinic has 90% survival rate, but what if we are one of the 10%ers.....?
Bleurghh!!!!

Em x


----------



## fat_cassy

Good Luck Em xxxxx I expect to see good news when I wake up


----------



## emma26

Thanks fat cassy!!!!  Have a good sleep!!
x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Good Luck for today Emma, I will be thinking of you, let us know how you get on xxxx  

Chiggs I am so sorry for you. Take time out for yourself, take time to grieve and then find the strength to try again. You can you are a strong brave woman, we all are. xx    coming your way

WTGGG Evan, rest now xx

Hope you are all doing well, Have a lovely Saturday xxxx


----------



## evan80

Good luck emma.

I am so freaking out. I started bleeding and cramping again. I feel like i am going to cry.


----------



## Toothfairy

Good luck Emma

Evan try not to stress too much

How are the PUPO ladies doing.. 

We are on our way to organise our daughters 2nd birthday.. Time to spend time with her before I 'back off' slightly during the 2WW 

Xxx


----------



## Chiggs83

Evan as you said to me it could just ve the progesterone making you bleed, and it probably seems a lot more than it actually is. Enjoy the sunshine this afternoon instead of stressing too much.

Thanks Babymeerkat

Xx


----------



## emma26

Evan, remember what your clinic said? Don't stress to much if you bleed a little! It's probably the pessaries hun. Take it easy now!

Thanks everyone for well wishes, I am now officially pupo with 1 day 5BB hatching/expanding blast!! Phew!!
Going to acupuncture now, then home to bed for the day! 

xx


----------



## evan80

Congrats emma and best of luck.

I am so stressed.


----------



## emma26

Oh Evan, please try to calm down hun. I know it's easier said than done though. I have been there many a time!!!

I'm a bit stressed myself now tbh. I have put on about 10lbs since my last treatment. Diabetes and ivf combined is a nightmare re weight!!!!! Anyway, the Dr said whilst my legs were in stirrups, you have put on weight etc. This is now making me think that it won't work because I'm too fat!! My bmi is 34-35 and I'm size 18 and very solid/muscular!! Not flabby at all. I know I'm overweight but I haven't majorly stressed about it before as I eat very healthily, sometimes as little as 1200 calories a day. 
:-(
xx


----------



## evan80

Emma tbh i don't believe the crap about not being able to get pg if u r overweight. DH's sister is well over 130kg and she got pg everytime she sneezed. She has 3 kids.

So if it's meant to happen it will no matter how much you weigh


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Huge Congrats Emma, mrs pupo..xx
please don't worry about your weight I had the same thing at the other end of the spectrum. my bmi was too low for IVF.. I had to put on 2 stone to get funding...which I did, with great difficulty.  no stressing or worrying please.   coming your way and huge   

Evan please please try and rest...legs raised. xx   for you sending you  .

Am not bad Toothfairy, just the waiting is soooo boring...I am having to remember NOT to lift anything heavy and not let my dog lay across my tummy. Very hard.  I feel like an  


Well 2 days down only another 10 to go....  

Love and Strength to all 

P xx


----------



## evan80

Babymeerkat believe me after what i am going through being bored during the 2ww is excellent. It showa that there is nothing eventful going on

I am in complete bed rest now while my poor mother is slaving around my house doing the cleaning. Actually I was helping her when i started spotting and cramping real bad


----------



## icsipgd

Hope u ok Evan. Best if luck. I'm sure all is well. Xx


----------



## emma26

Evan and babymeerkat, thanks so so much for your replies. I was starting to get really stressed out!!! You have both helped calm me down, big huge thanks!

Evan, no more cleaning!!! Feet up, bed rest. Let your Mam do the cleaning! 
Babymeerkat, why don't you get some DVD's and watch a few chick flicks?! In a few more days, you could go for a walk or do some light shopping (for clothes of course!)? 

How is everyone else doing? 

x


----------



## evan80

Not really. I just went to the toilet to do the pessaries and i had this huge gush of brown discharge. And i am in a lot of pain. I will test again tomorrow but my guess is that i think af is showing up. Maybe it's a chemical pg. I feel so low.


----------



## Toothfairy

Evan you need to rest and stay plosives

Emma I am a qualified dietician.. BMI is a whole lot of rubbish stay healthy and eat well... Keep your diabetes controlled and the rest will follow

Meerkat I wish I had to put on weight lol.. Xxx

Has anyone heard from iriviker??

Xx


----------



## emma26

Oh Evan, I wish I was able to give you a hug right now! Please don't think that it's over though, it's not. Just try to get some rest! Really am thinking of you hun! 

Toothfairy, massive thanks for your reply. I'm feeling so much better now. The diabetes is in great control. HbA1c of 6.8% and been eating very healthily for months now!!
How are you doing btw??

xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Gosh I miss so much being in New Zealand.

Evan - Huge hugs Hun, everyone is different but I bled for 7 months of my pregnancy - and Claude is here and fine, something they never tell you loads of women bleed.

Hang in there but rest as much as you can - brown blood is old so not so much to worry about, Although I am sure you will still worry xx


Emma - My BMI is right up there too and you know what Toothfairy is right - BMI is a load of cobblers xx


----------



## Nutpot

Oh Evan, my heart goes out to you right now, I would be feeling stressed too if it was me, BUT just to let you know that with my son I also had some brown blood and the cramping was so horrific that I was absolutely positive it was a miscarriage. The cramping was far worse than any period pain I've ever had, but it turns out that cramping can be an excellent sign as it means your little embie is snuggling right down into your uterus. I have a 2 year old as proof! Thinking of you xxxxx


How are all the 2ww ers? I'm fine at the mo but have to keep reminding myself not to lift anything heavy, which is difficult with a toddler! DH was doing some gardening yesterday and I was dictating to him what I wanted doing as I couldn't do it myself. In the end he told me to go away as I was irritating him so much    




Lots of love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## evan80

Ladies thanks for all your messages.  It's a relief to know that some people had bleeding throughout most of their pregnancy and managed to carry the pregnancy full-term.  

Nutpot I think I just irritated my dh because I was dictating him a lot of things to do before he goes out for a bit of boys' time with his friends and he is not domesticated at all so I was laughing my head out because he has no idea how to make up the bed so that was a huge task for him.  

A little update from me - I have had another pregnancy test this morning using the Clear Blue Pregnancy Test with the conception window which is the same one I used on Friday.  If you are pregnant it tells you the time when the conception took place.  So on Friday the indicator on the pregnancy test kit indicated "Pregnant 1-2 weeks".  This morning the test kit indicated "Pregnant 2-3 weeks" and I got this upgrade in just two days.  I think the test kit is very sensitive to hcg and therefore I really want to believe that the reason why I got this increase in the number of conception weeks is because my hcg levels have doubled since Friday and that would be a good sign.  Since the clinic have not recommended that I get a beta hcg blood test done, I decided not to wait till the otd on Tuesday and will be getting it tomorrow.  On Tuesday I will just take another pregnancy test using the test kit that the clinic gave me.  In the meantime I still have some spotting but much less than yesterday and the cramps just come and go.  I also checked my body temperature this morning and it was 98.7F which is higher than normal so hopefully this is also a good sign.  

Best of luck to everyone in the 2ww.


----------



## rzee123

Evan don't worry everything will be fine
Don't take stress be positive 
My sis in law had the same thing happened
last year n now she blessed with a baby boy now.
U have still a very strong BFP  that's a great thing

Lots n lots    
Take rest n chillll


----------



## emma26

Evan, that's great news hun!!!! Keep those feet up and keep getting DH to do all the work!!! Haha
Nutpot, my DH is going out into the garden today also, with me in the background shouting orders! He can't wait ;-) 

Fat cassy, thanks for your reply 're bmi, between you all on here, I am now completely calm about it!!!! Big Thanks!

So, I'm now 1dp5dt! A long way to go, but enjoying my chill out time so far. Spent most of yest in our brand new TV bed. Haha. Going to remain chilled today, but also going to visit my sister up the road. She lives on the edge of the Brecon beacons national park so will be gorgeous there today!!!!

Anyone got a transfer due in the next day or so Good luck all.

x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, 

Evan I am so pleased you got another positive result.  please rest though legs raised..xx  

Emma I am glad we were able to put your mind at ease, this whole thing is massively variable and we go through so much, worrying about your bmi is not something you need to think about. Happy thoughts and vibes coming your way.  

Its sounds like you all have great hubbies...mine, bless him has been working 14 hour days 7 days a week.....I haven't seen him for days..  
I do have 5 other people all fussing round me....I am not one to do nothing...I have been for a walk, I have played ball with my dog, I've even made cookies for my niece and nephew...am I mad

I really don't know what I would do without all of you to chat with. My family are all amazing but they just don't get it...I had cramps this morning...my Greek Nan wanted to call an ambulance....bless her. Its is my mums birthday today so it is going to be a busy one. 
I keep feeling very tired, like my eyes can't stay open...is this normal??
Ladies sorry for the rant....I am fed up. 

Have a wonderful day all...the sun is shining enjoy.  

P xx


----------



## emma26

Awww, babymeerkat rant away hun!!! I agree that like you, I would also be lost without you guys! It's great to talk to like minded peeps!
Although, I am really lucky to have my sister. She is the only person to come close to understanding all of this!!
I also have a good friend who is currently going through a fresh cycle. She is 4dp5dt. Crazy how we are just 3 days apart!!

Enjoy the sunshine hun and keep in ranting if you need to!!!! Haha xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Thank you hunni, I appreciate that. 
Yeah crazy that you are only 3 days apart we are only 2 days apart, omg it is soo exciting but also soo nerve wracking 

Paula x


----------



## emma26

Yeah we are Paula! My otd is actually the 26th, although I know that I will test from as early as 7dp5dt! I just can't help myself. Haha. Do you think that you will test early?
Yes, this whole process is so nerve wrecking but I have to be honest, the more I do, the easier they get! Let's hope that this is the last flippin one though!!!!!
Em x


----------



## munchbunch

Hi ladies, may I join you all on your journeys? I had FET 12th March, OTD 26th....and am soooooo bored!!! It's been great reading some of your previous posts. 
Advice from my clinic is reduce physical activity as much as possible for 2-4 days after transfer. Previous cycles I have hardly not done a thing during this time, OH wouldn't let me lift a finger. This cycle I spent the first two days not doing an awful lot, just pottering about the house. The past couple of days I popped to the shops and have done lots of baking........do u reckon this is too much or ok? I think I am just confused and paranoid over what is physical activity!!  
I look forward to chatting with you all, take it easy ladies   X


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

I will test early I can't help myself...   I have bought these tests that detect the hcg from as little as 10 miu...and also tests that can be done 6 days before AF is due. I will probably start testing from as early as Tuesday... I know it is highly unlikely I will see anything but I 'd rather test and see nothing than not test and worry...  some would say we are crazy to do that to ourselves but I think everyone is different for a reason.
I am now almost 3dp5dt...have had cramps and dull aches but this could be almost anything...ahhh the waiting.... 
P x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Munchbunch you are most welcome in this thread, the more the merrier. xx
your otd is the same as emma's an only a day after me...I think so long as you are not putting too much strain on or around your tummy area you should be okay. No heat on the tummy though..they say warm feet=warm uterus..xx
I have been baking today too...I get someone else to do the mixing though...  
Will you be tempted to test early like Emma and myself?? Or will you be good and wait??  
Have a lovely Sunday afternoon, I hope it is sunny where you are and you are outside enjoying it.  

Paula xx


----------



## emma26

Welcome munchbunch and congrats on being pupo!!
I think you have the right idea hun.
In my first cycle, I had 2wks off work, chilled in the garden, did a bit of cooking, went shopping, had lunch with friends etc. All relaxed stuff really. I got a BFP but it was a chemical pg. The 2nd cycle, I had 3 days off afterwards, then went back to work. I tried to do less but it was hard. That cycle was a BFN. Doubt very much that it wasdue to being in work though!!!
This time, I am taking 12 days off and I'm going to chill, watch films, cook, go for walks, lunch etc.....
There is no right and wring in this, just be sensible, don't do any heavy lifting etc. You will be fine!!!

Paula, I'm going to get some of those tests!! They sound fab. Hahaha, There is something wrong with us you know....

Em x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Lolll...i know we must be mad...i like the idea of being in control.xx 
I got them from amazon....ill check the names of them xx


----------



## Nutpot

I will also be testing early so we're all mad! A friend of mine tested at 4dp 5dt and got her BFP, I wish she hadn't told me that because now I want to do the same! I will try to wait a bit longer than that though.


I am also wondering if I've done too much physical activity, but my consultant just told me to carry on as normal with no exercise and no heavy lifting. Well I haven't done any exercise as such, but I have been shopping and I have played with my son so I REALLY hope that doesn't count as too much?!?!




Welcome Munchbunch! My OTD is the 27th so I think that there will be a few of us all testing within a day or 2 of each other   


Xxxx


----------



## evan80

Babymeerkat I am sorry you cannot share the 2ww with your hubby.  IVF is such a personal thing that no matter how many people you have fussing around you, he is the one you really want at this time.  I cannot imagine being without dh at this stage because I've had such a difficult time and I am constantly worried about the spotting and he is the one who really puts me at ease.  You have to be a really strong person to go through all this without him.  The fact that you are cramping at 3dp5dt is great because this is the exact timing when the little embie starts to implant.  I was actually worried because after embryo transfer I did not feel any cramping and I was actually worried that the transfer did not take place because I kept worrying that maybe the embryo got stuck in the catheter and wasn't sure whether they checked it before disposing of it.  Crazy right 

Emma I think 7dp5dt is a bit too early.  The beta HCG blood test might be able to confirm whether you are pg so early but I don't think the urine test kit will.  I know how hard it is to wait.  

Welcome munchbunch.  I can sympathize with you because you never know how much activity you are supposed to do.  But the thing is that there are the people who get pregnant naturally and who continue with their normal lives because initially they do not know they are pregnant.  The important thing is to know when to stop.  

AFM, the spotting is still continuing but I am a bit more relaxed following this morning's test.  I haven't relaxed with feet raised too much today because I have been outside enjoying the sunshine.  But spending time with and talking to dh, I realized how overly cautious we are when we talk about the baby.  It's obvious that he is as insecure as I am over all this.  

Looks like there will be a lot of ladies testing around the same time.  I'll be cheering all of you on and hopefully you will all get your BFPs.  I am hoping that by then I would have settled down a bit.  Let's keep the positive energy going


----------



## munchbunch

Thanks for all the warm welcomes ladies, yes there are quite a few of us testing around the same day. I probably won't be testing early, always too afraid to incase I get a false result, bit of a coward!!! Thanks for putting my mind at rest a bit with the physical activity malarkey! It is very difficult to know what to do for the best isn't it, I do think I may have over done it slightly though and could have maybe sat down a little more, but hey ho, I guess people become pregnant all the time and carry on as normal. I have had  a persistent head ache for the past couple of days as well   Maybe will take it easy over next few days. 

Unfortunately we have not had sunshine today, it's been overcast here with a little drizzle. Hence why I have been making butterfly buns, quiche and pastys! Reckon OH and I will have definitely put on a few pounds by the end of this 2ww!!  

Evan80....make sure you take it easy and rest as much as possible, I am glad you are feeling a little more relaxed about the spotting after the test, sitting in the sunshine is as good as resting if not better  , fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## emma26

Glad that you are feeling a little better evan!! Keep enjoying DH and that sunshine!!
Yes 7dp5dt is defo early but I got my first BFP 9dp3dt which is technically the same right??!! Ahh well, I will try it anyhow, as Paula says, it's a way to help us stay in control. I tested early last cycle and got a BFN from 7dp5dt. It helped me to come to terms with the likely result at the end. 

Nutpot, my otd is day before you hun. Good luck for the next 11 days!! 

xx 

x


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi All
Waiting for wednesday for my blood test and then Transfer next Monday - eeek This time next week I might be PUPO  

I will be testing early as I have done with every cycle - I start testing 3 days after transfer and got my Positive with my Daughter on day 5 of a 5 day blast.

Keeps me sane and ready for the phonecall from the clinic - though my partner thinks I should wait for the blood test to confirm 

Love and luck to you all


----------



## munchbunch

Hmmmm, you got have all got me thinking about testing early!!!!!!! I suppose 10 days after transfer would be ok? I was told that it takes a while for the meds to get out of your system which could give a false result. Xx


----------



## Maxi2

Evan what a roller coaster. My thoughts are with u, hope ur ok xxx


----------



## evan80

Emma I found an article stating that you can get a positive result with a 5 day blast as early as 4 days after ET.

Munchbunch the medications of fet cycle should not interfere with the result. Only tge trigger injection given before ER could lead to a false positive.

Maxi2 thanks for your thoughts. It goes to show that there is nothing easy about ivf. 

Fat cassy best of luck for your blood test.

As for testing early dh was always insisting that I should not test early but he soon changed his mind when i started spotting


----------



## fat_cassy

I will add a word of caution - not all home HPT's are strong enough to detect early pregnancy.
So keep in mind what test you use also a false Negative can send you into a total stress out for no reason.
Just be aware there is no such thing as a false positive as the test needs HCG to show 2 lines and only pregnant women produce HCG, just follow the instructions of the test and read within the time stated.

Also - the pink dye tests are more accurate than the blue


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey ladies

I am loving the positivity...

Welcome munch bunch ... I work as a dental hygienist in private dentistry so I worked through my first ICSI and right through my Medicated FET this time round... I have arranged for my 13kg toddler to be st my mums till Friday evening... Giving my 2days of no heavy lifting.., I plan to clever out my hand bag on Tuesday evening yo make it lighter...(hopefully)

Wednesday is ET day for us... DH has decided to go on a lads holidays to Marrakech on Mother's Day long weekend.. I have a feeling that is when my OTD will be  so it looks like you ladies will either be celebrating with me or I will be drowning my sorrows on the biggest glass of wine!!! 

Can't believe soo many if you are PUPO already. 

Xxxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Check you out fat cassy... Impressive info on HPT

If your ET will be on 24th... When will you be Testing xx


----------



## OzCalling

So much happening on this thread, I can't keep up!! Best of luck Emma, Munch Bunch, Nutpot, BabyMeerkat and any other 2wwers! You all got me thinking about testing early, I have never been PUPO before and have no idea what I'll feel like, curiosity will probably get the better of me! 


Fat Cassy - eeeek, exciting times!! I had my first blood test today and have started my LH surge home testing kit to find out when ovulation will be. Waiting for the call from the clinic to find out when I go in next. Hopefully I'll be PUPO by the end of next week as well! Just praying my body behaves this month, natural cycles are a bit stressful especially when you're used to the control of IVF… 


Toothfairy - so exciting ET is so soon!!! We'll all be here to celebrate or commiserate    Also thanks for reminding me about UK Mother's Day (I'm English living in Australia), I'd be in trouble if I forgot that one! 


Evan - great news that you got another strong positive, sorry that you've had a stressful time with the spotting and the cramping. When do you have your first scan?


----------



## Nutpot

Lots happening for everyone! So exciting.


It is true that you can get a positive on 4 days past a 5 day transfer. A friend of mine had a positive for both of her pregnancies at this point.
With my son (although he was natural) I had a positive 10 days past ovulation, so this would equate to 5dp5dt.


Personally I feel that by testing early every day up until OTD helps me to prepare for the outcome whether it be positive or negative. I always use first response as I find them to be most reliable. You can get them cheaper on line.


Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Chiggs83

OTD for me to day and BFN as predicted.  Never mind, onwards and upwards.

Wish everyone all the luck in the world and hopefully I wont see you on the thread during my next cycle! 

xx


----------



## Toothfairy

so sorry Chiggs... 

Have you decided when you will have another go...  I am a true believer that everything has its time...  

Will be thinking of you.. Xx


----------



## evan80

Chiggs i am soo sorry.

Ozcalling my otd is tomorrow and therefore i did not dare phone up the clinic to inform them that i tested early as they are obsessed with sticking to otd so will call them tomorrow and will probably be informed then as to when i will have my first scan.

This morning i went for my first beta hcg blood test and i am stressing myself over the result. Should receive result in 5 hours


----------



## OzCalling

Chiggs - so sorry about the BFN, sounds like you're looking forward to the next go though which is great, sure it will be your time soon  

Evan - sure all will be fine, will be nice for the clinic to make it official! Good luck  

AFM - no hint of ovulation yet, back in on thurs which will be day 12. Hopefully ovulating end I the week or over the weekend


----------



## emma26

Fat cassy, toothfairy and ozcalling, you will all be pupo before you know it guys!!!! Waaa, exciting!!!!

I'm 2dp5dt today on a natural FET with progesterone only. Should I be feeling any symptoms at all? Be interested to know from those of you who have had a FET before, what I could possibly expect! I have had a few twinges and feel a little achey in the uterus area but that's it....
In fresh cycles, I have always had sore and heavy boobs. Is that due to the amount of drugs etc 
I'm trying to remind myself every day that a natural FET is as close as I will get to feeling like a 'natural conception' and most women don't get any symptoms for weeks!!! 
Although, I do find it strange that I'm not feeling very bloated etc from the progesterone......

Sorry for my paranoia rant ladies!!! Haha 

xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Chiggs I am so sorry for your bfn, huge     coming to you xx

Emma, I have no symptoms either, other than awful cramps..boobs are normal as is everything else. I am on Progesterone same as you, like you I dont feel bloated or anything... I am also on Clexane injections and they hurt like hell...if I get a bfp, I gotta do em everyday for another 83 days...oucchhhh. 
The tests I got were from a company on amazon called cassanovum, they say they can detect pg six days early. The others I got are the little strips, called one step pregnancy test...they're FDA approved.  they detect very low levels of hcg...10miu. I hope these help hun. xx  

Evan I hope your bloods come back with great hcg levels, I will be praying for you. xx   
also Thank you for your kind words, re DH, I know, all I want is him...  ...the problem is we live so far from my parents, and they all know me too well....I would not be able to sit still at home. I am going home for the day on Wednesday when he has a day off. So I will make the most of it. 

I was naughty this morning and tested..as expected bfn. I am ok with it, as I know it is way too early for hcg to be in my system. xxxx will test every morning from now until otd. xxxx Its not for everyone,but I am comfortable with it xxxx

Have a lovely day ladies, whatever it is youmay be doing.

P xx


----------



## evan80

Emma i was on a medicated cycle and never had any symptoms. I only started to experience cramps and spotting 7dp5dt. My boobs are still not sore inspite of the fact that i got a bfp and even though i am still on medications. So do not look into signs because they really do not count.

Aww babymeerkat i am sorry that you have to be on injections for so long but i know you would not have it any other way


----------



## emma26

Oh chiggs, I'm so sorry hun!!! Thinking of you xx

Evan, got everything crossed for your beta results!!! 

Babymeerkat!!!! Tut tut, what are you 4dp5dt Haha, I can't say anything mind, you know I will be testing from day 7!! ;-)
Re symptoms etc, thanks for your responses both! It's so difficult isn't it?! You expect to feel something and when you don't, it sends you into a spin!!!
I'm going to watch a film now! Try to forget about it all.......

xx


----------



## Maxi2

Chiggs so sorry to hear about ur bfn. Have u got any frosties??

Thinking of all of u on ur two week wait, wish I could get to that stage again quickly. Crazy, I know.  I am currently waiting an appointment which is 3 weeks away yet!!!


----------



## evan80

Just received  my beta hcg result. My 1st beta is 1087mlU/ml. I am so relieved.

Maxi your 2ww will be here before you know it.

Emma I hope you had a great relaxing evening watching movies.


----------



## munchbunch

Evan that's great news.........now real a little Hun x

I have ordered some first response tests ladies so I will soon be armed and ready!  

Emma, it's difficult  not to symptom spot, we worry when we don't have any symptoms and worry when we do   My last FET I had cramps in my lower tummy and a pulling feeling from time to time, but no bloating I don't think. I have the same this time, a few shooting pains and a little achey at times. 

Sending you lots of    Chiggs, take care Hun x x


----------



## Maxi2

Great news Evan    
Now take it easy and get plenty of rest.

Yes counting down the weeks till 10th April 😬


----------



## emma26

Woooohoooo!!!! Amazing news Evan!! Congratulations Hun  
Munchbunch, thanks for that! When is your otd?

x


----------



## evan80

Thanks ladies.  I am impressed as to how organized you all are by stocking up on pregnancy tests. 

Because I had treatment in the UK, there was no point in ordering them when I came back home because they would have probably taken me a week to receive them and by then the 2ww would have been over.  But it's definitely worth having some test kits at hand because I had to pop in to the pharmacy two days in a row to buy pregnancy tests.


----------



## icsipgd

Hi tooth fairy 
Can't believe your transfer is on Wednesday, that's fab, how did your scan go? Just wondering for myself
I've been taking buserelin now from march 9th and no AF yet x
Hope this is normal

Hi to all
Xx


----------



## munchbunch

Emma, my OTD is 26th March, when is yours? The first week seems to have gone fairly quick this time around and I feel a little more relaxed about stuff this time.....I think anyway!!! 

icsipgd - when are you due for ET, have you been given a date? I only had a small bleed once I started on the buserelin x


----------



## icsipgd

Good luck munch bunch. Fingers crossed. I wasn't given a date yet. HAve to ring when bleed but I'm hoping not to transfer until April 14th as off then
Xxc


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Evening Ladies,

Evan OMG fantatical news...   how many Frosties did you Transfer? So so happy for you and DH. xx

Toothfairy Good luck for Transfer on Wednesday I will be thinking of you.   

Ladies can I ask a TMI question??  I am finding it increasingly difficult to insert my cyclogest pessaries as high as previous days..and It feels really swollen in there...I am so sorry for the TMI Q.  I have tried to research this but to no avail. Help me please Ladiessss I am going totally    
Paula   xx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Oh yeah and I keep bursting into tears..I did so sitting at the dinner table infront of everyone and I just had to get up and walk out the room.    what is wrong with me. xxxx


----------



## OzCalling

Woooo hoooooo Evan!!!!!! Think that deserves some dancing bananas       and a few of these guys        Hopefully that's put your mind at ease a bit so you can relax in the knowledge YOU'RE PREGNANT!!! 


BabyM - awww, so sorry you're feeling teary    but it's not surprising given all the pills they put us on and the huge emotional stress of all of this. Plus the fact you're doing this without your DH, which makes it extra tough. Make sure you stock up on cuddles on Wednesday! I've never used the pessaries so I can't be much help to you, maybe just try different angles and/or the tampon applicator idea that Fat Cassy suggested? Hopefully it's a good sign that your uterus is making itself extra comfy for your embies! I'm sure someone will be on soon with some more helpful advice   


Toothfairy -        best of luck for ET tomorrow (I'm in Sydney, so it's already Tuesday here!)


----------



## Toothfairy

Icsipgd scan went well and lining was 10.8mm. The nurse gave me Wednesday afternoon or Thursday and Friday midday... To avoid too much disruption at work I went for Wednesday 3:10...

As for AF when are you due to bleed next,... 

Evans huge Congrats..

Ozcalling... Eekk you have given me a reality check... What shall I have as my last meal before PUPO.. 

Baby meerkat.. I sit on the edge of the bed to insert.. That helps me... I am a emotional wreck too... If we lived closer I would have invited you over for a tub of ice cream xxxx


----------



## icsipgd

That's brill tooth fairy. At least they are thinking of what suits you. So excited for u.  Best of luck xx


----------



## evan80

I am so freaking out. My gynaecologist wants me to go for scan asche is suspecting that this may be an ectopic pregnancy


----------



## Nutpot

WHAT? OMG Evan, why on earth would they think that? I didn't think ectopics were found out until the first scan? Thinking of you     


I'm so excited that lots of us are testing next week. I don't feel anything at all at the moment though, although I do know it's very early as I'm only 5dp3dt.


Xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Evans you would be in pain if you have a ectopic pregnancy..  I think  your gynea is trying to freak you out..  Wait till your 6 weeks and have a early heartbeat scan...  Don't have frequent scans either...  Or ask the gynea on what grounds they think it's ectopic...


----------



## MrsJ35

Morning ladies, hope you are all well. Not been posting but been reading this thread regularly. Congrats on the BFPs and   to those whose treatments haven't worked.

Sending you lots of   Evan, really hope it's not an ectopic and everything works out.

As for me - trying to stay positive but getting cramps similar to period pains like I got on my 2 previous cycles. Hubby keeps telling me that people get cramps and still get BFP but my positivity is waivering slightly. Will test Sunday which is one day before OTD.
I've tried to be relaxed during these 2 weeks but I'm a teacher and we got the OFSTED call the day after transfer! The most stressful time in a teacher's career and I got it in my 2WW! The last one I had was the 2 days before my wedding so I'm clearly a jinx!   At least it's over and I'm back relaxing and taking it as easy as I can.

Hope everyone's 2WW isn't going too slowly and good luck to those awaiting transfer. xx


----------



## munchbunch

Oh Evan Hun, this is such a roller coaster for you   I have everything crossed for you and sending you lots of   

Baby meerkat, I use them up the rear! I know it sounds gross but I found that they dissolve better and also there is less mess, maybe try that if your struggling. Don't beat yourself up with being emotional Hun, it's a tough time and your bound to be a bit all over the place with those damn emotions, cry when you feel you need or want to it's better to get it out than keep it all bottled up   Xx

AFM I was lying in bed this morning and realised my OTD is next Tuesday 25th not the 26th!!!! DOH! Less time to wait!! Xx


----------



## evan80

He is thinking it's an ectopic because i have been having severe on-off cramping on the left side with spotting. The spotting has not stopped since Saturday


----------



## rzee123

Hi everyone
Evan feeling very sad for u but we hope it will be a best pregnancy fingers crossed

My transfer done yesterday my OTD is on 3rd April
2embryo transfer 7 cell and 6cell 3 day transfer hope they will service

Happy 2ww
Good luck all


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Oh no Evan, I am so sorry... when you told us your beta, I thought it was really high...I'll be    very hard that it isn't...I have had them, I know what you must be going through. The Pain you have is it a constant niggle?? Like you want to hold your tummy, OH Evan I am in tears for you. xx I wish we could meet up to give each other support...shame we all live so far apart.    

How you doing Emma? You ok hun?   

Thank you for your advice Toothfairy and for the ice cream invite..  appreciated. xx Hope Transfer goes well tomorrow.   

Thanks Munchbunch, I might try that tonight...Our OTD's are the same.....how exciting....I hope you are doing okay.   

Congrats Rzee on being PUPO, I hope your 2ww goes smoothly.  

Hope all the other Ladies on here are doing good...xx


I have no symptoms at all now...nothing nadda!! Oh how to stay positive?!?!  I am going completely  .....arghh this is sooooooo frustrating. 

Strength and Love to all

Paula xx


----------



## emma26

Evan, hun I'm so sorry that you are having to go through so much!!! Try to stay as positive as possible as the Dr didn't say definitely!!! There is still every chance that all is ok! Thinking of you!!!

Babymeerkat, I also use them up rear as its much less mess! Why don't you try that for a few days??

Toothfairy, big day tomo then!!!!! Yippeeee!

Rzee, congrats on being pupo!!! Got any plans for the 2ww??

Munchbunch, my otd is the 26th!! 8 more days......!!!!

AFM, I'm 3dp5dt and still no symptoms to speak of! My basal temp is high and I'm having the odd twinge, but not regularly. Tops of thighs slightly achey and I'm not sure if it's in my head, but my bbs feel heavier today......
AF is due Sunday, so will probably test on Saturday which will make me 7dp5dt.
I also have acupuncture on Thursday. During my BFP cycle, she felt my pulse and told me that it had worked on 8dp3dt. So scared that she isn't going to say anything!!! :-(

x


----------



## evan80

Thanks ladies.

Babymeerkat I have pain on the left side going from my abdomen round to lower back. Inserting theprogesterone pessaries is also painful. I have a scan scheduled in 3 hours. 

I am clinging to the hope that maybe I have a cyst on my left ovary caused by medications. Not a good thing but always better than ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

I will be thinking of you Evan I pray and hope all will be okay xxxx


----------



## emma26

Thinking of you Evan!! Got everything crossed for a positive outcome!! xx


----------



## rzee123

Emma    I am spending quality time with my DH.bz In shopping n packing
because he is going to join his new job in Saudi Arabia from 29th
so I 'll be alone in my home n no one who can look after me
My love making very good meal for me 
I m fed up to take rest it's really frustrating thing
God Worst thing happened to me before transfer my ear is totally blocked
I inserted cotton bud 

Evan pray for u n big


----------



## Nutpot

Oh Evan I really do hope it's ok. I'm no expert at these things but I was told by my consultant that pain due to ectopics won't become apparent until around 8 weeks pregnant. At the moment your baby is still so tiny it would not be big enough to cause any pain if it was in your Fallopian tube. Please let us know how the scan goes    Xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Thinking of you Evan    

The wait for your news is killing me... I had really bad cramping on my previous 2 WW on one side and I had a healthy pregnancy 

Xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, I think Evan consultant is concerned because of how high the 1st beta was. it really is quite high for a 4 week pg...I have had 3 ectopics and my betas were all extremely high. I am truly hoping and praying that her consultant is wrong. xxxx 
Lets all say a   for Evan. xxxx The wait is killing me also.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

I found this page Ladies,you can input your dates and it gives you the hcg doubling rates.

http://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## evan80

Thanks ladies for all the support.  I have to admit that this has been the worst day of my life.

So I had the scan and he could not see anything at all.  I am still cramping on the left side and getting the progesterone pessaries in is quite painful as well.  The consultant told me that he cannot rule out anything at this stage.  

My beta hcg is quite high because I've read somewhere that the average in the fifth week is 712.  And I am not even 5 weeks pregnant and I already hit a high beta of 1087.  I'm now wondering whether there is a possibility that the embryo could have split!!!

I really don't know what to think.  The gynaecologist set my next scan for 2nd April but the clinic told me to have the scan on 14th April.  Then I told them that I was spotting and cramping a lot and suggested that I have the scan on the 7th April instead.  On the otherhand I'd rather have an early scan and leave the appointment for 2nd April even if we do not hear the heartbeat but at least by then we should be able to get an idea whether the pregnancy is proceeding as it should or not.  Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Evan, what a roller coaster this has become for you.  I can only suggest that you ask for another beta test...it should give you an idea of how the levels are increasing....I am   for you hunni. How is the spotting??

xx


----------



## evan80

Babymeerkat yes it has been a huge roller coaster. It's the first time since saturday that i did not have any spotting today.

I hope that everyone else has an easier time than me


----------



## emma26

Oh Evan, I'm so sorry that I don't have any advice for you but if I were in your situation, I would definitely keep the earlier scan date! 
How wonderful it would be if the embryo has split!! Praying for you, that this is indeed the case!! 

Rzee, enjoy your time with DH!!! Hope he won't be away for long!!

Babymeerkat, how you feeling now hun??

x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

I too hope that your embie split Evan. At least the spotting has stopped. I truly hope all works out okay.

Hi Emma, I'm okay, I guess...I am now thinking the worst...I am trying to stay positive but its really difficult....I hope you are okay hun? Any symptoms to speak of? 

P xx


----------



## munchbunch

Everyone is saying   for you Evan   , I really hope everything turns out ok for you, imagine that if it has split!!! 2 for the price of one!!! 

Baby meerkat sending you lots of      Hun, we only have 7 days to go   I swing from yes it's worked to no it hasn't all the time, I guess we can never tell for sure, keep smiling Hun xx

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Thanks Munchbunch, I am in tears now, lol silly moo aren't I. xx


----------



## evan80

And there I was thinking that the 2ww was bad - well looks like I have another thing coming.

Aww babymeerkat it's normal to feel emotional during the 2ww. After at the end of it something could happen which could change the rest of your life.

Rzee I hope your dh will be back soon.

I hope everyone else is coping well with the 2ww.


----------



## Maxi2

Evan - praying for u, try to keep positive, I know easer said than done  

To all those in ur 2ww, wishing u lots of luck, feel ur anxiety. Sending u    

Arm - having a pretty low time at the moment. Feel like I'm doing nothing just passing time. Having crappy time with dh to boot.


----------



## emma26

Well I'm not really sure if these are symptoms or if it's just in my head, however I am quite sure my bbs were heavier this morn. I've defo had a few stronger twinges tonight and kindof feel like af is coming, but with a difference. I usually get a crampy feeling 1-2 days before AF and I'm not due till Sunday. I've also had a headache most of the day and felt very light headed 3 times (this could aalso be attributed to my diabetes)
I'm in a decent mood tonight, so taking these as good signs at mo, however I will prob be crying to you lot tomo, assuming that it hasn't!!!! Hahaha!! 

This 'journey' can send the sanest of people into a TOTAL spin!! Rollercoaster of hell....!!!!!!

x


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey All

Holy Moley Evan - Will have fingers crossed for you for your next scan xx

I had my progesterone level bloods done this morning, start the utro pessaries tomorrow  

Having a cruddy day today, Miss 9 Months is teething and I sit here thinking OMG what will I do if this works and have 2 under 2.

Loads of love to all.
Will sign off and try to cheer up x


----------



## Toothfairy

Put a banana in the freezer and let her bite down on it...  Xxx


----------



## evan80

Maxi2  I know all the waiting is very boring but try to find fun stuff to do with dh in order to pass the time.

Emma those are all good signs.  Fingers crossed.

Fat Cassy  You will cope no matter what.

Afm, I dozed off on the sofa and when I woke up I have this really bad shoulder pain.  I hope I am imagining and it's not a sign of ectopic pregnancy.  .  I only had very little spotting today.


----------



## emma26

Ok, so I really shouldn't speak to soon, but my blood sugars have shot up tonight. In my last BFP cycle, the exact same happened at implantation..... It really may be just a coincidence, but soooo starting to feel a little PMA as a result!! 
C'mon Ice baby, stick!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Night all, happy dreaming!!

xx


----------



## Maxi2

Emma how exciting keeping everything crossed for u Hun


----------



## Toothfairy

Please please let us get out our BFPs....

Emma got everything crossed for you...

I can't sleep!!!


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy said:


> Please please let us get out our BFPs....


Amen to that toothfairy.

Emma not happy about your blood sugars going up but if that is a sign of implantation then it's worth it. Fingers crossed.

AFM I spent the night in excrutiating pain and i thought it was a sign of miscarriage. It started to decrease after about 30 mins but i was going to wake dh to take me to hospital. I am so stressed that I am not going to manage to get to the scan date. My gynaecologist wants to leave the scan on 2nd april and not postpone it to 7th april as clinic suggested.


----------



## emma26

Oh Evan, I agree hun. Stick to the 2nd and if you have pain like last night again, defo go to hospital. I wish there was something more that we could do for you!!!!

As for my blood sugars, no it's not good that they have risen,  it shouldn't last long if it's anything like last time though!! I have excellent control and an increase like that usually tells me that something is going in e.g. Last month I had sinusitis and my sugars rose 48hrs before. It can be quite handy getting a heads up that I'm going to be unwell you know!! In this case, they aren't terribly high, however they are stuck at a certain level and I need alot more insulin than normal. It could be a number of things causing it, but early pg is defo one of the things it could be!!!

Got everything crossed for us all girls!!!!!!!

x


----------



## emma26

Ps I barely slept either toothfairy! Tossed and turned all night!!!  x


----------



## munchbunch

Lots of posts to catch up on here ladies!! 

Evan I really feel for you right now Hun   I would keep the earlier appointment as well, it's such an agonising time but hang on in there Hun, like the others I wish there was more I could do for you   

Talking of sleep, I tossed and turned last night as well Emma and toothfairy  nightmare! Fingers  crossed Emma that the rise in your blood sugar levels is a good sign   It's handy little tool that like you said, especially if you get warning your going to be poorly!

I am off to meet up with my mate today for lunch and a hair cut so I will catch up with you all late xx


----------



## evan80

Emma it's good that you manage to keep your levels under control. When do you intend to test?

As for lack of sleep I fully sympathize with you. I haven't slept through a whole night in ages. My gynaecologist told me yesterday that he can only just imagine how much stress i am under due to spotting and cramps but unfortunately it's as he said -  it's all a waiting game. First it's the 2ww and then you get the long awaited bfp and you start waiting for the first scan. If you get a bfn you start waiting for Af to show up and possibly to start next treatment cycle. So we just have to get used to the idea that this is never going to get easy for us girls.

Munchbunch make the most of your day and enjoy it.


----------



## emma26

Uurrgh, you are so right Evan!! Grrrr! It will all be worth it in the end though!! 
I think I will test on Saturday. That will make me 7dp 5dt and I got a strong positive at that stage last time.... Although, I'm really nervous for going to acupuncture tomo. Last time, she was able to tell me that it had worked. That's why I tested when I did!!! I'm scared that she won't say anything tomo and I will be so disappointed! 

Munchbunch, your day sounds fab hun!! Have a wonderful day and enjoy!!
I'm going to pop into the Office for an hour later! Have a very quick meeting to attend. Should break the day up though 

xx


----------



## evan80

Don't worry about what the acupunturist will say. Each pregnancy is different and maybe this time she won't be able to tell you so soon. Just keep positive. I will keep my fingers crossed for you and that you have an easier time than me.


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Morning Ladies, 

Evan I wouldn't wait for your scan I'd go to the hospital, especially with the pains you got last night....believe me I know what that pain is like...I am so so sorry I cannot be more positive...If it is an Ec and they wait too long you could lose your tube.    I hate being the person who says this to you.

Emma, J hope your acupuncturist gives you the best news. arghh work and meetings!!  

Munch have a wonderful day enjoy it to the fullest.  

Girls I've not been sleeping at all well...you have my sympathy.  

Well I can honestly say, I don't feel anything today...nothing at all...I feel its over for me and I can't stop crying one minute and getting angry the next. I am going home today....but my DH will be away for 2 weeks...so I will be alone..but I need the space to do what I like....without people watching my every move.   will let you know how I get on. xx
sorry for the rant I am just so low.


----------



## emma26

Thank you so much Evan!!!! 

Aww Paula! Don't be upset hun! I've been reading threads where by most of the women on there had NO symptoms at all and the BFP rates were high!!!! If I could find it again, I would post the link here but I can't!!!! I'm sure it was from this site though....
Seriously, I was also stressing about lack of symptoms but after reading that, I don't feel so bad. FET is probably the closest we will ever get to natural conception and how many of your girlfriends knew or had symptoms of pg at 3wks!!! I'm betting none or very few!! 
My cousin still didn't feel pregnant at 10wks hun. 
We have to bear in mind also, that with a fresh cycle, we get the hcg trigger too. That probably gives symptoms. We had a natural FET, therefore, no trigger shot and no sore bbs etc.....

Try your best to be positive now! Are you sure about going home on your own though, if you're feeling like this? I understand how you feel regarding fuss etc, but surely fussy company is better than none when you're feeling low

Chin up Paula x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Thank you for that. I can't stop crying! I hate myself for being like this I wish I could pick myself up. I will try.

Ignore me, Have a great day XX


----------



## emma26

Easier said than done, I know!! Just remember that we are all here for you so keep on ranting!!!! 
Why don't you go to the cinema or something?? Watch a comedy?? Or go shopping!!!!!!! x


----------



## evan80

Babymeerkat you really have to stay positive. I am pregnant and I can tell you that I did not feel a thing during the first week. Furthermore inspite of the fact that i am on meds my boobs are still not sore at all. They are just big but not sore and believe me when i tell you that usually a week before af my boobs are so sore that it's a nightmare to move around.

Like emma said we are only aware of the symptoms because we are going through ivf. If we conceived naturally we would not look into the signs.

This morning I don't have any cramps and I only have a yellowish discharge from those yucky pessaries but otherwise no brown spotting so probably the cramping was due to the fact tgat my uterus was stretching. Today is a public holiday here so I am just spending my time lying on the sofa and watching tv.


----------



## Nutpot

Evan, 
I really honestly think (hope) that your cramps are just the baby snuggling in to your lining and your uterus expanding. I mentioned before that I had cramps with my son, and I really mean it, they were awful! The pain was so excruciating I was doubled up in pain for days and took paracetamol on a regular basis as I couldn't sleep at night, 
I was absolutely convinced I was going to miscarry. I really don't think that if it was ectopic that you'd be getting pain so soon Hun    Xxx


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

I will definitely be watching lots of comedies when I get home. Thank you Emma I feel a little better having read some articles re No symptoms getting BFP.   

Sorry I have to disagree Nutpot, re the pain.  I have suffered 3 Ec. and I had pain from as early as 3 weeks pg. I am   soo soo hard that I am wrong.  I just think it is best to be aware of everything.   

Evan enjoy your TV day I will be home in about an hour or so and I will be joining you on the Sofa....well not yours per say...but you know what I mean.  

Thank you all so much, dont know what I'd do without you all


----------



## evan80

Thanks nutpot. I just hope you are right. Today I had no abdominal pain and no spotting. The only pain i have is just below my shoulder blade probably due to bad posture.

I just realized that today I start another 2ww this time for my scan I just hope we hear that heartbeat. This 2ww is not going to be easier than the first because i will probably be on constant knicker watch.


----------



## Toothfairy

Evan..  Chin up chick..  We can do our 2WW together if I get a successful embie on board. 

Paula try and stay positive Babe.. 


Xxx


----------



## evan80

Oh toothfairy i have no doubt that you will be PUPO shortly.

Girls is it because I am at home doing nothing or is it possible that cravings for certain foods can occur this early in pregnancy? This morning I was craving pasta with white sauce and now I saw a McDonalds Ad and I'm craving a McDonalds and I am not really keen on McDonalds food!!!


----------



## Toothfairy

I am PUPO.  1 embie abroad survived 95% of the thaw...  

Evan eat and drink whatever makes you happy.. 

X


----------



## evan80

Oops sorry I've lost track of who has had the transfer and who hasn't.

I don't want to overindulge because I am used to working out and the fact that I have not been able to work out for the past 3 weeks is doing my head in. I was browsing the net and i found an article stating that pregnant women can exercise on the treadmill but because I have been spotting and cramping that is of course out of bounds for me. You must all think I am crazy but it is not a matter of losing weight but also to feel fit.


----------



## emma26

Woooohoooo, congratulations toothfairy!!! Welcome to the 2ww....!!!

Evan, can you not go for a gentle stroll or is all physical activuty out of bounds Maybe you could walk to McDonald's?? Haaaa!!!

x


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Wooohooo Toothfairy, Mrs PUPO   welcome to the madness part... .   

Evan as Emma said gentle strolls should be okay hun, and eat whatever you fancy.  

I hope everyone is doing okay. 


xx


----------



## Maxi2

Oh it's so exciting. Although I'm not cycling yet, it's been lovely to follow al you journeys.
Tooth fairy, Emma, baby meerkat thinking of u lots and sending loads of positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## emma26

Thanks Maxi!! When do you expect to transfer??


----------



## Maxi2

Oh I'm still waiting for a consultation which will happen in April. Then undergoing FET. I think it'll be medicated. Does anyone know if they'll make me wait till I start my next period before they start me on meds?  The only reason I'm asking is I would have just finished my period before the consultation and am keen to get going, rather than having to wait for the next period and then having to calculate day 19 from there.


----------



## emma26

Depends on how medicated the FET will be hun. My clinic only do lightly medicated FETs which starts on day 3 of your cycle! They only give estrogen and progesterone support. 
A few of the girls on here have had to down regulate with their FETs, which will mean starting a week before AF is due (if it's the same as a fresh cycle)!! Not sure about the drugs involved though..... 
Hope that helps xx


----------



## evan80

Maxi it depends on when the consultation is going to take place. If there is DR involved you will need to start meds on Day 21 so if your consultation takes place before and you manage to get your meds in time then i don't see the point why they would make you wait. Of course this depends on which protocol they place you.

Emma and Paula I'm afraid that whilst i am spotting and cramping i cannot go on gentle strolls so will have to stay put for now.


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

I haven't posted in a while but have been keeping an eye on you all.

Evan - so sorry your going through all this uncertainty at the moment, our last cycle was ectopic and was the worse thing I've ever been through. But with my ectopic my HCG level was only 150 to begin with and wasnt doubling when it should have been. Can you not get another blood test and see what's happening? I never got any pain with mine and had my tube removed at 7 weeks. 
It took a few scans to see what was happening as at first they couldn't see where the pregnancy was!! The waiting is definitely the worst part of the cycle!!

I see some more ladies are PUPO, congratulations.

AFM - I am currently 9dp5dt on Monday morning early hours I went to the loo and when I wiped there was pink blood on the tissue. I completely ignored it as didn't want to know that I was getting my period, since then it's been only brown and only when I wipe, not going into my panty liner. It's now day 2 and it's still there, small amounts but still there. I'm also getting horrible back pain and aches in my stomach! This is completely freaking me out!!! Has anyone else had any brown discharge? I get scared every time I go a loo thinking I'm going to see red/pink and then it's all over. We don't have out OTD I till Tuesday next week so ages away!!! We did plan to do a HPT at the weekend but not sure if I should do one earlier now with this happening! 

Any advice ladies? 

Good luck to those who haven't yet had there transfers

Xx


----------



## evan80

And there I was thinking ectopic pregnancies were rare. Everyone seems to have had them. I am going to get another hcg test on friday. I will be 5 weeks pg on that day.

Jo that is exactly what i had at 8dp5dt and then got my bfp two days later. So don't think it's all over just yet. Not that I am an exemplary case right now because of all the uncertainty but don't give up. Best of luck hun.

AFM I am starting to suspect that the pessaries are the culprits for the cramping. I did them this morning at 5.30am and at 8.15am I started cramping. I had the second dose at 5.30pm and I started cramping 5 mins ago (i.e. 7.45pm). There is the same gap. Do you know if this is possible?


----------



## Maxi2

Thanks so much Emma and Evan. Yes that makes sense, I think down reg will be involved. Just hope their aren't any unnecessary delays.  Funny we wait so long, for years, and then are so impatient regarding a few weeks!  

Evan sorry can't advise about cramping, but those pessaries cause all sorts of symptoms!


----------



## OzCalling

Evan - so sorry to hear about all this drama you're having to go through! I sincerely hope it's the pessaries causing the cramping and that your gynae is totally wrong about it being an ectopic pregnancy. Really feel for you having to go through another 2ww til your scan, this is such an ordeal. Sending you lots of     I also sympathise with the exercise side, I too am a gym bunny and I've had to scale back big time as my dr has advised only gentle exercise.
Jo - hopefully signs of implantation bleeding      So far I've never been PUPO so I can't give you any advice, sorry


Toothfairy - congrats on being PUPO!!!! Best of luck for the 2ww madness…   


Maxi - sorry I can't help as I'm on all natural protocol this cycle (which is actually more stressful, I have zero faith in my body!)


AFM - went in for my 2nd blood test, now day 12 so hoping that LH surge will be coming soon. Will be devastated if my body decides not to ovulate this month, it's almost SEVEN YEARS since my hubby was diagnosed with zero sperm and I've never got to the 2ww before…. praying we get there this time


----------



## emma26

Hi Jo,
I can't really help you I'm afraid, but I do know that brown blood is old blood, so try not to worry too much. 
Evan , you may also be interested in this... My clinic have told me that spotting is more common in FETs. My mother reminded me of this tonight - I had completely forgotten! I have no idea why and I haven't heard it elsewhere, but they wouldn't tell us that if there was no truth in it.....
Em x


----------



## Toothfairy

Maxi I had my appointment one week post AF in janaury.. I had to wait for my next AF and was on the pill for 21days...  I starting nasal spray 4xdaily then once I had my bleed reduced to 2xdaily and 3tablets of progynova... Had a scan 2 weeks on (which was last week Thursday) and had ET today..

So in total my first period was on 2/2/14 and ET was on 19/3/2014

Hope that helps xx

OZCALLING... your body better behave as we want you experiencing being PUPO with us... 

One of my ff buddies from first pregnancy had a chemical pregnancy today ... 

Evan- reduced spotting is a good sign

Ladies according to guys ACU.. They feel baths and sex is ok during 2WW as there is not significant evidence out there...

Let's all try and feel special eat drink and stay happy... Regardless of the outcome  xxx


----------



## Maxi2

Oh gosh tooth fairy that seems like such a long time, going by that my et (if it even happens with one frozen embie) won't be till July!!! 
Congrats on being PUPO now for the 2ww


----------



## Toothfairy

Maxi my periods are irregular and my consultant pushed for the longish medicated cycle.. Don't be disheartened as everyone and every clinic is different..

Speak to the clinic if you want clarification xx


----------



## Maxi2

Thank you tooth fairy. I'll give them a ring tomoz 
Xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Just popping in to say Hi


----------



## OzCalling

Sorry, rant coming up: 


Had my day 12 blood tests done today and apparently nothing is really happening so they don't need to see me again until MONDAY, which will be day 16 of my cycle. So now of course freaking out that my body is not going to ovulate and we won't get to ET. AGAIN. Regretting the decision to go natural BIG TIME


----------



## evan80

Thanks ozcalling. I don't think you have to worry though because i usually have long cycle (i get af every 30/31 days) and there were times when i ovulated on day19. I used to notice that when i was ttc naturally and charting my cycles. As much as I would have liked to go on a natural fet, seeing all of you stressed out like that I think I'd go medicated again (hopefully for a 2nd baby and not for a first though!!!).

Emma thanks for the information regarding spotting. That's a relief.

Toothfairy I am sorry for your friend. That is the one thing that i have always been scared of since starting ivf and now i also have the possibility of an ectopic to worry about. Tomorrow I will be 5 weeks pregnant and I am going for my 2nd beta. I hope the result will help me to put my mind at ease regarding the chemical pg at least and get that out of the way.

Fat Cassy I hope you are doing well.

Maxi I hope you are not placed on a very long protocol. Mine was about 5 weeks long in total.

AFM, no cramping or spotting which is good. I only have some twinges in my belly button which are annoying but this is probably due to the fact that i had a laparascopy a while ago so maybe I have scar tissue from that. But I will survive.


----------



## munchbunch

Hi ladies
Just checking in, lots to read from yesterday! Welcome to the 2ww toothfairy  

Jo, I had brown spotting day 10 on my last FET which had a positive result so coud be implantation bleeding, scary though isn't it, I was worried sick at the time as you automatically think that's it, it's all over. I know it's difficult but try not to worry xx

AFM, had such a lovely day yesterday with my mate and her kiddies, lots of laughter and lovely lunch!! However took a bit of a wobble when I got back as started having cramp pains in lower tummy, was imagining I would find blood every time I went to the loo.......   It's sending my head in a spin. Another day today and still a few pains but gonna take it easy x


----------



## emma26

Oh girls, reading all of these posts, we really are going through the mill....
Ozcalling, don't panic. I ALWAYS ovulate on day 15 but lately I have ovulated twice at day 18-19 and each time I got the best progesterone result. Don't worry, Monday will be fine and you will proceed with the cycle as planned!!!!

Munchbunch, I think what your feeling is very common from what I've read hun, try not to worry too much!

I am in a bit of a rush Ad I have to get off to acupuncture, so just want to say that I hope the rest of you guys have a good day today!!
I'm nervous about what she will say today, but I suppose what will be will be......

x


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey ladies.. 
Emma good luck with acupuncture...  Let's see if she says anything..

Ozcalling try not to worry hun...  Maybe they might be able to give you drugs to help.. 

Fat cassy how was your blood test...  Have you got your fesultd

Good luck with thr blood test Evans... Xx


----------



## emma26

Thanks toothfairy! 
The Chinese Dr told me that my pulse was good, that I was to relax and think positive and she wants to see me again next week. I have taken it as a good sign!!
However, when I wiped earlier, there was a tiny hint of pink/brown in my cm! Like I have told a few on here, spotting is common, however it really does put the fear of God in you!!! And mine hasn't even amounted to anything yet!!!!! I'm not going to let it stress me out though! What will be will be. I can't do anything about it now!

Hope everyone is feeling ok today!!!

Em x


----------



## evan80

Emma how many days past transfer are you? It could be implantation bleeding. I would not give up hope. 

I started spotting and cramping again at around 8 am (3 hours after inserting the utrogestan pessaries) but both spotting and cramping stopped a few hours later so now I am convinced that spotting and cramping is due to the pessaries.

My stress levels are up again because I have my 2nd beta hcg bloid test tomorrow. I hopecthat goes well.


----------



## munchbunch

Emma, try not to stress to much Hun, I am right there with you though as it's usually over the next 3 days that I have bled or spotted in previous cycles. Although my last FET I spotted  day 10 and that was implantation bleed. 

Good luck for tomorrow Evan, will be thinking about you xxxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## emma26

Thanks girls. Believe it or not, I'm fine!!! I've seriously hardened to this ivf lark!! Ok, so maybe that's how I feel today, I may be a raving lunatic by this time tomo. Haaaa!!
I'm 5dp5dt. My AF is due 8dp5dt. 
In BFP cycle, I had a little brown/pink spotting at 9dp3dt and it lasted 2-3 days. I got stronger BFPs by the day. Until, I started bleeding heavily at around 5wks. It was a confirmed chemical pg at 5wks 3day's. 
In my BFN cycle, I had nothing, no spotting etc until the afternoon of 7dp5dt. It was just a tiny bit and stopped, then AF turned up on 8dp5dt, just as she should have!! Grrr!!

I was thinking of testing tomo, but going to wait a little while longer. If it's positive and I'm spotting, I don't want to risk stressing myself out!!! 
Famous last words...... 

xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey Emma

Great attitude to have... 

I thought your bloods were today.. Will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## emma26

Thanks toothfairy, no bloods today, just acupuncture. My clinic don't do bloods anyway, just hpt.
How are you doing Enjoying the 2ww so far 
xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Ladies my 2WW is like a normal day just drinking more water... Work is hectic as ever.. 

Hubby is out drinking after work and I got home at 630 and fell asleep on the sofa and just work up... Now putting dinner on.. Whilst the chicken is being cooked plan to shower up and eat and go straight back to bed...

I haven't felt a thing apart from 2-3 small cramps absolutely shattered... I got work tommorow and saturday... 

The good thing is 1day over 10to go xxx 

How is everyone else xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Morning good luck with the bloods Evan xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Blimmey toothfairy your a busy bee!! Take it easy Hun!


----------



## evan80

Thanks toothfairy I am stressed out waiting for results. I hope they will turn out ok.


----------



## Toothfairy

I know munch bunch 

I have been renovating our house for the past 18 months...  Practically knocked the house down and rebuilt it 

I am planning to have a chilled Sunday...  

How is everyone doing xxx


----------



## emma26

Good luck Evan!!! Got everything crossed for you hun!!!

Toothfairy, enjoy that chilled Sunday! Sounds like you deserve it!!!!

x


----------



## evan80

Thanks Emma. Will let you know later how it goes. I still have about 5 more hours of waiting before I receive the result. Luckily I am very busy at work so time will fly.


----------



## Toothfairy

Ladies I just had pineapple chunks at lunch without realising..  I remember reading glasses once that nice is ok but chucks are not.. 

Do any of you have an opinion on this 

Aarrghh


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy I would not worry. There are a lot of articles which say that pinapple causes miscarriage but once i was reading this post from someone who conceived through ivf and she said that her doctor told her to eat some slices of pineapple a day which she did throughout her pregnancy and she delivered two healthy twins. A friend of mine downed a bottle of vodka throughout the first trimester every two days and smoked two pkts of cigarettes a day and delivered a healthy baby. So don't worry too much.

I just received my 2nd beta hcg results which came up to 5921 (range for 5th week gestation is 217 - 713 so everything seems to be ok for now. I started spotting again today but it wasn't enough to even fill half a pantyliner so i would think that it is not such a worrying factor. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Toothfairy

Thanks for the reassurance Babe... 

Your blood results sound promising 


How do you feel xx


----------



## evan80

I feel a bit stressed to be honest. I am not in that state of mind where I am believing that I am pregnant because I am worried that something will go wrong during the first scan. I have eliminated the thought that this could be a chemical pregnancy because the beta hcg levels seem to be doubling well but then the thought of the ectopic pregnancy that is still lingering in my head.  I spend most of my time going back and forth to the bathroom knicker-watching cos i keep thinking that I am going to start bleeding. At least the cramping has decreased quite a lot because I am probably getting about 2 cramps a day and they are bearable.

I just hope I will manage to relax a bit once I have the first scan.

What about you? Another day has gone by and that's one day less from the 2ww. When do you intend to test?


----------



## emma26

Yaaay!!! Congrats Evan, Great news 
Please try not to be too stressed. You need to take each day as it comes and treat every positive outcome as a milestone and one step closer to a healthy pregnancy/baby!

Toothfairy, agree with Evan, don't panic about it. I had pineapple throughout my BFP 2ww. They say it's good for implantation, although as Evan said, there is conflicting advice out there about it!!

AFM, I'm at threat of looking a right fool on OTD if I'm wrong, but there is something telling me that it's worked. I knew last time too, as well as knowing when I lost it. I also knew by 6dp5dt last October, that it hadnt worked!!!! I wouldn't dare say this to my family, only DH, as I don't want to disappoint if im wrong!!!! I just have a feeling.....
I went for lunch today, I was really ill after it. I'm now still feeling really thirsty, quite queasy and have a terrible headache.
Last night I wee'd 3 Times in night but only been 5 times today! Still have an incredibly bloated and heavy feeling uterus. By this stage last time, it had gone back to normal by this point!
Emotionally, I'm absolutely fine, but at the same time I am feeling very confused. It's hard to trust your female intuition after 5 years of ttc and failing.....

Oh well, not that much longer till we know for sure!!!!!! Eeeek! 

Em xx


----------



## evan80

Emma I am hoping and praying you are right.

I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hi is it ok to join this thread? 

I need some tips on relaxing! I am in the middle of FET, had my scan on Wednesday and all is well, due to have two 5 day embryos put back on the 25th. 

Not posted for a long time, my last IVF cycle was terrible and was to upset to talk. I got bad OHSS and ended up in hospital with fluid round my lungs, turns out I was pregnant but it was ectopic and had methotrexate injection, took 7 weeks to die away, during which one of my cysts twisted and burst and ended up back in hospital, high on painkillers!

So this is my next go, I have 3 day 5 embryos in the freezer. hoping to have 2 put back in on Tuesday. Had a hard time on the progynova, feel very dizzy and spaced out every day. And I got a crazy reaction after I had a hot bath on my stomach, all the injection sites rose up to a blister and were VERY itchy for 2 weeks. Also I have had 2 weeks extra of injections as the hospital 'had an influx of FET' so had to delay my treatment.
Now my Ulcerated Colitis has flared up (im sure its the stress!) and I just feel so worried all the time and nervous. I cannot think about anything else. Am I just over reacting? I can only think about the worst this time, dont know how to feel positive.
Sorry for babbling on I just did not know who to turn too. hope everyone is ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Toothfairy

E mma I hope you're right sweety.. 

Evan try not to worry hun as I have a good feeling about you...  
I will test on mothers day if I get there...  I have no symptoms..  Hubby will be in marrakech.. 

I got 9 sleeps to go!!  X


----------



## Toothfairy

Little carly bean

Welcome and soo sorry you had such a ****ty time on your previous cycle...  Hoping this one is more smoother 

As for your colitis...  Keep hydrated and eat well...  Try and sleep and get at least 8hours of rest daily...  And most importantly Stay Positive xxxx


----------



## evan80

You will get there toothfairy. Just relax as much as possible.

Welcome carly. First of all let me just say that an fet cycle is so much easier than a fresh cycle because you don't have to worry about OHSS. I am sorry you are getting bad side effects to the meds. Have you considered acupuncture? I started acupuncture about a week before i started the DR injections and my body has coped so well with the meds. It will also help you to relax. I definitely agree that the fact that you are stressed has flared up your colitis. If you are concerned about something you can always turn to these boards because we are all in the same boat and you will find a lot of lovely ladies to give you the reassurance which you need.

Best of luck xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Emma, hope your intuition is right   xx

Evan I am so glad your results are looking good, it's difficult to relax though I should imagine but do try Hun xx

Welcome Carly, sounds like you have had a rough time of it  , like Evan said though the FET cycle is a lot less stress on your body so fingers crossed the rest of your journey will run smoothly.

AFM, I am convinced it's all over for me this cycle, I have had quite bad cramps for a couple of days, headache and slight spotting when I wipe. Knackered today as well but I think that is all the stress. I wish AF would just hurry up then I can move on. Sorry for moaning ladies but feeling really flat today xx


----------



## evan80

Munchbunch how many days after transfer are you? I had the same symptoms a week after transfer so please do not give up just yet


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Thank you Toothfairy, Yes I am eating extra healthy to help my tummy, had to have a few biscuits with my brew today though 
evan80 thank you, Yes I had accupuncture a last year, maybe I should go back, its just very expensive! Yes I guess there is no chance of OHSS, need to chill I guess just finding it hard this time! 

And thanks Munchbunch, dont give up hope yet, I had cramps and I was pregnant! (just in the wrong place!!) Its ok to moan, I guess thats what this place is for, noone else understands! 

xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Evan I am 10dp 3dt, test on Tuesday x


----------



## Toothfairy

Munch bunch is not over until the witch arrives...  Hang in there... 

You are nearly there..  Xxx


----------



## jo1984

I'm the same munchbunch, started spotting brown discharge at day 8 and it seems to have stopped now so lasted 3 days.
Also getting cramps and test day is also Tuesday! Can't come quick enough. 

Let's not give up hope yet


----------



## jo1984

I have a horrible headache ladies, can I take paracetamol? 

X


----------



## Toothfairy

Yes you can Jo xx

Have you being drinking enough water and also try rubbing vicks on the temples of your head xx


----------



## munchbunch

Thanks ladies, Jo we are in the same boat Hun, roll on Tuesday xxxx


----------



## emma26

Carly, sorry that you are having such a rough time of it. As the other girls said though, FET is much easier than fresh and acupuncture is a great stress reliever. Not only that though, it's proven that acupuncture before and immediately after ET can significantly increase the chances of a BFP! 
Have you thought about yoga or meditation to help you relax?? 

Munchbunch, you are soooo not out of the game!!!! Your symptoms could easily be early pg symptoms hun. You need a big old dose of PMA!!!!! Come on, you're nearly there chic, keep the faith!!!!
Same goes to you Jo!! Is your headache any better? I've been using 4head. It's a natural headache treatment and you can get it from boots or a supermarket!! I find it quite good.

xx


----------



## jo1984

Headache still lingering but too scared to take anything. Just laying on the sofa with my blanket watching a little tv to try and help with the headache. 

Hope everyone else is doing well 
X


----------



## munchbunch

Jo, my clinic told me that it was perfectly ok to take paracetamol in these early days, don't suffer unnecessarily Hun xx


----------



## jo1984

Ok thank you. Think I will have a couple then send myself to bed! One day closer to OTD!!! 
Thanks ladies x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Thanks emma26, I may look into a few acupuncture treatments 

Jo I hope your headache goes, think its fine to take paracetamol, but that 4head stuff is good too.

Had a nice night out watching a film, cheered me up, 'The Grand Budapest Hotel' very funny and beautiful film, recommend it to cheer you up! 

night all xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hello All - nice to see we are all doing well xx

I am off across the country tomorrow for my FET on Monday Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk.

Looking forward to it, we are taking Claudia (9 months) with us so she can see where she was made and meet all the fantastic people who helped get her here 

I am doing fine - ticking along, not to much to complain about.

Loads of love and stuff to you all xx


Should add a few thoughts while I have them.

With my FET cycle there are a few things I swear by - I dont know if they helped but I will be doing them again.
1 - After transfer eat salty hot chips - McDonalds were great.
2 - Drink 1 glass of pineapple juice, 1 glass of vege juice and 8 glasses of water a day during 2ww.
3 - Eat 6 Brazil nuts a day during 2ww
4 - Only shower during 2ww, keep my feet warm during 2ww.
Now the really odd stuff  
5 - Only sleep on Green sheets during 2ww.
6 - Wear Orange Undies during 2ww
7 - Only sleep on my left side during 2ww.
8 - Laugh everyday.
9 - To keep stress levels down I also do HPT's from 3dp I did 47 with my last cycle 

Odd some of them but they worked for me


----------



## evan80

Jo I hope you are feeling better. A few more days to go for your otd and hopefully we will be celebrating with you.

Carly I am glad you found something to distract you.  Just try to keep busy as much as possible. I did not tell anyone at work with tge exception of my boss that i had ivf cycles. So even when my body was finding it hard to cope with the meds during my fresh cycle I had to hide that fact and keep going. Keeping busy at the time helped me a great deal.

Fat cassy woohoo just a few days to go for fet. I definitely agree with points 2, 3, 4 and 8 on your list and have put some of them into practice myself but I am not quite a believer in the others but if you feel they work then there is no harm in trying. But I've read about others who followed your list as well and have had good results.  So best of luck and let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Morning ladies 

Just dragged myself out of bed to get ready to go to work...  Extra special morning as had Suri my 22 month in bed this morning.. 

Evans how you feeling Babe.. 

Jo how how's your headache

Fat cassy hope you have a safe trip and can't wait to join you being PUPO next week..  Plus great ad vice..  I am drinking water and Brazil nut..  We have black bed sheets lol  

How us everyone else.. 

Carly how are you huny...  Has the colitis calmed a bit xx


----------



## Nutpot

Hi ladies, firstly I must apologise for no personals as I have to dash, going on a girly day trip today.


Just to let you Know that I have tested early the past few days and I got a BFP!!! First faint positive was 7dp3dt, and it has got a little darker past 2 days. Trying not to get too excited as it's still so very early. OTD is not until Thursday!


Have a lovely weekend everyone! Lots of love and luck xxxxxxx


----------



## evan80

Congratulations nutpot. I don't think there is any need to wait till test date to be sure because if the line showed this early it is a good sign.

AFM I am preparing myself for the worse. I saw a few spots of fresh blood this morning and i have some dull cramps. I don't think I am going to get to first scan to be honest.


----------



## Toothfairy

Woow Nutpot a line is a line  hope you have a  great girlie weekend 

As for Evan your situation so far has replicated a really good friend of mine from here... She had fresh blood throughout her pregnancy... And had a beautiful boy 
Hand in there 

I still have no symptoms


----------



## MrsJ35

I never thought I'd be asking this question- I had transfer on Monday 10th, day 6 blast. I'm now 13 days past transfer. I did a test this morning and got a reasonably faint line. Can't stop shaking but now I have two questions. Can I test again even though it's no longer first thing in the morning? And should the line be stronger by now? I've never had a positive test before so got nothing to compare it to. 
Thanks ladies. X


----------



## emma26

Congrats nutpot and Mrs J - a line is a line!!
Mrs j I would warn you about testing too much hun. When I got my BFP in May last year, I tested ffirst at 9dp3dt and got BFP. I then tested 4 more times that day and 1 came up negative. I completely lost the plot. If you have to, just do 1 a day with your morning pee! My BFPs did get stronger every day!!

Evan, keep calm hun! It far from means that it's over!! Keep us posted on how you are later!

AFM, started to think my 'intuition' was maybe a little premature!! Nothing has changed re how I'm feeling, however a slight shred of doubt set in this morn! 
Who knows!!! May test tomorrow. I will be 8dp5dt

xx


----------



## jo1984

Morning Ladies

Headache has now gone, thank goodness. I don't think I had drunk enough water yesterday so will up the dose today. 
Our OTD is Tuesday but done a HPT this morning and it was positive, I used a clearblue digital and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks. In really excited but also really nervous and scared that something will be wrong as I've had spotting and cramps last week. 

Mrsj - I tested at all sorts of time of day during my last cycle and still got positive results, your HCG levels are meant to double every 48 hours I think so you may not see a change in the line if you do another one today. Like what Emma said maybe do another one in the morning or leave it a day and see what happens.

Hope everyone is doing well

X


----------



## evan80

Thanks toothfairy i wouldn't read too much into the symptoms since I am 5 weeks pregnant and I still do not have any symptoms. I had a bit of nausea yesterday evening but that's about it. If I hadn't had the hcg blood test and got a positive result I would have thought the worse.

MrsJ try testing with the digital tests because you get a clear result. I tested twice with the digital tests and it clearly indicated that i am pregnant but when i used the pregnancy test kit which the clinic gave me I got a very faint line.

Emma the same goes for you - don't rely on symptoms and intuition because there were various occasions when i doubted that the treatment worked.

Jo I am so happy for you. I am just happy that a lot of us seem to be getting positive results. 

AFM I am resting. I have no cramps and spotting seems to have stopped. Who knows maybe it's the pessaries that are irritating my cervix. I try to push them in as far as possible and maybe this is what is causing the bleeding.

I have one question to ask - is it safe to dye my hair during pregnancy. My hairdresser uses a dye which has a very small amout of peroxide?


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey Evans I wouldn't use a standard hair dye..  If you discuss it with your hairdressers..  They can get a suitable one for you.. 



Mrs J that's amazing congrats xx


----------



## evan80

My hair dresser is the biggest gossiper and we know a lot of people in common. She will end up telling everyone and I really don't have any intentions to tell anyone just yet. I haven't even told my mum that I got a bfp. So there is no way I can tell my hairdresser.


----------



## Toothfairy

I would say hold off the hair colour till you're ready to shout it to the world or Google a place that fits pregnancy friendly hair color and only go to your hairdressers for a cut. Xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi All

Yay for all the   remember a line is a line 

As for the hair dye - You can dye your hair anytime - I am a hairdresser and dye my hair almost weekly 

The only thing I would warn you about is the fumes, in the first few weeks of pregnancy they can make you feel quite ill, but there is nothing that will harm the baby in hair dye at all - it does NOT enter the blood stream at all.

Happy Days we are off now for our roadtrip - will update when I get back


----------



## emma26

Well, I did a hpt this morning and it's a BFN!! I'm 8dp5dt.
I had a faint positive last time from 9dp3dt....
I'm so shocked girls, as I genuinely believed that it worked!!!! Weeing loads and just feel different.....
I used the cheap one stop pregnancy tests from Amazon that should pick up hcg at 10mui.
AF due today, so just waiting for that to arrive now!
Looks like we are out of the running though......

x


----------



## MrsJ35

Sending big hugs Emma. I know how heartbreaking it is staring at the test and wishing for the two lines to appear.


----------



## Toothfairy

Emma when is your OTD.. Isn't it too soon ??

X


----------



## emma26

Otd is Wednesday toothfairy xx


----------



## evan80

Good luck fat cassy.

Emma i think it's still early. Don't give up hun. I will pray for you that you get your bfp. Try testing using a digital test.


----------



## emma26

Thanks evan, I will test again, maybe later or tomorrow. I have a CBD in the cupboard, so will try that.
Its so odd, because my back is still really bad and I am still getting twinges in uterus. I also feel queasy right now. Although, that could literally be a nervous stomach thanks to the result this morn....
I'm so gutted, not necessarily because it was BFN, but because I believed that it was BFP. I am so in tune with my body, being diabetic and I am always spot on about everything like this. I always have been in the past. I feel so disappointed in myself.....


----------



## evan80

Emma i would suggest that you test tomorrow morning again using the digital. I have learnt not to rely on intuition. To be honest I am still feeling a bit detached and I am not even believing that I may be pregnant. Then there is DH who is already planning the nursery and making plans for when the baby comes.

It will be heartbreaking if we don't hear the baby's heartbeat during the first scan.


----------



## Toothfairy

Evan i don't think any of would feel 'pregnant'  just with seeing the lines.... 

Emma hang in there chick xxx

I have the worst headache ever...


----------



## MrsJ35

When will your first scan be Evan
If you can wait until Tuesday Emma then you'll definitely know then. I always try and hold out as long as possible.
Hope your headache goes tooth fairy. Chocolate may help.


----------



## evan80

My scan is on 2nd april and believe me when i tell you that the wait for the scan seems so much longer than the 2ww.

The only good thing is that today has actually been my best day. Feeling a bit bloated but no cramps and no spotting.

Toothfairy I am sorry about the headache. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## munchbunch

Emma,  tested yesterday and got BFN, my OTD is Tuesday, I am pretty sure this will be the case with mine though as convinced it has not worked, getting cramps and spotting especially when it's time to use the pessaries so I guessing that the pessaries are preventing the full on bleeding, will test tomorrow and Tuesday to make sure though. Hope your ok Hun xx


----------



## Nutpot

Emma please don't be disappointed with yourself    Try with the digital test on Tuesday Hun xxx


Evan, so glad you are feeling better today, it must be a huge relief for you   


I had another positive this morning but still on tender hooks at the mo xxx


----------



## emma26

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## evan80

I am sorry munchbunch but after two positive tests and two positive betas I am still spotting and cramping everytime I put in the pessaries. So I do not think that is a sign that treatment has not worked. I don't want to give you false hopes but my clinic insists on waiting till otd because with fet cycles you can have a delayed implantation so it's not over yet.

Nutpot I am still on tenderhooks myself. I have been waiting for this for so long that I am just afraid that something is going to happen and it will all fade away. I think in our circumstances it is only natural though xxx


----------



## MrsJ35

I feel exactly the same. Convinced that my positive will turn into a negative tmrw on my otd or she'll tell me the numbers aren't what they should be. Wish I could just be over the moon which I am but I'm also holding in my happiness incase it's short lived.


----------



## Toothfairy

Ladies let's keep the positive vibes flowing... 

My headache is still doing my head in... I have tried paracetamol, chocolate, loads of water ginger tea, 4head and nothing is shifting it..  

Not long now fat cassy??


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy I had a similar headache a few days after transfer. Who knows - maybe it's a good sign. Avoid having any caffeine and drink a lot of fluids and go and have a good sleep.


----------



## Toothfairy

Thanks for the positive vibe Evan...

I think an early night is defo in order xx


----------



## emma26

I feel your pain munchbunch, I really do hun!    I'm desperately hoping we get our BFPs!!

AF was due today, but nothing so far. In last BFN cycle, she came the morning of 8dp5dt, just as expecte nd I was on the same dose of progesterone as now. Wouldn't AF be more likely to come on time in a natural FET(with progesterone support) as opposed to a fresh cycle? My lp is bang on 12 days, every month!! My temperature is also still high. 
I'm so confused. 90% of me knows it's over, but there is still that small part that is desperately hoping for a miracle, and these continued 'signs' are not helping matters at all. 
Grrrrr, roll on Wednesday!!!    

x


----------



## icsipgd

Hi girls just wondering can anyone help me? I've been DR on buserelin from day 21 of my period.  I started buserelin on the 9th of march and still no AF. Is this normal ? How long did it take the rest of you to bleed? Thanks
Xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Emma I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you, really do.

So fab to hear all the BFP's!!   and I hope they carry on to be healthy strong pregnancies  

Had a sore stomach with my colitis today, so had a lazy day relaxing in front of the fire.  Toothfairy maybe you could treat yourself to a head massage?!  

icsipgd I started injections on the 4th and got a bleed on the 18th. think I was a bit late but it was no problem.

xxx


----------



## evan80

Hi icsipgd i had also started DR on day 21 (i.e. 28th jan) and got AF on 6th February. I suggest that you call the clinic. My consultant had mentioned that Af might not show up whilst on buserelin in which case I would have been asked to have a scan.


----------



## icsipgd

Thanks for reply girls. Might ring hospital tomorrow xx


----------



## jo1984

Ladies I'm so confused!!

Our OTD is tomorrow but I had done some HPT from day 7 and for our first BFP, did a clearblue digital on Saturday and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks. 
I've now done another clear blue but not digital and it says negative!

How can I go from nearly a week of positives to a negative!!! 

So so angry with myself now and really thought this was it for us. DH has just gone to work and all I want to do is cry!!!


----------



## Toothfairy

Jo can't you go to your doctors and ask for a blood test.. 

Xx


----------



## jo1984

Our OTD is tomorrow and we have a blood test booked in for then, just don't understand how it can change after having so many positives!!!

Xx


----------



## evan80

Jo it is best to get a blood test done because from the blood test they would be able to tell whether this could possibly be an early miscarriage or a false positive which i doubt. I am sorry hun but don't give up just yet.


----------



## MrsJ35

Jo - fingers crossed for the blood test tomorrow.
My clinic only does a standard pregnancy test. OTD today and BFP! To say I'm still in shock is an understatement - never thought it would happen to us. Just   now that everything works out. xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Jo, maybe you urine was not strong enough, was it morning wee? Hope your blood test is positive for you tomorrow hun xxx

Woo MrsJ35!! that is great news  


Im feeling nervous tonight, tomorrow the lab ring up to day if my embryos have defrosted ok, eek! Then I'm in later on if they are ok. Hate having them put in, I have a really retroverted uterus and its always takes ages for them to do it! Ah well, I just prey 1 of them defrosts ok  

hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Woohoo MrsJ


Here's to a healthy 38odds weeks xxx


----------



## evan80

Congrats mrsj.

Carly good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey all
Well I am PUPO blood test on the 6th of April.
Transfer was super uncomfortable though and I have been cramping on and off all night.


----------



## Toothfairy

Congrats on being PUPO fat cassy..

Xxx


----------



## OzCalling

Hi girls, sorry for going missing we were away at the weekend and had no signal! So much has been happening! 


Huge congrats to Nutpot and MrsJ on your BFPs!!!! Fantastic news, sending you some of these      


Emma - I'm really sorry that your body has been giving you mixed messages, Wednesday can't come soon enough for you to get some answers. Hope you're doing OK     


     to all the 2wwers


Carly - fingers crossed for the call tomorrow! I'm nervous about ET now too, I have a retroverted uterus like you. I've never got to the stage of being PUPO so not sure what to expect, hope it's not too bad as DH is going to be with me and he'll faint if it is! 


Fat Cassy, yay for being PUPO!!! Sorry the transfer was uncomfortable, hope you are able to rest up


AFM - more bad news, my blood test on Monday showed there's still no sign of ovulation    I have to go back in again on Thursday, which will be CD19, if nothing has progressed they'll put me on some light stimulation. Am so exhausted by this, it feels like I'm never getting any closer and the goal posts keep shifting. Mentally I'm preparing myself for a cancelled cycle, I know it's not over yet but I just think if I mentally picture it being put back a month it will help me to cope if it is cancelled. Meanwhile went to get acupuncture today and it was really relaxing. She'd done heaps of stuff to stimulate my ovaries into action, including little ball bearings on my ears I have to press 3 times a day!


----------



## evan80

Congrats fat cassy. Fingers crossed for 6th april.

Ozcalling i am so sorry that you are going through this. I hope acupuncture will be of help.


----------



## Toothfairy

Welcome back ozcalling 

Glad you had time out with no phone signal sounds bliss.. 

Sorry to hear your body isn't behaving the way you want it to...  Hope Thursday gives you answers and hope xxx

Hey ladies it's 6dp5dt for me...  Hubby goes on his lads holiday tomorrow...  

How you all feeling xx


----------



## munchbunch

BFn for me


----------



## Toothfairy

Oh I am soo sorry munch bunch


----------



## jo1984

Just had blood test, will find out this afternoon our result. Sure it will be a BFN though. Will let you all know for sure later

Sorry to hear your BFN munchbunch

Xx


----------



## emma26

I'm so sorry munchbunch!! I know exactly how you feel, because AF showed up yesterday!
I can't believe I was fooled so easily, I'm usually always right about anything to do with my body/health. 

Ozcalling, so sorry that you are having to go through so much hun!! Got everything crossed for you!

Massive congrats to all the BFPs and those who are now pupo!! Praying for you all. 

AFM, will try our last embryo in June and then not sure tbh.
This is our 3rd failed cycle now and it's my DH with the fertility issue, not me, so why aren't I getting pregnant??! They have told us that they are in no doubt that it will work for us, it's just a matter of when....
I'm starting to loose faith in the clinic. The Dr never says much in our follow up, she is always so quiet and just goes 'hmmmm, it will work, just a case of how much you're willing to spend'!! Shouldn't they now start looking at immune tests or DNA fragmentation with DH
Have booked to attend an open evening at another clinic, so will see what they say!!
I'm not sad today, I'm angry!!!!  

Emma x


----------



## MrsJ35

Sorry to hear of the bfn. 
Completely know what you mean about loosing faith with your clinic Emma. I'd already signed up to an open evening at a new clinic as I was sure this cycle wouldn't work and I wanted more tests rather than just being told eventually it will happen. 
Hope things work out

Thanks for the positive messages, trying to stay nice and calm.


----------



## evan80

Munchbunch and emma I am so sorry. 

Jo good luck for your blood test.

AFM still spotting a bit. Tomorrow I will be having my 3rd beta just to ensure that levels are still rising. I am trying to relax as much as possible and am having my hair dyed at the moment and I got my hairdresser to use a completely organic dye.


----------



## jo1984

BFN for me!!! Haven't stopped crying since I found out!!! I don't know what to do with myself 

Xx


----------



## evan80

Oh no I am really sorry Jo. Do you have any left over frozen embryos? Don't give up though. Give yourself time to grieve and once you pick up all the pieces decide where you want to go from here. 
Take care hun xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

So sorry Jo...  

Big hugs x


----------



## emma26

I am so so sorry Jo!! Thinking of you tonight hun.... xx

MrsJ, thanks for your message, spoken to my clinic and they have offered tests such as natural killer cells etc. KIts going to cost a bit, but at least we can try and find if something is going wrong somewhere.
Although, I am now terrified of what the tests may reveal... We have always just assumed that DH is the one with fertility issues, not me! What if I am rejecting the embryo's somehow?? What if they can't fix it

xx


----------



## MrsJ35

It's amazing what can be fixed! At least they are offering you tests like that. It would be better to know. Do you think you'll go for tests/treatment again soon or will you have a break? X


----------



## evan80

Emma there were a lot of girls who had immune issues and obtained a bfp after medications. So don't give up. I sincerely hope you will find your answers


----------



## emma26

Thanks everyone, we will have the tests asap and hopefully have our last frozen embryo back by June!! 
Having follow up next week so will know more then!!!
x


----------



## OzCalling

Jo - I'm so sorry love     Nothing we can say to make it better but we're all here for you and hope you are getting lots of cuddles from your OH! 


Munchbunch and Emma - some of these coming your way too       It really, really sucks that this hasn't worked for you. 


Munchbunch do you have any more frosties or are you looking to do another fresh cycle? 


Emma - I'm sure it's worth doing the immunes testing better to know if there's anything going on so they can fix it and give you every possible chance next time    I know what you mean about the fear though, every time I get my thyroid tested I'm a bundle of nerves waiting for the results! 


Carly - are you PUPO now?


Evan - hope the beta test goes well tomorrow! Just read someone's diary who had spotting throughout the first trimester and had healthy twins at the end of it, so hang in there   
Fat Cassy and Toothfairy - hope you're holding up OK     


AFM - still no signs, time is dragging big time til my blood test tomorrow.      that I get some positive news tomorrow, I really need something move forward because I'm going loopy!


----------



## evan80

Ozcalling thanks for the reassurance. 

I am so sorry that you are going through this. Fingers crossed for your blood test.


----------



## Toothfairy

Ozcalling hope tomorrow goes in your favour and you join us soon...

Evans good luck for the bloods

fat classy how you doing..

At present hubby goes today to Marrakech for a lads holiday... I have a busy 3days at work and then the weekend to survive.. For some odd reason I don't feel to test early as it may mean I am ending the PUPO phase sooner.. Lol crazy I know

Xxx

Hope Jo Emma and munch bunch are feeling more positive today xxx


----------



## emma26

Thanks all, feeling more like myself today. I usually need a day or 2 to feel sorry fir myself, then I will pick up again! Back to work tomo, get on with things as normal. 
May even have a bottle of wine this weekend!!!
x


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy I did not get the blood test in the end. I bumped into my gynaecologist at work and I told him that i wanted to go for another beta and he told me that because my levels have gone over 5000, any hcg blood test from now on have little meaning. He begged me not to obsess myself over the hcg values because now the most important test is the first scan which is scheduled in a week's time. I am so stressed about it.

During the 2ww I wasn't tempted to test early because like you I preferred living in hope. But that only lasted till I started spotting. Then i was just in panic and could not wait any longer. When is your otd?

Emma I am glad you are feeling better. The pain will get easier once you get back into normal routine. Good luck for your review appt.


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all nothing to report - trying to keep busy during the 2ww - Forgot how long these 2 weeks can feel!!!!

Loves and Hugs to you all


----------



## evan80

Come on fat cassy keep positive  . Two days have passed already and the end of your 2ww will be here in no time


----------



## Toothfairy

Fat cassy I didn't have anything to report apart from my insanity for the first few days after FET... 

Evans glad to hear you got some expert advice.

My OTD is on Sunday Mother's Day.. Ekkkk

Xxx

Hubby away.. Serena  at my mums so going to meet a fiend for dinner xx


----------



## evan80

Fingers crossed toothfairy. I'm sorry dh is going to be away - whatever the result you need to have asupport system.


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey Evans 

He is back Sunday evening and I am spending the day with my daughter my sister and mum...  All the support I need x


----------



## fat_cassy

Oh I am being positive - spent yesterday in bed napping all day as my partner was home so he could sort Miss 9 months out when needed, was great.
I have woken with a headache today  feels like hell so will go out for a wee walk later when Miss 9 months wakes.
I am 3dp 5dt and will start the HPT's tomorrow
I have a beautiful photo of my blasty but no idea how to add a photo here 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?pid=15358

Try this link I think it worked.

Please let me know if you can see it


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hey all, Im now PUPO! 2 5 day embryos defrosted ok (one still in the deep freeze) they were graded 5/4/2 and 4/4/2, not really a clue what that means but they said they were good!? 
Unfortunately it was a difficult transfer and I was in there for ages, was in loads of pain. I have a really tipped uterus and they always have problems, but last time it did not hurt. I was a bit cross because when I went in I told the doctor that last time a longer speculum had to be used and I had to be tipped back an that worked. She ignored what I said, buggered about with a short one and then 20mins later had to use a long one and tip me back!!! Grrr.  It was when she was going through the cervix that I was jumping of the bed 
Been really sore, tired and crampy for 2 days but im ok. OTD on the 11th April. So long!!! 

Sorry for not individually replying im so sleepy, but love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey Carly
I feel for you my transfer was blimmin painful too as my uterus is a bit tipped back too.
I have been cramping on and off for the past few days, thank god it's settled now but on the first day I was in tears.
Now I just have headaches - wake up with one and it stays all day.
Hope your 2ww goes fast - my blood test is in 7 days and the wait is dragging - going for a walk everyday to have something to do.

 and sticky vibes for us


----------



## OzCalling

Toothfairy - sending lots of positive vibes to you!  

Fat Cassy - photo works! Thanks for sharing, keep up the PMA  

Carly - yikes that transfer sounds awful, why would the silly cow ignore you like that is beyond me! Great that you are PUPO, take it easy. Sorry I have no idea what the grades mean, my clinic grades them differently but also warns that grading is subjective based on the embryologist etc. I'm sure yours are great and will be snuggling in for the long haul.


----------



## OzCalling

Blood test showed oestrogen has hardly moved, only at 300 something, so my body is not playing ball at all. Feel so stupid for attempting a natural cycle. Going on 50 units of Gonal-F today and tomorrow then another blood test on Saturday. Can't stop


----------



## fat_cassy

OzCalling said:


> Blood test showed oestrogen has hardly moved, only at 300 something, so my body is not playing ball at all. Feel so stupid for attempting a natural cycle. Going on 50 units of Gonal-F today and tomorrow then another blood test on Saturday. Can't stop


Oh Honey - Now stern face here stop beating yourself up 

Cycles happen and sometimes they don't. All is not lost.
Perfectly normal to be sad but a solution is at hand - I had my natural FET cancelled as the clinic missed the surge even after I phoned them to say I was ovulating!!!!!!!!

Come on now - positive attitude     

Sure it sucks but it's not all over.

Sending a huge squishy hug to you


----------



## Nutpot

Oz calling    Although I never had a natural FET I am well aware of the feeling of a cancelled or abandoned cycle, it is horrible    . Let's hope that the gonal f will do the trick for you xxxx


AFM my official test date is today and I got a BFP!!!! CB digital says 'pregnant 2-3'  so now I have a 3ww until the scan!


Love to everyone


----------



## Toothfairy

Congrats nut pot

Ozcalling.. It defo sucks but at least the clinic want to intervene and good old gonal F may surprise you

Xxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Woo Hoo Nutpot xxxxxxxx


----------



## Toothfairy

I am getting really bad head aches recently..  Today I am feeling really sorry for myself a all I want to do is go back into bed..  I am at work with a crazy day full of awkward patients... 

How is everyone else feeling....  Xx


----------



## evan80

OzCalling I am glad that there is an alternative at least. Let's just hope it does the trick.

Nutpot congratulations the good news is well needed on this forum cos lately a lot of people on here seem tobbe going through a really tough time and it breaks my heart.

Toothfairy fingers crossed that headaches are a good sign. I know that it gets really difficult as you get closer to your otd but hang on in there. I am sure you will be ok. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## rzee123

Hi lovely ladies

I am so very sorry for those who got their BFN I know it's very hard to accept it but it's life never lose hope its a fight  for ourselves n one day we will win it lots of    

Many many congratulations those who got their BFP big big   

Now I m 10dp3dt today last four days I have bad headache n some bit twinges on right side of abdomen nothing discharge from vagina .
Most of the time I want to test but feeling scary to think if end up to BFN then I can't bare it.OTD is 3rd april

Good luck those who waiting for their first scan after BFP's  

Lots of     all of u


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Afternoon all! 

fat_cassy thank you, sorry yours was hard too, my stomach felt better today, so went on a walk and then did the vacuming and now im crampy again! I am a bit headachy to be honest, make sure you drink plenty, hope it goes soon hun  x

OzCalling, your not stupid! How were you to know your body did not want to play this time, I hope it all gets sorted with the meds, fingers crossed for you!! And yes 'Silly Cow' is a great explanation  xxx

Toothfairy sorry your having a crappy day, Im sure tomorrow will be allot more perky! maybe treat yourself to a huge cake or something  

Nutpot !!! Woo! Well done, great news xxx   

rzee123 Keep your chin up!! xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Rzee and little carly bean..  Sorry you have headaches too... 

I have been drinking loads of water and sniffing vicks lol don't ask..  I think vicks relaxes me...  

I am going to stay over at my mums tonight...  I am sure my sister and mum will fuss over me...  Xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Toothfairy glad you will get looked after x

Am I allowed a bath?


----------



## evan80

Carly I was told to avoid baths and hot showers completely so I would not risk it.

Rzee only a few more days to go till test date. Best of luck


----------



## Toothfairy

Advice varies on baths and sex during 2WW..  I would say avoid a hot bath but can have warm if you really need one 

X


----------



## fat_cassy

Toothfairy said:


> I am getting really bad head aches recently.. Today I am feeling really sorry for myself a all I want to do is go back into bed.. I am at work with a crazy day full of awkward patients...
> 
> How is everyone else feeling.... Xx


Headache fixers - can of coke, Poweraid (sports drink) up the water intake, Rub a wee bit of vicks on your temples, or my favourite - Go home put your feet up and watch movies xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Little Carly Bean said:


> Toothfairy glad you will get looked after x
> 
> Am I allowed a bath?


Best advice I got from My Nurse - if you have to ask then maybe you should wait.  Makes sense to me though because if it did not work will you blame the bath?

Only a few more days have a nice warm shower


----------



## fat_cassy

As for me - 4dp 5dt start testing tomorrow 

Looking forward to it - pretty convinced it has not worked, when you have done as many as me you know when it's worked.

Was promising the other day but looking back on my journals from the last 4 cycles I am pretty confident this one is not a sticker.

I will keep an open mind - Not stressed or being a downer, just realistic.

Loves and hugs to you all


----------



## evan80

Don't give up fat cassy. You can never rely on intuition. Best of luck  

AFM 6 more days to go for first scan and I am starting to suspect that this may actually turn out to be an ectopic. Today I have a lot of cramping on the right side and tomorrow I will be 6 weeks pregnant. The cramps are dull but they are worrying.


----------



## fat_cassy

Evan - if you are really worried get to A&E and get checked out - early pregnancy is a crampy, bleeding, uncomfortable time.
But it is better to be over cautious than to wait for the worst.

I really hope everything is perfection for you


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Right I may stay away from the bath then. Its a bugger when all you fancy is a nice long soak and a glass of wine! 

fat_cassy very best of luck tomorrow xxx

evan80 if you are getting pain and are really worried then maybe best to get it checked out, I really hope its just you worrying too much and driving yourself crazy as I would not wish an ectopic on anyone. Do you have diarrhoea or pains in your shoulders? or feeling sick? When is your scan??


----------



## chozzy

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining this late on in this thread. I have been following you all throughout the cycle and feel like you ladies have kept me sane! I love hearing about the BFP's as they always give me hope but breaks my heart to read about the BFN's as just want to take everyone's pain away for them.  
I hope you don't mind me off loading but feel like I need to speak to someone as no one else fully understands the disappointment that I am feeling. 
As you can read on my thread I had a MC end of last year and started my FET cycle in Jan. I had a medicated cycle and due to my AF showing up later than expected it was about an 8 week cycle in total. 
We were supposed to have our transfer yesterday but got the call to say that neither of our 5 day blastos had survived the thaw so the cycle was cancelled. To say I was devastated would be an understatement. I just never expected that to happen. Have any of you ladies had this happen to you? Is it common? I just never expected both to be unsuccessful xx


----------



## fat_cassy

Hey Chozzy
So sorry for you cycle. It is really heartbreaking when that happens.

I am guessing the next step for you will be another IVF cycle?

For me - and this is only me, I found comfort in the failed to defrost embies - in a weird way I was saved from going through the hope of a 2ww only to have BFN.

Does not make the disappointment any less though as the whole IVF process is based on hope and statistics. 

Sending you much love xx


----------



## evan80

Hey Carly I am not in pain today. I just feel as there is a lot of stretching in my uterus at the moment. The pain on the right side has subsided but the pain I was experiencing yesterday was nothing like af cramps. My right side was also tender to the touch - today it's not so bad. I did not have a lot of spotting yesterday and today it looks even better. So fingers crossed that the pain I was having yesterday was just due to baby making himself/herself comfy .

OMG Chozzy I am sooo sorry about your cycle. I was so stressed out on transfer day because I was afraid that the embies would not survive the thaw. How many embies did you have?

If you plan to go for another cycle ensure that your clinic does not use the slow-freezing process cos survival rate after thawing is less than if they use vitrification.

I know it is a very painful time but hang on in there becausetime heals.


----------



## Toothfairy

Chozzy soo sorry your cycle has been abandoned.. 

It has never happened to me so I cant imagine what you are going through...  The only thing I would say is like Fat cassy mentioned better earlier than after the 2WW..  

Also the clinic should give u some explanation on why both didn't survive thaw..  Please try and get some answers.. 

Take time out and with a open mind start a fresh cycle..  We will all be thinking of you and wish you all the best hun  xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Friday feeling  

No headache check 
Feeling happy check 
Last day working before OTD check 
Spending Tomorow with my mum daughter and sister  

Whatever you all are doing hope you all are happy and staying positive 

Fat cassy have you tested yet xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Will start the HPT"S tomorrow morning being 5dp 5dt.

Not expecting anything to show though - I just like to keep an eye so I am ready when the clinic calls to tell me it's all over.

Will update tomorrow when I get up


----------



## Little Carly Bean

chozzy I am so so sorry, It was so nerve racking waiting for our phone call, it must be so frustrating after all that time getting yourself ready and then to be told they had not survived. Time does heal and I know you must feel heartbroken. Big hug and again im so sorry xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

evan80 So glad you are feeling a bit better, yes surely its the wee mite just nestling in! 

Toothfairy Woo glad Friday is a good day! Its (sort of) sunny here today so that always makes me feel better! 

Fingers crossed Fat Cassy! xxx

I felt a bit better yesterday, cramping still there but less. Went for a walk and then did some hovering but felt a but sore after so left it at that (great to have an excuse for not doing housework!) So for the rest of the day I sat and did some drawing, it was so relaxing I am going to do more today. Need to see my cousin though too (she is 8 months pregnant) I fand it really had to be enthusiastic about going to see her and say nice things, she is 5 years younger than me and I always just had it in my head that I would be the first one to have a child. I know its really selfish of me, and im trying to keep seeing her.

hope your all having a good day xxx


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy glad you are feeling positive. Have a great weekend. Keeping fingers crossed that it will be one to remember . Good luck for otd on sunday.

Fat cassy good luck to you too.

Carly I know it can be hard to accept this whole ivf journey and it can become difficult to see pregnant women. But there is one thing I learnt - pregnant women start coming out of woodwork when you start cycling. Glad your cramps have subsided a bit.

AFM I am 6 weeks pregnant today. I have a lot of twinges all over my abdomen but thank God I had no spotting all day today.


----------



## chozzy

Hi everyone,
thank you so much for all your support. Feel better just hearing your kind words. The whole journey is nothing like you expect when you start out is it?!

fat_cassy - excited for you to start testing from tomorrow. just think positively, all about the PMA and you'll be fine! Next step for me will be another fresh hopefully, got one more on the NHS to go so will try that. I have had my consultation appointment through already which is on Tuesday so glad I don't have to wait long to ask all my questions! You were right in what youy said about the feeling that it saves you from going through the 2WW. In a weird way after a few hours of the initial shock i felt relieved that at least i didn't have the 2ww. Feels strange to feel like that when it's all you want!

Evan80- thank you so much for your knid words. I had 2 embies and neither of them survived the thaw. I will definitely ask about the technique they use so thanks for letting me know. I spoke to the nurse today for the first time and she said that's it's happened a lot recently to lots of women. Is that not a worry? As far as i knew it's quite rare? Do you think it's worth me missing my NHS go and finding a different private clinic instead? sorry for all the questions! Glad you are feeling better today and a massive CONGRATULATIONS for being 6 weeks! How long now until your scan?

Toothfairy - thank you for the kind post, it's nice to know that people understand. Sounds like you've got a nice couple of days and got my fingers crossed for you.

Little Carly Bean - thank you for your post too, got everything crossed for you!! as for other pregnant women i know exactly how you feel, i think it's so so tough. My best friend and sister-in-law are both pregnant. With my friend it's all she talks about and i feel like the worst person for being selfish but find it so difficult being around her.

hope everyone has a lovely weekend and PMA all the way for everyone! xxxx


----------



## evan80

Chozzy that is indeed worrying because my clinic gave us 90% thawing success rate and if thawing failure was so common they would not have given us such a high rate. I have to admit that we had very good quality embryos but still the one we transferred was fully expanded and I don't just think it is because of the quality of the embryos but also because of the freezing techniques that they use. The only thing is that their treatments are a bit expensive but I'd rather pay a high amount knowing that my chances of success are higher than if I went to a cheaper clinic.  I would seriously get a 2nd opinion. I don't know anything about the NHS because I don't live in the uk. I hadtreatment in the uk but obviously I had to go privately. But I believe you can still go on the nhs and change clinics.

Good luck for your consultation.


----------



## fat_cassy

Chozzy I would be looking at a new clinic   our has a 95% success thaw rate.

Phone around or ask on the boards here where others go in your area because to just srug it off like the nurse seems to have done is not ok at all.

Huge love for you.        


As for me I am 5dp 5dt and started testing this morning - and well it was BFP. Faint but 2 lines non the less. Even my partner can see it    

I wont get excited yet as it could go either way but for now I have comfort in knowing my body is producing HCG.

Will keep testing until Beta day 

Love and luck to you all xx


----------



## evan80

OMG fat cassy that is great news. Congrats


----------



## Toothfairy

That's excellent news fat cassy xx praying for you BFP to get stronger and stronger xxx

I have just got into bed and still can't sleep... Feeling drained and crampy...

Sunday doesn't seem far away and now the anxiety levels are rising for testing... 

X


----------



## Nutpot

Choosy, I would definitely think about another clinic. My clinic also said there is a 95% thaw rate. Also (and I'm not saying all NHS clinics are the same) but I was originally at an NHS clinic but paying privately and I really felt that they were not doing their best for me as an individual.
They seemed to have a strict routine in how they did cycles with no room for flexibility and I ended up with 2 abandoned cycles because of this. I kept saying to them over and over again, please make sure you tailor my cycle to suit ME but they didn't, they did the same thing for every single person.
I understand that the NHS is a very busy place and the consultants have a heavy work load, but that is no excuse for not treating each lady as an individual whether they are paying for it or not.
Anyway, I changed to a completely private clinic and OMG what a difference, they were/are fantastic! For my fresh cycle they tailored it to suit me and when it came to transfer day the embryologist and consultant came in especially for me on their day off (it was a Sunday) because that was the day it fell on. The NHS clinic told me very bluntly "we don't work at weekends or bank holidays" even if you are paying for it!
If you can afford to pay for a cycle then I would DEFINITELY go to a completely private clinic, you will get far better care and they will do everything they can to make it work for you.
As you can see, although my fresh cycle didn't work, my frozen one did!
Good luck Chozzy   


Woo hoo Fat Cassy!!! Excellent news!!!  Let's hope that line gets stronger and stronger!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Chozzy I had my NHS cycle at guys and now had my medicated FET there.. The have accommodated both cycles around my work life.. I had scans on weekends and bloods taken ridiculously early before they started for the day... 

I hope your clinic gives you answers ... As for choosing another clinic you got to go where you feel confident... All my friends who have used guys have always had positive things to say.. 

I don't know when you live but worth looking into.. I gave birth at Portland and my guys gynea followed me through my pregnancy and I still have him on speed dial.. He recommended his colleague for my FET and she was spot on..

Regardless of the result tomorrow I will be going back to guys for all my fertility treatment xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

evan80 glad your ok and everything is looking healthy  

Fat Cassy, oh goodness that is exciting and sounds super promising, fingers crossed that line gets super dark! xxxx  

Toothfairy hang on in there! Natural to be nervous, I hope its sunny near you and this perks you up a little xx  

Chozzy I am at St Marys in Manchester which is NHS. We were given a 90% thaw success rate. We have found them to be good and bad. Think the staff are hard pushed and does not seam like there are enough. They forget things and notes are not made or lost, there seams to be bad communication between the staff too. Also (the most annoying of all) when you ask a question you get the most basic, tick persons reply, or they give you a open answer that's not a strait one. But I do think the embryologist and that side of things are wonderful. And SOME of the doctors are great. For us we dont have allot of money and need to try with the NHS first.
Its amazing and we are very lucky to have an NHS and for all the bad I think there as allot more good. Yes if I had the money I would go private, you get what you pay for, they have more time and staff because you are paying for it. Its best you get lots of questions ready for the hospital when you go, and maybe book a few consultations at private clinics to see what they say too. We had a private consultation at CARE Manchester, they were fantastic and had allot of time for us and spoke frankly about everything. The doctor there actually suggested to us to use up our NHS goes first before going to them! Anyway best of luck with whatever you decide to do xxx


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy good luck for tomorrow. 

Carly I've had treatment at CARE Nottingham and I cannot recommend them enough. The staff are friendly and very helpful and they are always readily available to speak on the phone if you have any difficulties. Their administrative side is also flawless. I believe all CARE clinics provide a great service so if you decide to change clinic and go to CARE Manchester for your next treatment, I highly recommend them.


----------



## ciacox

Hi lovelies

just jumping on to say hi and especially to send love to Chozzy. Our embryo also did not survive the thaw (hence I dropped off this thread...). It was a huge shock for us too. Or clinic (Guys) had advised us they have a 90% success rate. I guess we were in the unlucky 10%. Until it happened I had no idea how much I had wanted to at least get to transfer, to experience the 2ww and at least be a tiny bit pregnant. It's awful to go through all those drugs and mental preparation for nothing. However, we got the news 2 weeks ago (I guess test day would have been about today...) and I have increasingly felt some sense of relief that it ended when it did and I didn't have to go through any more anxiety.

Good to read about all the good news and sending love to others with disappointments. All I can say (and I'm a BFN veteran...) is that the pain does ease with time.

Much love xxx


----------



## evan80

I am so sorry ciacox. Unfortunately even though the clinc gave you 90% thawing success with one embryo it's a bit more difficult as it could go either way. It is very difficult to accept the situation when you have gone through all the meds. 

I hope the pain eases off quickly


----------



## Toothfairy

Ciacox 

I am soo sorry you were in the 10%.. I will add you into my prayers tonight xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Think of you Toothfairy xxxxxxxxxx        

Will be on the look out for your news tonight        

As for me still 2 lines         

Blood test on Thursday just to see how things are going but for now I am Pregnant!!!!!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## evan80

I'm sure blood tests will turn out fine fat cassy.

Came out with friends tonight and I feel so sick. I have these bouts of nausea. I think pregnancy symptoms have started at 6 weeks on the dot.


----------



## Toothfairy

Evan Woohoo on the nausea in a very odd way.. 

Fat cassy Congrats on being pregnant xxx

As for me hubby just called from marrakech to say some old lady came came up to him and said Good news awaits you at home...  Eekk


----------



## evan80

Fingers crossed toothfairy.

They say that you get morning sickness during pregnancy. Mine is at all times of the day


----------



## Little Carly Bean

ciacox, so sorry your cycle came to an end    x

Fat Cassy!! Whoop!!! So excited for you xxx  

Toothfairy My fingers,  toes, legs and arms are all crossed for you xxx  

thank you evan80, sorry your feeling queasy xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Evan - I hand 8 months of morning noon and night sickness with my daughter   try to snack all day long - never go more than 2 hours without snacking on something xx


----------



## evan80

Fat Cassy I think that is what actually happened yesterday - I stayed without food for too long.  It's just that we were about to go out for a meal with our friends and did not want to over-indulge in food before I left the house.  I also have another problem - I am getting these craves and if the food that I am craving for is not available then I don't feel like eating anything else.  

How is everyone else doing?  Toothfairy keeping my fingers crossed for you today.  

AFM, I am a bit worried today - last night and this morning I had a lot of pain on the right side and started spotting a bit.  Now spotting stopped and pain has gone away.  But I still can't help worrying.  I just hope my scan on Wed can give me some answers because I am so scared about the possibility of this being an ectopic.  

Good luck to anyone who is still in the 2ww or who will be testing today.  Keep those   coming.


----------



## Toothfairy

: )


----------



## fat_cassy

Toothfairy said:


> : )


Wooooooooooooooooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJ35

Congratulations to all the bfps. There has been lots of good news on here recently which is fab.
Ciaoco I'm so sorry that your embryos didn't survive the thaw. I hope with the love and support from your family you can move on with your journey. 
Evan how severe is the pain?  Hope everything goes ok on Wednesday. 

I'm getting cramping in my middle but then the last few days it's moved lower. It's scaring me to death as I'm also getting very slight spotting each day. Anyone else suffering with this? Everything I read says that as long as it's not really bad then it should be fine.  Wish I could sleep through most of this pregnancy and wake up with a healthy baby!


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy from the symptoms you have been having I had no doubts about your bfp. . I am so happy for you.

Mrsj it's not bad enough for me to be tempted to take painkillers but the fact that it's there worries me. Sometimes it goes round my back and I am wondering whether this could be an ovarian cyst due to medications. I started spotting one week after transfer which lasted up to two weeks. Now it has stopped. You have only just gotten your bfp so probably you have implantation spotting.


----------



## rzee123

Woo hoooo tooth fairy

Congratulationnnnnnn   

   

N thanks for the Vicks idea it's really worth it for me


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Toothfairy said:


> : )


Oh my goodness! that is so wonderful, Congratulations Toothfairy!!!!! You would of all just laughed at me as I was reading the news and Pharrell Williams 'happy' song was on at the same time and I did a little dance and then cried lol xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

MrsJ35 I dont know much about spotting when pregnant, but what I have Googled it looks like it is quite common. I know it must be a super worry, maybe I could invent a 9 month sleeping tablet, im sure I would sell loads!  xxx


evan80 I hope that it is all just niggling pregnancy pains and you get the all clear on Wednesday. Maybe it could be a cyst, I ended up with 9 at 5cm and know they can be sore, try to relax and stay positive (I know easy said) xxx

5 days past my transfer today. Feel very tired and got an annoying headache, but otherwise ok. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Hi all,

Congratulations to all of you with BFP recently, amazing news! It's been lovely reading the successful stories, hopefully plenty more to come. Sorry I'm rubbish with personals but completely hooked on reading everyone's stories daily!

Good luck to those having ET and EC tomorrow 

AFM - had my scan on Friday as ET is booked for Tuesday and my lining is 8.3mm, St Mary's like it to be 7mm so chuffed with that  start the lovely pesseries tonight and have my last buserelin injection, it will be weird not injecting tomorrow lol! Hope the embryologist calls on Tuesday morning with good news re the thawed embryos, hope everything thaws well and that that they are good grades  

Hope all of you are enjoying the lovely weather today

Lots of love and baby dust to all
Xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Little Carly bean soo cute..

I know what you mean about getting emotional... Everything makes me testy these days.. Xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hi gemmadobson Sounds like you are doing well, sure your embryos will be just fine. The pesseries are just grim, so messy! I put a thin panty liner on the other day and the pessary mented the glue that sticks to your pants!! How crazy is that


----------



## evan80

Thanks Carly.  I hope your headache is better.  I had a headache too 5 days past transfer so who knows . 

You are right about the yucky pessaries.  What I found most annoying about them is that even though I take them at 07.30, I still get a lot of discharge in the afternoon and it is so embarrassing to go for scans.

Gemmadobson I am sure everything will be fine with your embryos.  Fingers crossed that you will have an easy transfer.  Best of luck.

AFM I woke up with full-blown pregnancy symptoms this morning.  I am a bit dizzy, very tired, very bloated, my boobs are extremely sore and I have these pains in my abdomen which are nothing like AF Cramps but feel like I've done an extensive workout at the gym after spending months not doing anything - it's probably my uterus that's stretching.  To be honest I don't feel well but I am somewhat relieved (you must think I'm crazy ). Dh this morning told me that my belly has popped out big time and that he doesn't think we will be able to hide the pregnancy up till 12weeks if it keeps growing at this rate.


----------



## mrsj12

Hi all,

So good to read so many positive stories. Huge congrats Evan and Toothfairy!! 

My transfer is today, we were going for a 2 embryo transfer but one didn't make it. So, it's a 1 embryo transfer with 2 still in the freezer. I'm not sure how I feel about that?! Obviously I'm disappointed a little but I want to try and stay positive. 

Evan I love hearing you say your belly has popped. I so hope I'm in the same position in a few weeks. 

X


----------



## evan80

Mrsj i am sorry that one of your embies did not make it but if it's of any consolation my bfp follows a 1 embie transfer so it can still work.

Best of luck


----------



## Toothfairy

Evans I feel bloated but more concerning I am showing pregnant 2-3 weeks!!!  Don't know what to think at present 

Mrs J 1 is better than none..  I know you may be disheartened but sweety your special embie will have more room xxxx


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy are you on progesterone meds? Because they automatically make you feel a bit bloated as well.


----------



## Toothfairy

I am on 2 passeries and prognova  4 x tablets a day


----------



## evan80

Same as me with the exception that I am on 3 progynova a day. Those have definitely contributed to my belly popping out.

And since starting the pessaries I have developed this major acne problem which is so annoying.


----------



## Toothfairy

Oh yes the acne face is a bit annoying.. And dry lips for me 

When is your early scan booked in for??  X


----------



## evan80

On wed at 15.00. The clinic asked me to book first scan on 14th april but because i was cramping and spotting so much my obstetrician did not want to take risks because as you  know he was suspecting that this could be an ectopic. So he booked us in on wed. The problem is that it may be too early to hear the heartbeat but if we could at least rule out the possibility of an ectopic then I would be relieved.


----------



## OzCalling

I've missed so much in just a few days!!! 


Toothfairy - wooooo hooooooo hun, that's amazing news, congratulations!!!! My 'more' emoticon panel isn't working for some reason, but sending you heaps of dancing bananas! Crazy about that stranger coming up to your DH   


Fat Cassy - OMG, that's brilliant news lovely, how exciting!!!!! Again, wish I could get the dancing bananas happening on here for you. Thank you also for your lovely post last week, I was feeling so depressed and you were absolutely right that I needed to shake off the anxiety and move on. It's just so hard when I've been waiting to get to the PUPO stage for 6 years, I felt like the endless waiting was slowly sending me totally crazy! 


MrsJ - sorry that one of your embies didn't make it, if it's any consolation we too will be doing SET as our clinic is strongly against DET for some reason. So hang in there and keep up the PMA! 


AFM - finally a glimmer of hope for me girls, the gonal F seems to have jump started my body into action and yesterday's scan showed lining of 10.3mm and one dominant follie that's about 17mm. Blood test yesterday showed surge is happening so waiting today for confirmation. With any luck, transfer will be on Monday


----------



## Toothfairy

Did you have a good break ozcalling . 
Monday meaning tomorow eekkk

Got everything crossed for you .  Mrs J how you feeling..  Congrats on being PUPO xxx


----------



## OzCalling

Thanks toothfairy, no sadly I'm ahead time wise in Oz so it will be next Monday not this week. Still a bit more waiting, but that's ok if I get to be PUPO at the end of it!!


----------



## fat_cassy

Oz that is awesome news Hun - My lining was 11 so you are well on the way to being PUPO xxxxx


----------



## mrsj12

Hi Toothfairy, I'm feeling good thanks. Trying very hard to be normal but that's next to impossible. I'd forgotten how long 13 days can be. Had a very chilled day yesterday and it's back to work today so hoping that will make the time go faster. 

Ozcalling - that's great news. I had a natural FET too and its so nerve wracking waiting to see if your body will do everything on time etc. Good luck for Monday.


----------



## gemmadobson

Good morning,

Just had the call from the embryologist saying that all 4 have thawed and the 2 they are putting back are top quality   Got to be at St Marys at 12 for transfer about 1, i'll be on later to post an update.

Good luck to all those having EC/ET and scans today
Gemma xx


----------



## evan80

Ozcalling that's great news. I am happy things are finally working out.

Gemma I am glad your embies thawed well. I hope the transfer goes smoothly. Best of luck.

AFM I had a hell of a night due to severe migraine. Had to stay home today because I have no energy. My headache is easing off but I have nausea as well and that does not seem to be easing off. I feel like crap but if this is all associated with pregnancy then I am willing to stick it out


----------



## Toothfairy

Evans my head was pounding this morning and I felt quesy.. 

Just brought loads of coconut water to stay hydrated as can't bear the sight of food today...  

I eat every hour so I feel really odd today xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Thinking of you Gemma 

Mrs J  Fat cassy how you feeling xx


----------



## evan80

Oh no toothfairy your symptoms started quite early. At least mine started only last saturday at 6wks 1 day. 

I am just keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well during the scan tomorrow. But I'm thinking if this really was an ectopic pregnancy would I still be getting pregnancy symptoms and would the spotting and pain have stopped as abruptly as they have? I don't know - I'm just hoping these are all good signs.


----------



## icsipgd

Tooth fairy, major congrats to you, just seeing the news,

Well done, how many pessaries are you on? Plus did you do anything special or different that might have helped ? Thanks


----------



## gemmadobson

Toothfairy - Congratulations to you hun  

Evan80 - I had an ectopic and had no pregnancy symptoms so I would say the ones you are having are all positive   Good luck for your scan 

Well im officially PUPO, cant believe it yet! Im sure im going to drive myself crazy on this 2WW

Hope everyone else is ok
xx


----------



## evan80

Thankd gemma that's relieving. 

Congrats on being PUPO. So when is your otd?


----------



## gemmadobson

My OTD isn't till 18th, St Marys are known to have looooooong 2WW for some reason?? I keep forgetting and want to carry on doing things as normal which I will to an extent but obviously wont over do it.

xx


----------



## evan80

NO  Seriously that is the longest 2ww ever and I thought mine was long at 2 weeks on the dot compared to others who had a shorter one. Are you going to wait that long to test?


----------



## Wookster

Hi guys can I join in?

I have just had to speak to the clinic again as been having sharp cramps in right groin and right hand side of stomach since yesterday that haven't really eased. I am in for a scan Friday morning but thought I better mention it. They didn't seem too concerned just a 'watch and wait ' attitude if it gets worse to seek medical help or if accompanied by bleeding.

X


----------



## MrsJ35

Wookster- that's exactly like my clinic.  I've phoned twice about the cramps I'm getting and they've just said if it is severe or I start bleeding then I should worry but if not then relax.  Easier said than done! 
How far along are you? At least you have got a scan this week.  That should put your mind at ease.


----------



## Wookster

MrsJ35

I am 7 weeks 1 day! I already had an early scan last week because I had spotting last sunday night and wiith my history of ectopic they wanted to put my mind at ease over that. The bleeding stopped thankfully and touch wood won't return (they saw a blood clot that my body should reabsorb). The scan showed its all in the right place and saw little flicking heartbeat - amazing. 

I have had cramps since transfer but these are different, sharp twinges in right groin then seems to be all on right side of stomach. I am finding it so hard to relax and am worried about every little thing!

They did suggest taking paracetomol to see if that helps and resting if necessary. xx


----------



## evan80

MrsJ you are still in the very early stages of pregnancy and I had a lot of cramping initially probably because the uterus was stretching.

Wookster I can imagine how worried you are because you have already been through it.  I have a scan tomorrow and I am so hoping that everything is fine.  I am now 6 weeks 4 days pregnant so just a few days less than you.  I had a lot of cramping and spotting starting around one week after transfer and lasting for two weeks.  The cramping and spotting stopped over a week ago but now I have these twinges in my bellybutton similar to the ones I had after the laparascopy so I don't know what to make of them.  

I am just hoping that tomorrow we manage to hear a little heartbeat although it may be a little too early.


----------



## Toothfairy

Wookster the flickering beany is the most reassuring thing you need at this stage 

Evans stay positive chick

MrsJ go back a few pages and you read we all had similar symptoms and sounds quite positive..  Hang in there 

As for me my scan is on 25th April at 330... One wait after another xx


----------



## Wookster

yes it does seem like we are all going through it with the cramps and bleeding etc

Anyone else got a really huge tummy - I know I am only 7 weeks but I don't know how i am going to hide it until 12 weeks, I am huge!

I have put on a lot of weight with the progynova like big time at least half a stone if not more so that is not helping, but I am struggling to get into my clothes, comfy leggings all the way I think! Is anyone else on progynova? Have u put on weight with it?

x


----------



## Wookster

oooh Evans meant to say I saw heartbeat at 6 weeks 2 days although I read somewhere you don't hear heartbeat until week 9 ? xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Icsipgd I am a very busy bee but go with the flow kind of girl... 

I have major home renovations going on, I work in private dentistry and I have a very active and heavy 23month toddler..

I didn't rest much but drank loads of water  had Brazil nuts, listen to a lot of music and went for walks..  I did and still get headaches which are really bad but I use 4head and Vick to distract me from the pain.. My theory is if it's meant to be it will be..

Think positive and keep a clear mind... Sleep and eat well.. Leave the rest to the man upstairs .. Have faith I am hear if you need anything..  

Wooster and Evans I have a bloated belly 

Gemma are you kidding me with your OTD... If it's a FET you are only meant to be on a 10-14 day wait.... I am soo against testing early but I am telling you too haha xxxx

Love to all...


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hey, goodness there is lots going on! 

I have a question for you all, like Gemma im also at st Marys, I had 2 5day embryos transferred on 25th and my transfer date is not till the 11th! Its on of my best mates weddings on the 12th and we are going down to London on the 11th to stay a few nights. I dont want to test on the 11th and then if its bad news have to be all cheery at a wedding the next day! When is it viable to test? How long do you guys have to wait? 

Im really tired and have a few odd crampy twingyness going on, I keep thinking about getting an eptopic again but have to tell myself to shut up and stop being silly!! 

Gemma wellcome to the 2ww!! glad it all went ok for you x

Wookster Evans & Toothfairy, sorry you have a bloted belly, but also I think its fab in an odd way, must be worrying waiting for those scans though  

fat_cassy, MrsJ, OzCalling love to you all. OzCalling Im glad everything is going well xxxx


----------



## MrsJ35

Thanks for the reassurances ladies - I am a known worrier! Luckily hubby is the opposite and is fab. Off for accupuncture again tmrw so that should give me a little relax time.

Carly Bean - That's a long wait! I can't remember the exact time you'll have to wait and the website I normally look at won't load but I think you'll be able to test the weekend before your friend's wedding as you'll be nearly 2 weeks after transfer.


----------



## evan80

Thanks Wookster I hope we will be lucky enough to hear the heartbeat tomorrow because I've read that sometimes it takes up to 9 weeks to hear a heartbeat.

I have a really huge belly and dh told me a few hours ago that the way my belly is growing I won't be able to hide it for long.  The problem is I have a wedding on 25th April and I usually wear tight short dresses and I have no idea if I will fit any of them.  I'm sure my colleagues will start to suspect something if I change my style.  

Wookster I am on 6mg progynova a day and 800mg utrogestan.  I suspect that my bloated belly is due to the utrogestan and not progynova but I may be wrong.

Carly I had transfer on 5th March and got a BFP on 14th March because that is the first time I tested.  I think with 2 five-day blasts you can start testing from Thursday 3rd April 2014.  As for your thought of an ectopic pregnancy as you can see a lot of us are worried about that.  I'm sure that if I get the all-clear during the scan tomorrow I will start worrying whether baby is healthy. But that's just me - I just drive DH crazy.


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Thanks MrsJ & Evan I think I may test on Sunday when my husband is off work. EEK im so scared!! 

Yes we are officially all the most crazy worriers, we should get free spa breaks on the NHS!!!


----------



## fat_cassy

Hi all
My blood test is tomorrow but I think it will be bad news.
HPT's are getting lighter not darker and I use FMU and Last pee before bed so I am thinking chemical 

Oh well I can say I was pregnant for a wee while at least and we told no one so there will be no one to untell.

Feeling super sad though.

Will post blood result tomorrow


----------



## icsipgd

Thanks for that tooth fairy. Take it easy and good luck with scans xx


----------



## evan80

Fat cassy i was always told to test the first pee in the morning because it is more concentrated. Thelast pee may be a bit lighter because you would have drank a lot of liquids during the day. You need quite an amount of hcg in your pee for the home urine test to detect it. So try again in the morning. Best of luck hun


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Just what I was going to say, your morning wee is much stronger    xxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Yeah I know but todays FMU was lighter than yesterdays and the day before


----------



## Toothfairy

Fat cassy even with the same HPTs the batches are different and each have different amounts of dye... Try not to be too negative let's wait for the bloods..

    for you... 

mrsJ when is your scan..

I feel really worried this time round..


----------



## evan80

Fat cassy if you drink more liquids then the day before then it's obvious that the line will be less dark. Unless you keep a measuring jug it's difficult to tell whether you drank more than the day before and it makes so much difference. If you read the leaflet which comes with the test it may actually state that it id best to test in the morning.


----------



## Wookster

Good luck today evan80.... What time is ur appt ? X


----------



## fat_cassy

Thanks Evan - I am trying to forget about it until I get my blood results tomorrow.

xx


----------



## gemmadobson

Good luck for today evan80, I have everything crossed for you   xx


----------



## evan80

Thanks. My appointment is at 3pm and I really hope that I don't get stuck at the clinic for a long time cos I feel so sick.


----------



## Toothfairy

Thinking of you Evan xx


----------



## MrsJ35

Hope it's gone okay today Evan. 
Tooth fairy. My scan is a week Monday but I had to go to the clinic today as I started bleeding last night. Thought the worst but two clear heartbeats on scan! Doesn't seem real. Very early days but still it's one step closer. X


----------



## evan80

Girls we heard a heartbeat. I can't believe it. I am so relieved.

OMG MrsJ you are pregnant with twins?? That's great news. Congratulations. All you need to do is just rest. I hope the bleeding has stopped. Best of luck.xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Fantastic news evan80 and MrsJ35, congratulations to you both, you both must be so relieved xx


----------



## Wookster

Excellent news mrsj and evan80 so pleased,let's hope mine is good on Friday now ! X feel so rough today, don't even fancy drinking water ! X


----------



## fat_cassy

I go for my blood test in 3 hours but I know the outcome already.

This mornings HPT was negative not even a hint of a line. Bugger.


----------



## Toothfairy

Evans and Mrs J congrats for passing another hurdle xxx

Fat cassy... I don't know what to say.... I hope the blood test proves you wrong xxxx


----------



## evan80

Thanks for all the well wishes.  Right now I am grateful to have overcome another hurdle but I am cautiously believing that I am pregnant because I would be so heartbroken if something has to go wrong now.

Fat Cassy I am sooo sorry.  This is the downfall of testing early because this is actually the only way to discover a chemical pregnancy but on the other hand it's good that you know.  You have to discuss this with your clinic and see what the next step is - whether you should undergo tests to see whether you may have any immune issues or else whether there could possibly be something wrong with the embies.  But sometimes it's better to find out about a Chemical pregnancy rather than not finding out at all.  Having said that I am still hoping and praying that the damn sticks are faulty and tomorrow's blood tests proves otherwise.  Fingers crossed.  Stay strong hun.


----------



## Little Carly Bean

MrsJ! Twins!!? Oh that is wonderful news congratulations  

Evan that is great news, and so much relief I am sure, yay! x

Wookster sorry your feeling rough, I have not felt good today, so so tired and off my food. My husband came home and had a go at me as I had no lunch! 

Fat cassy, im so sorry, its so heartbreaking, my thoughts are with you and im still hoping that you have a broken batch of pregnancy tests xxxxx


----------



## emma26

Massive congrats Evan and MrsJ!!!!!
Wonderful news xxxxx


----------



## fat_cassy

Beta was 6. All over for us.


----------



## Toothfairy

Soo sorry Fat cassy...  Don't give up xxx


----------



## rzee123

Hi everyone

I am so sorry fat cassy 

Congratulation Evan and mrs j

Now it's my turn after 6 years of trying 

I got my

      Today
2-3 weeks


----------



## evan80

Thanks emma.

Rzee that is great news. Congrats.

Fat cassy i am so sorry. It's tough when you place yourself in that mindset that you are pregnant only to find out that it's a chemical. Do you have any more frozen embryos?


----------



## Wookster

Fat cassy big hugs I know how u feel we had a chemical pregnancy on our last try, so cruel xx

Rzee that's fab news xx

Afm, really did feel rough all last night too and went to bed early and have woken up no better really. I have forced down some toast , I don't know how work is gonna go, I am a teacher and have got a long day today. Can't take the day off as my boss is off and I'm in charge lol and of course no one else knows yet as school oh dear! Xx


----------



## MrsJ35

So sorry to hear your news fat cassy. Sending hugs and lots of positive vibes for the next part of your journey. Hope everything works out for you. 
Wookster-hope you feel better once you get to work.
Rzee- whoop whoop! Great news.  

Morning to all you  other lovely ladies. I'm trying to have a relaxing day today after my scare.  No work, just chilling.


----------



## OzCalling

So so sorry Fat Cassy, gutted for you


----------



## Toothfairy

Rzee that's amazing...  6 years..  Wow..  

I pray you have a smooth 38weeks xxxx


----------



## emma26

I'm so sorry Fat Cassy. I know exactly how you are feeling, as we had a chemical pregnancy last June. It's heartbreaking!!!
Keep your chin up hun and take care xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Im so sorry to Fat Cassy, I also had one a few years ago. So tough & very cruel. xxx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

rzee that is such great news!! Huge congrats     xxx

Wookster did you survive school? Sorry your not great. Be careful though, the same happened to my friend and she ended up not even able to drink water so got super dehydrated, had to have 3 drips in hospital! Take care of yourself xx


I have had a crap day, had no sleep for the second night, I cannot stop my head from spinning with thoughts. I almost felt like I was going to have a panic attack. Woke up and ended up in my pj's till 2pm watching crap on tv. Had a shower and somehow squirted shower gel in my eye, SO much pain!!   And then pulled myself together and went for a walk. I feel like it has not work this time. Last time on my fresh cycle I felt more symptoms, my boobs got dark and sore and I dont have that now. I just want to crawl under a rock and hide from the world for a few weeks


----------



## rzee123

Hi all

Thank you all

Tooth fairy yes fingers crossed for whole 9 months


----------



## evan80

Carly i did not have any pregnancy symptoms until a week ago and I am 7 weeks pg tomorrow.

Girls you won't believe my luck. My boss just called to tell me that her baby daughter has chicken pox. She took her to the paediatrician and she told him that she has a friend who is pregnant and hetold her that as long as she had chickenpox before she is not a carrier but i can't help but worry. I also had chickenpox when i was young and i had the vaccines but i can't help but worry. I just keep wondering 'why now?'


----------



## Wookster

Littlecarlybean thanks for the advice, I did manage school....only just! Luckily I felt a bit better between 11 and 4 but now feel so goddamn rough again, have taken a couple of paracetamol in case I have picked up some bug from the children on top of morning sickness.

Evan I know what you mean, had a heart stopping moment in my class when a little girl said 'miss, the spots on my legs are really itchy!' Luckily they are gnat bites! But I am vigilant, what with that and slap cheek,  etc! 

I have a tub of antibacterial hand gel that I am going through very quickly!

X


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Thanks Evan, hope that is the same for me 

Wookster, how are you feeling? xx

Im feeling a bit better today, Had my pal round with her 3month old, coped quite well and he is very sweet. Am I the only one left on this thread to test? Maybe I need to pop over to the April group too!


----------



## Toothfairy

Little Carly bean stay with us haha

I have no symptoms now ladies just the odd headaches.. Keeping hydrated and Vicks ...


I have 21days to my scan... Think I need a city break to distract me  xx


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy my next scan is 23rd april so a few days before you.

I started spotting a bit today once again which now stopped but I am still concerned


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hi Toothfairy, I will stay  
Yes a holiday sounds perfect, is that a 6 week scan? and then do you have a 12 week and then a 20 week? x

Evan it must be scary but I think its quite common?


----------



## Toothfairy

Little Carly bean I have a early scan then 12weeks then 20 weeks and so on...

Every scan at any stage of the pregnancy is nerve racking ... I always had sleepless nights before each scan 

Will you be testing early huny..

Evan try not to worry... Remember the strong heartbeat xx


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Yes I think either Sunday which is 12dpt or Tuesday which is 14dpt.


----------



## Wookster

Hey guys ! Feeling as rough as!

Been for scan today measures 13mm so spot on and heartbeat flicking away...

Been signed off by clinic now and have to contact my own GP/midwife Monday to enter into their care....scary stuff xx


----------



## Wookster

Ooh and meant to say my blood clot is going too ....! X


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Thats wonderful Wookster!   xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

That's amazing news wookster. . Another milestone passed xxx

Xxx


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy I definitely agree with you that it is nerve wrecking to have the scans.

Wookster I was signed off by the clinic the minute i got my transfer since I had treatment overseas. I am under the care of an obstetrician.

Carly good luck for testing. Fingers crossed. Keep those BFPs coming.


----------



## Toothfairy

Did you test today carly bean

I did a CB digital HPT today to make sure the levels were rising and got 3+


----------



## Little Carly Bean

BFN for me today. All over for me. Had a feeling as I had no symptoms really. 

Hope you are all good xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Soo sorry to hear hun... 

xx


----------



## Wookster

Sorry to hear that little Carly bean   X


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Thanks Toothfairy and Wookster. My DH says there still could be time, but I know its not worked xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

I was just about to write that...


----------



## MrsJ35

Sorry to hear your news carly bean, sending you


----------



## Wookster

Little Carly bean... Have just noticed u testing 5 days early, so it could be too early. I was a serial tester running up to my otd and I didn't test positive until 4 days before, 5 days before I was negative. Maybe u can try again x


----------



## Little Carly Bean

My official test date is the 11th April. I had 2 5 day embryos transferred on the 25th March so today is 12dpt. I think it should really be showing by now!? I know other clinics this is the test day for them. I will test again in a few days but I know deep down its not worked. xx


----------



## evan80

I am really sorry carly but as others said you may be testing too early. It also depends on the test kitwhich you used. Let's hope you will get a change of result when you test again.


----------



## Little Carly Bean

Hey, I used a First Response test. life is just very cruel. Kind of feeling very numb xxx


----------



## Wookster

I used a first response too x


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey ladies sorry for the TMI I just had some brown spotting discharge 

I am soo not going to sleep tonight


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy if you were due for af around this time you are prone to get some brown discharge. I got it last friday but it stopped instantly and I realized that on friday i was due to get af if i wasn't pg. So try not to worry. Do you still have pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## Toothfairy

I am cramping on and off... that's about it for now.. 

its too early to see anything on a scan so will have to just wait... think I might have a blood test for peace of mind 

X


----------



## Wookster

Toothfairy can you call your clinic maybe they could schedule you for an early scan this week? if not blood test sounds like a reassuring thing to do x


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy i definitely agree with the blood tests. How far along are you? You may remember that i spent the first two weeks following my bfp cramping and spotting and everything was fine.


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey ladies 

I went and had a private blood test today and will have a second one on Friday to see if numbers are doubling...

It's soo stressfull.. I also noticed a lot of the ladies who had a BFP close to mine are having scans sooner than mine too..looks like this baba is going to be a expensive one lol.. I think I might have a early scan before my hospital one to give my bonkers head some reassurance xxx


----------



## Wookster

Great stuff toothfairy fingers crossed for you

are you still bleeding or has it stopped x


----------



## evan80

Best of luck toothfairy. I'm all for an early scan.


----------



## Toothfairy

Wookster and Evans I notice it on wiping 

Defo cramping on and off but bearable 

xx


----------



## evan80

I really don't think you should worry though. As I said earlier I spent the first 2 weeks spotting and cramping continuously and i still managed to see a heartbeat. So try to relax. Easier said than done i know.


----------



## Toothfairy

Thanks Evans xx


----------



## OzCalling

Toothfairy - think spotting is pretty normal, hope you get answers from your clinic soon  

Little Carly bean - really sorry to hear about your bfn, life is indeed v cruel  

Wooster - congrats!!!

Evan - have you had your scan yet? Sorry I've missed loads  

AFM - am finally PUPO!!!! Had transfer yesterday, all went well and feeling pretty relaxed so far. Trying to live my mantra of 'what will be will be'


----------



## evan80

Hey ozcalling i was wondering as to how you are getting on. Congrats.

I've had my scan last week and we heard a little heartbeat so all is well for now. 

When is your otd?


----------



## Toothfairy

Hi Ozcalling.. congrats on being PUPO

when is otd? ?

As for me I woke up today with red stringy discharge going to have scan today after work x


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy best of luck. I had fresh blood over 2 weeks ago and everything is fine. So try not to worry. Let us know how it goes. I will be praying for you .


----------



## Toothfairy

Got my bloods back 17975

Got second blood test on friday then scan over weekend if need be x


----------



## evan80

That's really high. How far along are you?


----------



## Toothfairy

According to the clinic I am 5wks 4 days


----------



## evan80

Those blood levels are way too high and when you reach a certain range the hcg levels take much longer to double up so you might not get an accurate result on friday. I was told that once your blood levels are over 5000 there is not much point of having further blood tests but it would be best to have a scan. Could it be that you are expecting twins because this is the impression that i am getting from your blood test results


----------



## Toothfairy

Evans hubby and I are both wondering the same...  eeekkkk


----------



## evan80

I definitely believe that too.   And if you are pregnant with twins it's normal to cramp and bleed so don't worry too much but I would strongly suggest that you get an early scan.  I am pregnant with a singleton and yesterday I was in so much pain - they weren't AF-like cramps but more like stretching pains.  I had pains going from my pelvis bone all the way down to my groin and I could hardly move.  Today I am feeling much better.  How many embies did you have transferred?


----------



## Toothfairy

Only 1 sweety...

I had similar pain yesterday. .. I am dreading a multiple pregnancy..

I am trying to get this scan sorted xx


----------



## evan80

The embryo may have split. I know it's scary but I am sure that if you see two heartbeats you will be so thrilled. Get that scan organized because that is the only thing that will reveal what's cooking in the oven


----------



## Toothfairy

Evans we defo need to investigate this oven xxxx


----------



## OzCalling

Hi Toothfairy, how did your scan go Hope everything is OK   


Evan - fab news about the scan and the heartbeat!!! Hope you can begin to relax a bit now and enjoy being preggers! 


The board's gone very quiet now, I guess because everyone has finished their cycle except me! Now 3dp5dt and the urge to Google is getting stronger    So far staying pretty calm and trying to just carry on as normally as possible except without any wine, strenuous exercise, baths or heavy lifting! Have felt twinges now and then since ET (not really AF-like, a bit sharper than that but not painful). So far no spotting. Going to be on my own this w/end as DH is away, must stay away from the pee sticks! OTD is Good Friday 18th but going to POAS 2 days early with DH because he flies off to his mum's wedding in Bali Weds afternoon! 6 more sleeps til testing…


----------



## evan80

Hey ozcalling yes this board has gone quite but it's normal because everyone finished their cycle. I wish everyone got a bfp though. It's heartbreaking when you hear of someone getting a bfn after investing so much time, money and energy but I guess that's life.

Yay 6 more sleeps and you can finally start testing. Wish you all the very best. I have 2 more weeks to go before my next scan. I am soooo nervous. Will be 8 weeks pg tomorrow.


----------



## Toothfairy

Hey Ozcalling

How are you darling I thought of you this morning and was going to write on FF..

I haven't had my scan yet.. having bloods again tomorrow morning which I should get back by afternoon. . 

Then going to take it from there.. my early scan was scheduled four 25th April got delayed due to easter weekend so may have a private scan depending on how I feel.. The red blood has stopped now so it could gave been an implantation bleed or an early miscarriage. . Either way I am staying positive and taking each day as it comes.. xxx


----------



## mrsj12

Morning All, 

I wanted to ask a question of you Evan (or any others who can shed some light) if that's ok? I remembered that you had a lot of cramping and I'm 10dp3dt today and genuinely feel that AF is about to arrive, I've felt like that since monday night. If she does it's right on time and as I had a natural FET cycle theres also no drugs to delay it. Am I going crazy holding on to any hope? This may be TMI but my cramps feel like they are 'down below' not really in my stomach. 

Hope all is well with all of you.


----------



## gemmadobson

Mrsj12 - Don't worry about it, I have been pregnant naturally and all pregnancy symptoms are the same as AF so theres not really any way of knowing till OTD, stay positive and good luuck  xx


----------



## Toothfairy

When I have my cramps and fresh blood I remember Evans saying it may be because it was close to my AF time.. It wasn't in my case but as long as you don't have bleeding don't worry too much

What day is your OTD mrsJ xxxx


----------



## evan80

MrsJ i am 7wks 6days pg and sometimes i still feel as if af is about to show up. So don't worry because when the uterus starts to stretch you will feel af-like cramping. Just as long as you don't see heavy red blood you are fine. xxx


----------



## mrsj12

Ok guys, thanks for your replies. It def helps when others can reassure you that you aren't mad. I will be on permanent knicker watch for the rest of the 2ww now though. OTD is Sun, let's hope I get there.


----------



## Toothfairy

Not long now MrsJ

Hang in there chick xx


----------



## OzCalling

Thanks Evan and toothfairy, best of luck with your next scans   

Mrsj - best of luck Hun, I'm in a pretty similar situation, I'm 4dp5dt and I too have been getting dull achy/AF type cramps now and then. Also v thirsty and got horrible taste in my mouth, but I know all symptoms and no symptoms are normal, so who knows!!


----------



## Wookster

Hi

I thought I had to stay on crinone/progynova support until week 12 but just spoke to clinic and i can tailor it off at week 10. Just wondered what other peoples experiences are of this.

Wookster
x


----------



## Toothfairy

Got my bloods back ladies

Hold onto your seats - 33988..

Now hubby and I defo need to investigate this oven xx


----------



## Wookster

I don't know a lot about it toothfairy but it does seem high! TWINS/TRIPLETS?? xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Wookster we defo having a scan before 25th April as I need to mentally prepare myself for what the hell is going on.. 

I think it's too early for heartbeats but at least we can see the sac (s)


----------



## Wookster

Yeah I would 25th is 2 more weeks away yet! On my 6 w 2 day scan they saw heartbeat so if you could get one around then am sure it would show something!


----------



## evan80

Toothfairy those blood levels are so high. I definitely believe you are expecting twins.

Wookster I am 8 weeks pg today and was told to stop progynova/utrogestan on 8th may so i will be 11 weeks.  But I think I might ask my obstetrician to stop them a week later so that at least i get to the safe zone. That's assuming that we hear a heartbeat at the next scan because I am so scared


----------



## Wookster

Evan my clinic said I could continue until week 12 if I wanted, if it made me feel better...I have to gradually reduce them anyway. Apparently my clinic said that you only really need them to support until they have done viability scan but they like to err on the side of caution! Also I know what you mean about being scared for the next scan...I am so worried. Won't have one now til week 12 with Nhs. I know a lot of people have one at 10 weeks paid for privately but I really don't think we can afford it.


----------



## evan80

Wookster I had a scan at 6wks 5days and am having another one at 9wks 5 days. I might ask for another one at 12wks 5 days. I am doing them privately as well and they are very expensive but I am constantly worried that i just don't think i can leave too much time between one scan and another.


----------



## Nutpot

Toothfairy, how many weeks are you? I had a scan today at 6 weeks 4 days and we could see one lovely heartbeat    . I would definitely have an early scan if I were you.......please keep us informed with how many are in there    Xxxxx


----------



## evan80

Congrats nutpot. It is such a magical moment when you hear the heartbeat. It is so amazing.


----------



## Toothfairy

I am 6 weeks 2 days ..

Congrats nutpot..

not long now mrs J

How is Ozcalling and Evans today xx


----------



## Toothfairy

How many weeks are you wookster


----------



## Wookster

Hi

I am 8w5d xx


----------



## evan80

I am still struggling with m/s but definitely not going to complain cos I freak out when I don't have symptoms. But I am coping very well witg housework today

Wookster looks like we are only 4 days away from each other cos I am 8wks 1 day today.


----------



## mrsj12

Morning,

Devastated to say I started with some red blood this morn so it's a bfn for us. 

Gutted isn't the word. 

Hope the rest of you have a h&h 9 months and thanks for the support.

Xx


----------



## evan80

Mrsj i had some fresh blood about 3 days after otd. Just put your feet up and rest and test anyway tomorrow morning.

I am still hoping that you will get a bfp tomorrow.


----------



## Toothfairy

Mrs J stay positive and rest up .. xx


----------



## Toothfairy

Mrs J I hope you still tested and the only reason you haven't written on here is because you are celebrating...


----------



## OzCalling

Mrsj, I am so so sorry lovely. Hopefully the bleeding stopped but if not sending you big   This is so hard  

Toothfairy - wowsers how many have you got in there   I'm sure all is well, better v high than v low! Hope you can get an earlier scan to get some answers.

Evan sorry to hear about the ms, but comforting and reassuring in a way it guess! 

AFM - still hanging in there, now 7dp5dt so on the home stretch! Will test on weds, 9dpt, cos DH is away for OTD. No symptoms really, tiny bit of nausea and occasional twinge or dull ache, but that could be AF on it's way. I swing from being convinced it's worked to being miserable and thinking there's no way we could be that lucky.


----------



## evan80

Ozcalling your feelings are normal and i felt the same way during the 2ww. At least this time round you get one step closer because it is the first time you are PUPO. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Toothfairy

Ozcalling hang in there you're doing fab . I know we all do it but try not to symptom spot some people have full on cramps and twinges and others have nothing

I am in 2 minds to have am early scan as I feel another 11 days isn't going to kill me... I will see how it goes.. The brown discharge is still present on and off and I have learnt to accept it...

I think I already have a slight bump which is making me think how am u gona hide it for the next 6 weeks ... xxx


----------



## mrsj12

Sorry guys it's definitely BFN. Gutted isn't the word... Onto our last 2 frozen embryos. Fingers crossed its third transfer lucky. I can't help feeling pessimistic as the other 2 didn't stick but am praying I'm wrong.


----------



## Toothfairy

Mrs j.

Surely you are in the right to ask the clinic to investigate or have a different approach to your next FET....  Maybe a endo scratch or different meds..


Thinking of you at this difficult time.. It will happen just keep trying.... 

Big hugs xx


----------



## mrsj12

Was thinking the same toothfairy. I asked after the ICSI failed and they said they normally do 3 transfers before investigating any further. I just can't help but think that that seems so back to front. Especially when a negative cycle is so painful to get over. I've been so positive but every negative result erodes away at my faith a little more. I'm guessing I should have immunes tested at least before the next transfer? Its even worse when every time I see them they say everything 'couldn't be better'.


----------



## evan80

Mrsj i am so sorry. After my failed ivf I wanted to make sure that I give the fet the best shot. So I implemented 3 changes: the endo scratch, the embryo glue and acupuncture. Acupuncture made me feel so relaxed about everything. If this fet cycle had failed I would have insisted on having further investigations. I just hope you get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone

I haven't posted on here before but read your journeys. 

MrsJ - I couldn't read and run but I'm sorry to hear about your bfn:-(
I just wanted to say but you'll see from my signature that I had various IUI's to conceive my daughter when I was 28 and it took 7 IUI's before I finally had success. Don't get me wrong after cycle 4 I was a mess because it wasn't working. I know you've had ICSI and now a FET but try not to loose hope. 

Good luck to everyone on their journeys. I had my first ICSI in Feb but was sadly a chemical. I'm now using my only frostie hoping that's the special embryo for a sibling. Transfer is for the 22nd so I still have a while to go.

Positive thought to us all x


----------



## evan80

Trin trin I am sorry that you had a tough journey. Best of luck for your upcoming cycle. 22nd will be here before you know it.

I might have gotten a bfp but am constantly worried about not hearing the heartbeat in my 2nd scan. Today I ate some feta cheese and I have been obsessing about a miscarriage ever since. I never realized how tough the infertility world was. I got my first ever bfp and I cannot get excited about it because I am constantly living in fear.

I hope your cycle goes well xxx


----------



## aspiretowin

Hi girls, I had my FET with single embryo transfer in March 14. I got a BFP and my beta levels were 13dp5dt was 1768. I didn't have a repeat blood check. I have my scan due next week. I am 6 wks today. I am just worrying myself as I dont have much of pregnancy symptoms. Does high beta levels indicate good or bad?, since I was not given a repeat blood check I am worrying myself now. I had bloating, nausea last week, but I could feel those symptoms occasionally this week. Just want to know if  ppl had high beta levels with single embryo transfer and how their pregnancy symptoms were and also if the symptoms varied week by week as in my case it was obvious last week and mild to moderate this week


----------



## evan80

Aspiretowin my first beta was quite high and then got a 2nd beta 4 days later which doubled perfectly. My pregnancy symptoms appeared at around 7 weeks and got worse this week. I will be 9 weeks tomorrow. They just come and go really. 

I had my first scan at 6 weeks 5 days and we heard a strong heartbeat. Good luck for your scan.


----------



## Toothfairy

Hope All my new buddies have a super easter weekend xxxx


----------



## evan80

Best wishes to you too toothfairy as well as everyone on this board. xxx


----------



## gemmadobson

Good morning,

Happy Easter!

Just a quick one from me, i'll catch up on everyone later. Well OTD today for me, I was so tempted to test at 4.30 when I got up for a wee but held off till 8.30 and said come on shall we get this over with haha!......so..........got a BFP!!!!!   I couldn't even look, I peed on it and passed it to DP to look at. In total shock! Got scan on 12th of May to see how many are squatting in there!

Hope everyone has a lovely day, good luck to everyone having scans, ET and EC today.

Sending some of my baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## evan80

That is great news gemma. I am so pleased for you. Best of luck for your scan xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Woohoo Gemma xxxx soo happy for you


----------



## gemmadobson

Thanks guys, another worry now is waiting for the scan - its never ending this worrying lol

Hope everyone else is doing ok and enjoying the lovely sunny bank holiday  

Lots of love
xx


----------



## Toothfairy

On top of the on off fresh blood I know have thrush...

Never had this in 32 bloody years. Eeerrgghhhh


----------



## evan80

Gemma i know the feeling i have my 2nd scan on wed and i am freaking out. I keep worrying about a missed miscarriage.

Toothfairy i am sorry. I suggest you get it checked out.

AFM my m/s got worse. I have no energy. On top of that i have problems when going to the loo for a wee. I have to spend about 2 minutes sitting on the loo before i can actually start to wee. My obstetrician thinks that the poaitioning of the baby may be causing this. He asked me to drink at least 2l of water but i can barely manage 1l due to severe nausea.

Oh and i just discovered another thing to worry about. At 6 weeks 5 days i weighed 52.2kg and today at 9 weeks 1 day i weigh 51.8. I have only thrown up three times in total due to m/s so techniccaly i should be putting on weight. Wednesday can't come soon enough but fearing the worst.


----------



## gemmadobson

Evan80 - Sorry to hear your MS is causing your grief, I had a friend who had MS and she also struggled too in pregnancy and it wasn't nice to see, I hope you have a good support network  

Toothfairy - Thrush is due to a change in hormones, im not sure what you can take while pregnant, I know natural yoghurt is good for it and it works (well it did for me lol)

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## evan80

Gemma sometimes I am just relieved to have symptoms because at least I have hope that the baby is still alive.  But sometimes they can be a bit too much especially since right now I am suffering from severe headaches and I cannot really afford to because I work in an office and dealing with people all day long.

Toothfairy gemma is right.  Natural yogurt is very soothing for thrush.


----------



## Toothfairy

My scan went well ladies 8weeks today and EDD 5th December  xxxxxxx


----------



## evan80

I am so happy for you toothfairy. Congrats. xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

Thanks hun now I can officially get involved in The BFP November December thread xxx
How is everyone xx


----------



## rzee123

Hi everyone

I really feel very bad for those who got their negative results  
Tooth fairy it's great to hear that your scan done well
Evan I have same sickness like u nausea vomiting that's really sick me all the time.
Good luck for ur next scan
I read ur comments on BFP November/dec n early scan thread.
My first scan is on Monday at 3:00 
This website calculator shows me I m 8weeks pregnant today otherwise I m not good to calculate my weeks.


----------



## rzee123

One thing more guys I m all the time hungryyyyyy
What should I do?


----------



## Toothfairy

Rzee I am always hungry and I can eat sweet And savoury within seconds of each other.. lol


Well be thinking of you on Monday.  I an 8 weeks too so our dye dates will be similar xxx


----------



## evan80

Congrats rzee. My ms is gone now. I am now 10 weeks pregnant. I have a severe bout of hay fever so i am really sick though.

As for hunger i try to eat little snacks such as fruit, yogurt, sandwich, crackers, dried figs at close intervals but the worst is during the night because at times i get really hungry and i can't sleep. But do not go without food for too long.

Good luck for your scan.


----------



## rzee123

Thanks guys
I m really very nervous for my scan hope everything will be fine for me
otherwise lots n lots of negative thinking
Evan oh hay fever that's really sucks 
Tooth fairy maybe our dye date will be same 
Let see what will happen on monday


----------



## rzee123

Hi all

My scan went well baby is fine n very strong heartbeat
EDD 5th December .


----------



## Wookster

That's excellent news Rzee. Another step achieved x


----------



## evan80

Oh that is great news rzee. Congrats xxx


----------



## Toothfairy

That's my EDD

Woohoo well done Rzee 

Xxx


----------



## rzee123

Thanks ladies
Yes tooth fairy we have same EDD woohoo

I was expecting twins  Hehehehe
But happy with single


----------



## Toothfairy

Wookster the other thread is too active. .. I strongly recommend FMC London if u planning to have invasive test as they have a 100% success rate and never lost a baby xxx


----------

